# WWE Royal Rumble 2022 Discussion Thread



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478224752217149441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478206935266742277


----------



## ThirdMan

Who's *next* for Roman, though? I think we know who's....next.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

#TeamOrton

I don't care how boring RANDY is to others, I hope he wins.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> #TeamOrton
> 
> I don't care how boring RANDY is to others, I hope he wins.


Nah. He and Riddle will most likely be taking on Rollins and KO at Mania.


----------



## Garmonbozia

I'm hoping Goldberg vs. Roman Reigns happens here.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I hope to god Lashley-Lesnar is an absolute car wreck.


----------



## Rankles75

Start of the Era of Theory…


----------



## Prosper

Soo I’m guessing…

Lesnar vs Lashley
Edge/Beth vs Miz/Maryse
Becky vs Doudrop
Random tag title match 
Womens Rumble feat. Charlotte 
Mens Rumble feat. Reigns


----------



## ThirdMan

Hmmm. Though my gut says they'll use the last match on Goldberg's current contract in Saudi, or at Mania, I'm wondering if there's a possibility if he works Roman at the Rumble instead. It'd be a quick match, to keep the, uh, Premium Live Event from being too long, given the two Rumble matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Brock vs. Lashley is obviously the big draw for this show at the moment. Edge & Beth vs. Miz & Maryse is....fine, but everything with Edge & Miz just feels like a placeholder until something bigger lines up for Edge.

As for the Rumbles themselves, when it comes to the Mens, I honestly don't know what they're gonna do because they haven't really built up anyone on that side as an obvious winner. Maybe Big E to get his belt back at Mania. Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Brock won after losing to Lashley earlier in the night thanks to help from Roman.

For the women, feels pretty obvious that it's either Sasha or Bianca. Really I'm just interested to see how many NXT Women, Returns, and legends fill this out. I'll guess that at least Asuka & Lacey return here.


----------



## Shaun_27

For Wrestlemania, I think they will go Brock vs Roman in a champion vs champion match. Therefore I'm predicting shenanigans regarding the winner of the Rumble or at least something out of the ordinary. I think it will be Brock or Roman vs the Rumble winner at the February/March PPV. If that's the route, it's probably better to go for an established name who can take the pin. 

Or, and hear me out 🤣 🤣 , an NXT veteran (Rollins, KO etc) wins the rumble and faces Bron Breaker for the NXT title...

...Yes, that last idea is probably awful, but I'm trying to think of ways to do Brock vs Roman champion vs champion and have some legitimacy to the Rumble.


----------



## Jersey

American_Nightmare said:


> I hope to god Lashley-Lesnar is an absolute car wreck.


Yes


----------



## deadcool

The order of the matches will give away the winner of the RR (a fact that WWE is very well aware of). 

The WM ME is set; Reigns vs Lesnar for what feels like a 1000th time. 

Whether the match is title vs title or Lesnar loses the title to Lashley; your WM ME is not changing. 

Originally I thought that Reigns will win the Rumble and challenge Lesnar for the title. As I see it now, based on how WWE is booking Reigns to avoid Lesnar in today's Smackdown, I think Lesnar is the one who goes to the Rumble, wins it, and forces Adam Pearce to make the Reigns match at WM.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Just like WWE to finally give us Lesnar vs Lashley, and presumably giving us Reigns vs Rollins with both of them as the best versions of their characters, but to make both matches nothing more than speed-bumps that won't mean anything on the way to yet another boring fucking Reigns vs Lesnar match that we've all seen before.

It's like taking the really gorgeous scenic route... on your drive to fucking Croydon.


----------



## Jersey

Why hasn’t WWE reached out to Layla to be in the rumble? We all know why mccool is in but why not Layla?


----------



## Ratedr4life

Reservoir Angel said:


> Just like WWE to finally give us Lesnar vs Lashley, and presumably giving us Reigns vs Rollins with both of them as the best versions of their characters, but to make both matches nothing more than speed-bumps that won't mean anything on the way to yet another boring fucking Reigns vs Lesnar match that we've all seen before.
> 
> It's like taking the really gorgeous scenic route... on your drive to fucking Croydon.


These two matches would be better served as the main events of Night 1 and Night 2. The fact that it just leads back to Lesnar vs Reigns is depressing.


----------



## Banez

Why are people wishing for Reigns Goldberg?

I just wanna know why do people think that would be a good match? Can we please put these part timers off from titlepicture?

Looking forward to the Rumble matches, thats about it.


----------



## Smark1995

Banez said:


> Why are people wishing for Reigns Goldberg?
> 
> I just wanna know why do people think that would be a good match? Can we please put these part timers off from titlepicture?
> 
> Looking forward to the Rumble matches, thats about it.


Because Reigns VS Goldberg is the biggest match they can do right now in terms of star power


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Shaun_27 said:


> For Wrestlemania, I think they will go Brock vs Roman in a champion vs champion match. Therefore I'm predicting shenanigans regarding the winner of the Rumble or at least something out of the ordinary. I think it will be Brock or Roman vs the Rumble winner at the February/March PPV. If that's the route, it's probably better to go for an established name who can take the pin.
> 
> Or, and hear me out 🤣 🤣 , an NXT veteran (Rollins, KO etc) wins the rumble and faces Bron Breaker for the NXT title...
> 
> ...Yes, that last idea is probably awful, but I'm trying to think of ways to do Brock vs Roman champion vs champion and have some legitimacy to the Rumble.


Reading this I INSTANTLY thought of AJ and Grayson Waller feuding and that being a gateway to AJ winning the NXT Title


----------



## Dolorian

Quite a good card i’d say.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Dream match Lesnar/Lashley and a mostly spoiled Women's RR it's a bit of a 50/50 situation to say it's a good card.


----------



## toontownman

Johnny Gargano to be a "shock" surprise entrant. Zero pop.


----------



## Prosper

Lesnar/Lashley looks great.

Rollins vs Reigns I don't care at all for, especially seeing as Rollins may be winning the title which blows.

Becky deserves better than Doudrop.

The mixed tag looks okay I guess.

The women's rumble is filled with 40+ year old retired women and the men's rumble just feels like they're going through the motions. No one is credible enough right now to win it except for AJ.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Great card. The show is in a stadium so it had to be. Reigns vs Rollins and Lashley vs Lesnar should be fantastic. I really hope Big E doesn't win the Rumble.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Reigns vs Rollins is going to be incredible no matter what. Lesnar vs Lashley is going to be a slugfest and I am totally here for it.

Hoping for my dark horse pick of Austin Theory for the Rumble winner.


----------



## ThirdMan

It's interesting. Sometimes the long Rumble matches wear the crowd out, and they don't much respond to the singles matches in between. And this year, we've got three title matches where we don't have a clear face/heel dynamic in place. Rollins and Reigns are both heels, as are Becky and Doudrop. In theory, Lesnar may be a face, and Lashley a heel, but it seemed like Lashley had been trending towards babyface recently, and Lesnar acted like a smug, dismissive jerk towards him on Monday, so that's just a hoss fight where the face/heel dynamics (at least thus far) are unclear. Nonetheless, I expect the two men's matches to get a strong response simply because they're big-money matches, and the outcomes are somewhat unpredictable, so the crowd _should _be engaged. Re: the Becky match, the crowd might just treat Becky as the face in that, despite her portraying the cowardly heel who's underestimating her heel opponent. It might get silence, though, as the outcome is in no way in doubt.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I believe that Tommaso Ciampa and Pete Dunne will end up competing in the Men's Rumble match at this point due to recent events.


----------



## TD Stinger

ThirdMan said:


> *It's interesting. Sometimes the long Rumble matches wear the crowd out, and they don't much respond to the singles matches in between. * And this year, we've got three title matches where we don't have a clear face/heel dynamic in place. Rollins and Reigns are both heels, as are Becky and Doudrop. In theory, Lesnar may be a face, and Lashley a heel, but it seemed like Lashley had been trending towards babyface recently, and Lesnar acted like a smug, dismissive jerk towards him on Monday, so that's just a hoss fight where the face/heel dynamics (at least thus far) are unclear. Nonetheless, I expect the two men's matches to get a strong response simply because they're big-money matches, and the outcomes are somewhat unpredictable, so the crowd _should _be engaged. Re: the Becky match, the crowd might just treat Becky as the face in that, despite her portraying the cowardly heel who's underestimating her heel opponent. It might get silence, though, as the outcome is in no way in doubt.


The match that immediately follows the 1st Rumble match always has a dead crowd no matter what that match is. Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles got no reaction in 2019 following the Women's Rumble.

It's kind of unavoidable. Honestly something I wish they would do to counteract this is have 15 minute intermission after the 1st Rumble match to allow fans to calm down and do whatever they need to do. I know they used to do it for older PPVS. And with Rumble now having 2 Rumble matches, something like this could really work.


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, given the number of ads they've been running on Peacock -- and by extension, the WWE Network internationally -- lately during PLEs (get used to it folks, no more PPVs), you might get a virtual 15-minute break after the first Rumble match by default.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Well, given the number of ads they've been running on Peacock -- and by extension, the WWE Network internationally -- lately during PLEs (get used to it folks, no more PPVs), you might get a virtual 15-minute break after the first Rumble match by default.


They used the breaks to spray the ring down too I read as well as the announce booth for the change outs


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> They used the breaks to spray the ring down too I read as well as the announce booth for the change outs


Ah, very interesting. I knew they were doing that during the Performance Center tapings, but wasn't sure if it continued on afterwards. At any rate, they'll have to spray the shit out of the ring after the first Rumble match. Heh.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Just looked at the participants who have so far been confirmed for the men’s rumble, I’m assuming this is going to be on the pre-show this year?


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

My predictions for each rumble:

Mens: Brekker
Women’s: Bayley (setting up Bayley v Becky for Mania)


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Ah, very interesting. I knew they were doing that during the Performance Center tapings, but wasn't sure if it continued on afterwards. At any rate, they'll have to spray the shit out of the ring after the first Rumble match. Heh.


Oh yeah it’s over with by then lol because either way it’s at least 60 sets of germs and body fluids 😂


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

If Rollins actually wins the belt I hope he gets a ridiculously gaudy custom belt. Maybe leopard print or something haha.


----------



## Sincere

GNKenny said:


> If Rollins actually wins the belt I hope he gets a ridiculously gaudy custom belt. Maybe leopard print or something haha.


Fur lined, alligator skin, spinner title plates, blinking LED lights, and built in speaker system that constantly plays "burn it down" on a repeating loop.


----------



## Jbardo37

The rumble is weak in terms of main event talent, however it’s very open as to who’s winning it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I wonder if Mickie James will actually turn up with the Impact Knockouts World Championship belt. I'm amazed they even acknowledged her as the Impact Knockouts World Champion on TV, so it'll be interesting to see if she gets to bring the title belt with her to the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Sincere

TD Stinger said:


> The match that immediately follows the 1st Rumble match always has a dead crowd no matter what that match is. Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles got no reaction in 2019 following the Women's Rumble.
> 
> It's kind of unavoidable. Honestly something I wish they would do to counteract this is have 15 minute intermission after the 1st Rumble match to allow fans to calm down and do whatever they need to do. I know they used to do it for older PPVS. And with Rumble now having 2 Rumble matches, something like this could really work.


To be fair, 2019's women's RR wasn't exactly typical. But generally yeah, following RR's is a death spot. Intermission seems like a good idea. RR's tend to be long, anyway. Giving people a breather just makes sense.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Reservoir Angel said:


> I wonder if Mickie James will actually turn up with the Impact Knockouts World Championship belt. I'm amazed they even acknowledged her as the Impact Knockouts World Champion on TV, so it'll be interesting to see if she gets to bring the title belt with her to the Royal Rumble.


I've been wondering about her having the Impact belt on her waist too when coming to the ring. Another question is whether she'll enter to her WWE music or Hardcore Country? It doesn't seem out of possibility if they wanted to use her to allow Impact some small details like this.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hopefully, someone like AJ Styles wins the Men’s Rumble match this Saturday!


----------



## postmoderno

At this point, I'm much more interested in seeing what happens with the men's championship matches than either of the Rumbles, which is weird. RR has always been my favorite PPV, but the talent especially on the men's side seems very thin this year. As usual, there are a handful of probable winners, but I'm not immediately seeing the intrigue in any of them as potential challengers for the title. Among them are some NXT talents, but I am dubious at very best about the WWE's ability to build their credibility, with their abysmal track record in doing so with others. 

But I guess we shall see.


----------



## TD Stinger

postmoderno said:


> At this point, I'm much more interested in seeing what happens with the men's championship matches than either of the Rumbles, which is weird. RR has always been my favorite PPV, but the talent especially on the men's side seems very thin this year. As usual, there are a handful of probable winners, but I'm not immediately seeing the intrigue in any of them as potential challengers for the title. Among them are some NXT talents, but I am dubious at very best about the WWE's ability to build their credibility, with their abysmal track record in doing so with others.
> 
> But I guess we shall see.


I'm kind of feeling the same way about the Title Matches and the Rumbles.

Roman/Rollins & Brock/Lashley both feel like big time matches (though I'm worried Brock/Lashley will be ridiculously short). But for the Rumbles?

The Men's Rumble as of now the only guys that feel like who could win are AJ & Big E and neither of them have been built up enough. As of now you're wondering if the guys who lose the World Title match end up in the Rumble or whatever other surprises might show up. And with the Women's Rumble, with no Sasha and ignoring surprises for a second, it's pretty much Bianca or nothing.

That said, with some fun moments and some surprises, I still think both Rumbles could end up being fun.


----------



## postmoderno

TD Stinger said:


> I'm kind of feeling the same way about the Title Matches and the Rumbles.
> 
> Roman/Rollins & Brock/Lashley both feel like big time matches (though I'm worried Brock/Lashley will be ridiculously short). But for the Rumbles?
> 
> The Men's Rumble as of now the only guys that feel like who could win are AJ & Big E and neither of them have been built up enough. As of now you're wondering if the guys who lose the World Title match end up in the Rumble or whatever other surprises might show up. And with the Women's Rumble, with no Sasha and ignoring surprises for a second, it's pretty much Bianca or nothing.
> 
> That said, with some fun moments and some surprises, I still think both Rumbles could end up being fun.


Yeah, I think it would be pretty weird to have AJ win it, after diddling around with Omos for a long time and most recently being used as enhancement for Austin Theory. Big E would be strange as he feels like a failed experiment as champion at least to me.

WWE just feels very top heavy right now. 3-4 men and women who are legitimate and a lot of nothing otherwise.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm kinda bored; so I feel like listing certain wrestlers who I believe that folks might want to keep a closer eye on as *either *possible rumble candidates or those who may likely get a strong rumble performance due to recent booking:

Men's Rumble:

- AJ Styles (a rumble favorite)

- Austin Theory (Vince's young prospect)

- Big E (previously WWE Champion + a top face on Raw)

- Drew McIntyre (2020 rumble winner + assuming he makes it this Saturday + a top face on Smackdown)

- Edge (2-time rumble winner + a top face on Raw)

- Kevin Owens (a top heel on Raw)

- Randy Orton (2-time rumble winner + a rumble favorite + competing in his hometown)

- Rey Mysterio (2006 rumble winner + been winning often lately)

- Riddle (made it to the final 6 last year + associated with Randy Orton)

Women's Rumble:

- Asuka (2018 rumble winner)

- Bianca Belair (2021 rumble winner + rumble favorite)

- Charlotte Flair (2020 rumble winner + current Smackdown Women's Champion)

- Lita (Hall of Famer who heavily teased a 2nd run + seemed to have set up a possible future feud with Charlotte Flair)

- Mickie James (current Impact Women's Champion + really wants to work with Charlotte Flair)

- Rhea Ripley (rumble favorite + made it to the final 2 last year)

- Sasha Banks (rumble favorite + assuming she makes it this Saturday + a top face on Smackdown)

- Ronda Rousey (rumble favorite + has unfinished business with BOTH of the current world champions)

Edit:

I'm leaving out anyone who's already competing in a world title match in the ppv; which includes the likes of Brock Lesnar, the current Universal Champion, Bobby Lashley, Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, and Piper Niven.


----------



## ThirdMan

Though I was thinking one of the world champions would lose their title at this event, it would appear that Brock Lesnar is advertised for


Spoiler



RAW shows all the way up to February 21st -- two days after the Saudi Elimination Chamber event -- and then advertised for SD shows from that point on. So both champs may retain at the Rumble, and Brock may later lose his title inside the Elimination Chamber (likely via shenanigans).


----------



## Stellar

I am still hopeful that Lacey Evans will be back at the Royal Rumble. I know that its only been 3 months since she gave birth but shes been back at it hard in the gym and then hasn't shared anything recent on social media in awhile. So shes probably been aiming to return at the Royal Rumble. It would be amazing if she returned that quick and I wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lacey Evans is *highly* likely going to return this Saturday for the Women’s Rumble match.


----------



## Mainboy

For the men's rumble it's gonna be either Brock or Roman or someone like AJ or Owens.

For the women's rumble It's gonna be someone not listed yet.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Favorite PPV of the year. Can't wait


----------



## Bland

Unpredictable which I love, especially for all matches - minus Becky retaining, that's 100%.

Mens Top 3 possible winners: 
Lesnar/Reigns - highest chance I can see in the Rumble winner is either losing their title then winner the Rumble so we still end up Lesnar vs Reigns at WM. Would prefer Lensar getting a 2nd Rumble win, over Reigns again. 

Big E - Seems to be featured well on official artwork, disappointing 1st World title reign but a Rumble win would be more fitting for a Top face. Could have interesting feud with any of Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins or Lashley. 

AJ Styles - WWE have before have either returning stars, past world champions or future main event stars as Rumble winners. AJ is top talent, won quite a lot in WWE in his short time, probably best time for a Rumble win due to not many visible options. WM vs Reigns, Lashley or Rollins would be good. AJ vs Rollins could be great counter balance for possible Lesnar vs Reigns match at WM. 


Women's Top 6 possible winners, many possible winner's:

Alex Bliss- Returning to win and can get revenge vs Charlotte at WM, winning Smackdown Women's title. 

Sasha or Bayley - linked both for same reason in that neither have won Rumble, top stars and either could have interesting feuds with either Charlotte or Becky at WM. 4 Horse women encounter. 

Ronda - Big media appeal, ready made feud vs Becky, possible WM main event and 1v1 encounter we should of got before. 

Lita - may get feud with Charlotte before WM, maybe even title match in Saudi but Lita winning could be interesting as one last run from "old guard." 

Naomi - has the vs Authority/GM story already, they could do Underdog build and be if she wasn't getting a fair opportunity before, she can't be denied now. Her vs Charlotte, who is perfect as Authority's chosen champion would work well.


----------



## postmoderno

Bland said:


> Mens Top 3 possible winners:
> Lesnar/Reigns - highest chance I can see in the Rumble winner is either losing their title then winner the Rumble so we still end up Lesnar vs Reigns at WM. Would prefer Lensar getting a 2nd Rumble win, over Reigns again.


I've seen this predicted quite a bit, and it would be one of the most disappointing outcomes to me. It would feel like such a waste for a special attraction match, which takes a long time to play out, only to end with the winner justifying their rematch in a championship match. Especially when the loser probably would have gotten a rematch anyway--Rumble win or not.


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, I’m going to guess the remaining 7 spots left for the Women’s Rumble match for the hell of it 

- Asuka

- Lacey Evans

- Meiko Satomura

- Raquel Gonzalez*

- Ronda Rousey

- Trish Stratus

- Victoria

Edit:

I put an asterisk to Raquel Gonzalez because I’m not 100% sure if Sasha Banks or Xia Li (depending what she does tonight) could fill that remaining spot instead.


----------



## AliFrazier100

For as long as I could remember, the Royal Rumble was on the Sunday before the Super Bowl because there was no football on. The NFL changed their schedule this year, and I'm surprised WWE didn't schedule the Rumble accordingly.


----------



## Rankles75

AliFrazier100 said:


> For as long as I could remember, the Royal Rumble was on the Sunday before the Super Bowl because there was no football on. The NFL changed their schedule this year, and I'm surprised WWE didn't schedule the Rumble accordingly.


Well, it’s still on a different day to the NFL, so it shouldn’t be affected.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

With WM being two nights the Royal Rumble feels like the biggest show of the year.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Rankles75 said:


> Well, it’s still on a different day to the NFL, so it shouldn’t be affected.


There are NFL playoff games this Sunday, some of one game will take place during the Rumble. So both events will still be competing with each other.


----------



## Rankles75

AliFrazier100 said:


> There are NFL playoff games this Sunday, some of one game will take place during the Rumble. So both events will still be competing with each other.


Rumble’s on Saturday night, Championship Games are Sunday night.


----------



## deadcool

AliFrazier100 said:


> There are NFL playoff games this Sunday, some of one game will take place during the Rumble. So both events will still be competing with each other.


I had no idea. So Vince chickened out of competing with the NFL and scheduled the Rumble to happen on a Saturday.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Rankles75 said:


> Rumble’s on Saturday night, Championship Games are Sunday night.





deadcool said:


> I had no idea. So Vince chickened out of competing with the NFL and scheduled the Rumble to happen on a Saturday.


Oh, didn't realize it was on Saturday and not Sunday. My mistake.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, I’m going to guess the remaining 7 spots left for the Women’s Rumble match for the hell of it


I think you're gonna see a lot more than 7 remaining spots, due to some announced talent quarantining due to Covid (or Covid exposure), or simply because they want a bigger name than, say, a Tamina, so they swap her out.

Regardless, I wouldn't be surprised to see Melina, Cameron, Aksana, Kaitlyn, and possibly even Kairi Sane. Damn, it'd be fun if they got Asuka, Kairi, and Io Shirai (or Meiko) in there triple-teaming people.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487212695501910019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> I think you're gonna see a lot more than 7 remaining spots, due to some announced talent quarantining due to Covid (or Covid exposure), or simply because they want a bigger name than, say, a Tamina, so they swap her out.
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't be surprised to see Melina, Cameron, Aksana, Kaitlyn, and possibly even Kairi Sane. Damn, it'd be fun if they got Asuka, Kairi, and Io Shirai (or Meiko) in there triple-teaming people.


Yea, I’m hearing plenty of recent news today, and I feel like I should change my predictions after Smackdown tonight 😂


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I’m hearing plenty of recent news today, and I feel like I should change my predictions after Smackdown tonight 😂


It'll be interesting, because they're gonna keep a lot of extra bodies on hand (which could be NXT performers or Legends) just in case they need substitutes. Regardless, whoever gets in, hopefully they make their time in there count. I especially hope that the women continually feed whoever's coming in, to "let them get their shit in".


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> I think you're gonna see a lot more than 7 remaining spots, due to some announced talent quarantining due to Covid (or Covid exposure), or simply because they want a bigger name than, say, a Tamina, so they swap her out.
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't be surprised to see Melina, Cameron, Aksana, Kaitlyn, and possibly even Kairi Sane. Damn, it'd be fun if they got Asuka, Kairi, and Io Shirai (or Meiko) in there triple-teaming people.


By the way, this is probably just me; but I'd be hyped if Eve Torres or Kaitlyn ever entered the rumble match soon 

I feel like both of those women left abruptly/shortly in their prime.

They're still both fairly young, so I won't give up on the idea that they could potentially return anytime soon. Women like Beth Phoenix and Maryse are showing how that's always a possibility.

Anyway, I'm happy enough knowing that Melina will most likely show up tomorrow in the rumble


----------



## DUSTY 74

MONTEZ FORD will be entrant #1 on the men’s side


----------



## DammitChrist

Nobody got added to the Men's Rumble match tonight, so that still leaves 5 open spots left atm.

Sasha Banks and Sonya Deville were both added to the Women's Rumble match tonight, so that just leaves 5 open spots left now.

I'll just try again and guess the remaining names for both rumbles for the hell of it 

*Men:*

- Bad Bunny

- Drew McIntyre

- Edge

- Finn Balor

- The Miz

*Women:*

- Asuka

- Lacey Evans

- Ronda Rousey

- Trish Stratus

- Victoria

Edit:

I'm MUCH more confident about my predictions for the Women's Rumble match than I am for those regarding the Men's Rumble match 😂


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I wish Tegan would be in the Rumble

It would shock Shotzi


----------



## Rankles75

Paige making her in-ring return in the Rumble, according to sources.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I'm glad that both Charlotte Flair and Sasha Banks are competing in the rumble match.

Hopefully, they'll both be in the final 4 (or preferably in the final 3 with Ronda Rousey)


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rankles75 said:


> Paige making her in-ring return in the Rumble, according to sources.


If this is true, and she returns full time I'd 100% be behind her winning it if they're going to keep Alexa out, Paige would be my second choice. Realistically not going to happen though with fucking Banks returning and if Ronda rumors are true.


----------



## Jbardo37

Only 5 spots left? I doubt we will see Breakker or Walter in then.

Brocks gonna win it after losing his title isn’t he.


----------



## Rankles75

otbr87 said:


> If this is true, and she returns full time I'd 100% be behind her winning it if they're going to keep Alexa out, Paige would be my second choice. Realistically not going to happen though with fucking Banks returning and if Ronda rumors are true.


I was just making shit up tbh, but since seen that it’s actually being speculated that she could return… 😆


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Kane To Appear On Talking Smack Tomorrow - WrestleTalk


WWE announced on SmackDown that WWE Hall of Famer and former WWE Champion Kane will be a guest on tomorrow’s episode of Talking Smack. Kane holds several records in the […]




wrestletalk.com















After watching Smackdown, Kane is set to appear on talking Smack to discuss the Royal Rumble.

Hopefully he’ll announce his entry into the Rumble as they’re announcing a lot of surprises in advance his year. 🔥🔥😉


----------



## Stellar

With all of the rumored possibilities of women returning (the latest being Paige) its making me think that Lacey isn't returning yet and wont be at the Royal Rumble, unfortunately.

I am hyped for the "premium event". Especially for the Royal Rumble matches. Nikki Bella!

Do you know what would be surprising? If someone else from Impact appeared at the Royal Rumble besides Mickie. Like Moose. THAT would be interesting.


----------



## rich110991

As much as WWE pisses me off, I can’t not watch the Rumble. Would love to see AJ win, but I won’t get my hopes up.


----------



## Headliner

I feel like Lashley is going to win due to Heyman turning on Lesnar to rejoin Reigns.

Which sucks because I really wanted this match to have no interference. Also wanted it to happen at Mania.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm actually more excited for the womens Rumble than the men's. A lot of potential winners that adds for some unpredictability to the match. The men's line up is dog shit. We'll see tonight.


----------



## bmack086

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487212695501910019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s so stupid how people announce they’re “declaring”. Why wouldn’t every superstar on the roster declare?

And that looks like a jobber/mid card Battle Royal. There isn’t a single person listed there that has a legitimate chance of winning outside of AJ.


----------



## Dark Emperor

bmack086 said:


> It’s so stupid how people announce they’re “declaring”. Why wouldn’t every superstar on the roster declare?
> 
> And that looks like a jobber/mid card Battle Royal. There isn’t a single person listed there that has a legitimate chance of winning outside of AJ.


How are Riddle, Orton, KO, AJ & Big E jobbers? They are all credible winners.

The only reason you feel most of them can't win is cus it's unlikely storyline wise except AJ.

Also a few big name surprises will like enter like Drew or Edge. The good thing about the Rumble is the surprises and not knowing who will win. Better than when it's obvious like previous years.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Men’s Rumble match is honestly more unpredictable since the Women’s Rumble match likely goes to Ronda Rousey as the winner this year.


----------



## Jbardo37

I’m rooting for AJ big time, I know he’s probably not winning but I would bloody love it.


----------



## BReal73

Omos will win the Royal Rumble hopefully. I hope it comes down to McIntyre and Omos at the end


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn it, man.

I think the Women’s Rumble match is really going to open the ppv, and the Men’s Rumble match will end up closing the show.

They might seriously end up booking 1 of the current male world champions to lose a championship first just so he can win the rumble match (that he doesn’t even need) later tonight.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I can picture Brock in the ring as the winner. Roman appearing at the entrance stareing him down.

With the camera going back and forth, settling on Brock with the WrestleMania sign just behind him, and finally the camera panning up towards the sign.

..yeah!


----------



## FrankieDs316

So excited for the Rumble tonight!!!!


----------



## Jbardo37

BReal73 said:


> Omos will win the Royal Rumble hopefully. I hope it comes down to McIntyre and Omos at the end


Hes nowhere near ready enough to get a world title match at wrestlemania.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

No matter where I'm at in my fandom, the Rumble never fails to get me excited! It's 5:45am local time. I woke up needing a glass of water, realised it's Rumble day and decided to stay up and get in the mood. Going to watch some YT clips, browse some forums, might even watch another old Rumble (even though I've already gotten through 2001, 2002, 2013, 2016, 2020 and 2021 over this past week).

Wooo!


----------



## BReal73

I think Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley closes the show.


----------



## FrankieDs316

DammitChrist said:


> Damn it, man.
> 
> I think the Women’s Rumble match is really going to open the ppv, and the Men’s Rumble match will end up closing the show.
> 
> They might seriously end up booking 1 of the current male world champions to lose a championship first just so he can win the rumble match (that he doesn’t even need) later tonight.


Of course thats whats gonna happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Another late night

Think I'll order a pizza later for energy


----------



## grecefar

It's been a while since I saw wwe, I may tune in tonight for the rumble.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487500921928138767



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Vince McMahon is making WWE Royal Rumble changes, and more Royal Rumble rumors(Possible Spoiler)



Spoiler






> There’s a lot going on backstage and whatever is planned at the moment for tonight’s WWE Royal Rumble pay-per-view could change throughout the afternoon.
> 
> PWInsider is reporting that Vince McMahon is taking a “tight look” at tonight’s show and he has meticulously changed a lot of different aspects of the Rumble matches. It was noted that McMahon has changed several things, including who will come out first and which talents will be involved at the end of the Rumble matches. WrestlingNews.co reported earlier this week, via a WWE source, that Austin Theory was in the plans to be involved with the final 4 or 5 competitors towards the final minutes of the Men’s Rumble match.
> 
> PWI also noted that there’s been talk of adding competitors into the Men’s Rumble matches who are already booked for other matches on the show but it’s not 100 percent confirmed that this is the plan because creative was said to be going back and forth on this last night and this morning.
> 
> It was also noted that an idea was pitched to have Brock Lesnar enter the Royal Rumble. On the surface, that would imply that Lesnar will lose the WWE Championship, and having him enter the match sets him up to win and then challenge Roman Reigns for the Universal Title, thus putting things back on course before things got shuffled earlier this month at Day 1.
> 
> Also, it was noted that there’s a big push for Randy Orton to go far in the Rumble since the show is happening in his hometown. There was another pitch to have both Riddle and Orton get far in the match together with the idea of teasing what could happen if they have to fight each other.
> 
> PWI also noted that WWE is still working on the plans for the Women’s Rumble and there was another run-through today after the one from yesterday.
> 
> As always, plans can still change until showtime and everything depends on what Vince McMahon wants.


Source: Vince McMahon is making WWE Royal Rumble changes, Brock Lesnar pulling double duty?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

DammitChrist said:


> Damn it, man.
> 
> I think the Women’s Rumble match is really going to open the ppv, and the Men’s Rumble match will end up closing the show.
> 
> They might seriously end up booking 1 of the current male world champions to lose a championship first just so he can win the rumble match (that he doesn’t even need) later tonight.


I hate that they might do this. They desperately need star power in the men's but losing your title match and getting in has never sat well with me


----------



## Inside Cradle

For anyone interested, feel free to get involved in the Royal Rumble prediction game - where anyone can win a title shot at WrestleMania!

Forum Championship: Royal Rumble 2022


----------



## Jbardo37

Inside Cradle said:


> I hate that they might do this. They desperately need star power in the men's but losing your title match and getting in has never sat well with me


yeah, I hate the idea.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Inside Cradle said:


> For anyone interested, feel free to get involved in the Royal Rumble prediction game - where anyone can win a title shot at WrestleMania!
> 
> Forum Championship: Royal Rumble 2022




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486820644658552845


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Oh boy



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487507728587272196




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487507728587272196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine with it. I'd rather they save


Spoiler



Becky vs Ronda


 for next year's Mania, with


Spoiler



Becky


 in the face role.


----------



## eljoker

Probably been said like 100 times in this page already but not having Cena show up as a surprise entrant in his Peacemaker suit and Peacemaker intro song is a missed opportunity but since Peacock Owns the network rights for PPV and HBO Max streams Peace Maker.... probably not gonna happen


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

It’s official


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487522055155335170

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It’s official
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487522055155335170
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now hold on a minute playa


----------



## ThirdMan

So, how many 24/7 title changes do you figure are gonna happen during the Women's Rumble?


----------



## DammitChrist

I don’t know why, but I’m sensing Kaitlyn vibes tonight.


----------



## Prosper

As much as we all hate/dislike WWE these days, I think we can all agree that the Rumble is always a must see show as a wrestling fan. Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

We had Nia in the mens RR, so maybe have Truth show up in the women's RR by mistake


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Aksana is such an underwhelming surprise entrant. I watched through most of her WWE run and even saw her live, and I still just about forgot she existed. Who next? Joy Giovanni or BB?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I'm surprised there are only 5 spots left in the mens' Rumble match, considering there're numerous active roster/full-time guys not currently listed as participants that could very conceivably yet take part i.e. the two Usos, Xavier Woods and Edge. It doesn't leave a lot of room for surprise entrants like "legends" or even NXT guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Now, this is a PPV event. No other company has a big show feel unlike WWE, with Rumble, WM, SummerSlam. No one.


----------



## American_Nightmare

It's always made me laugh that WWE presents SummerSlam as the second biggest show of the year when the Rumble has always outdrawn it.

In the pay per view days, SummerSlam never beat the Rumble in buys.


----------



## Error_404

Royal Rumble might be the only WWE Event that truly excites me nowadays.. 
Men's rumble right now is unpredictable but if either Brock or Roman lose their championship earlier, I predict them to enter the rumble match and win it.


----------



## Mainboy

Error_404 said:


> Royal Rumble might be the only WWE Event that truly excites me nowadays..
> Men's rumble right now is unpredictable but if either Brock or Roman lose their championship earlier, I predict them to enter the rumble match and win it.


I'm entering the Rumble and winning it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mainboy said:


> I'm entering the Rumble and winning it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Moose will show up in the Rumble tonight, bank on it.


----------



## SAMCRO

The "Freakin" they added to the middle of Seth's name is so fucking dumb. Lashley's name gonna officially be Almighty Bobby Lashley? we just gonna start adding everyone's nicknames to their official name?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Rumble is just that more special with a capacity crowd. Just grateful to be back to some sort of normality.


----------



## Adapting

One of the best PPVs, let's get this boys.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Moose will show up in the Rumble tonight, bank on it.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> I don’t know why, but I’m sensing Kaitlyn vibes tonight.


I bet that's more in hope than expectation. They would have announced her in advance i think.

Don't blame you though i had a massive crush on her back then too! Looks different now though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wonder how many NXT guys get in the match


----------



## Mainboy

Women's rumble first?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

One of my favourite parts about the Royal Rumble PLE is the stats, i always love when they start going back into the history books called past royal rumble ple's


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here's an idea........what about a Sable appearance?


----------



## Mainboy

So Lashley-Lesnar opening.

Guess we know what's happening later.


----------



## TommyRich

The preshow hosts are terrible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mainboy said:


> So Lashley-Lesnar opening.
> 
> Guess we know what's happening later.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dark Emperor said:


> I bet that's more in hope than expectation. They would have announced her in advance i think.
> 
> Don't blame you though i had a massive crush on her back then too! Looks different now though.


Kaitlyn was so damn cute back in her NXT days, but her face has changed ALOT and she got the awful gigantic bimbo tits

This version of Kaitlyn was beautiful









Not a fan of current day Kaitlyn


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> Kaitlyn was so damn cute back in her NXT days, but her face has changed ALOT and she got the awful gigantic bimbo tits
> 
> This version of Kaitlyn was beautiful


The nude version of her was beautiful. 😂


----------



## Dark Emperor

Mainboy said:


> So Lashley-Lesnar opening.
> 
> Guess we know what's happening later.


It's too obvious if he enters and win. More likely if he enters, Reigns will screw him of the win. Well thats my optimistic logic.


----------



## Mainboy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Me and Brock in the final 2.


----------



## Dark Emperor

SAMCRO said:


> Kaitlyn was so damn cute back in her NXT days, but her face has changed ALOT and she got the awful gigantic bimbo tits
> 
> This version of Kaitlyn was beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this Kaitlyn


Beautiful face and that booty was insane those days lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Per Bleacher Report (take with a grain of salt) this is the match order and times...



Spoiler: Rumble


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ is my pick, just feel like its his time, no one else in the Rumble deserves it more than him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nah there's no way the Women's Royal Rumble main events.


----------



## SAMCRO

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nah there's no way the Women's Royal Rumble main events.


If Ronda's in it which i think she is, i can definitely see it main eventing and ending with her and Becky staring each other down.


----------



## FrankieDs316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487519422080327688
Looks to be close to a sold out show tonight. Haters will not like that


----------



## Dark Emperor

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nah there's no way the Women's Royal Rumble main events.


If Women is main eventing, then it means Brock or Reigns aint winning. Which makes AJ or Orton the clear favourites who i have a bet on both lol.

So i wouldnt mind so much especially with Rousey booed out the building to end the show.


----------



## Mainboy

Dolorian said:


> Per Bleacher Report (take with a grain of salt) this is the match order and times...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rumble


----------



## FrankieDs316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nah there's no way the Women's Royal Rumble main events.


If Ronda comes back it can happen.


----------



## Dark Emperor

FrankieDs316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487519422080327688
> Looks to be close to a sold out show tonight. Haters will not like that


Highest gate and highest grossing Rumble of all time incoming. Yet by next week we'll still hear how they are dying lol.

You know its a big event when AEW main eventers like Cody & Punk are trying to feed off the hype with their tweets for their own gain. Nothing beats the Rumble for me.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Mainboy said:


> So Lashley-Lesnar opening.
> 
> Guess we know what's happening later.


Yeah, stuff like this is why I don't watch WWE much anymore. Someone always just forces their way into the match and ends up winning it. Like Becky Lynch a couple of years back. Hell, they already did this with Brock at one of the MITB matches. Apparently, in WWE, you can just enter a match at your own whim and become a participant. I wish this wrestling trope would die.


----------



## SAMCRO

FrankieDs316 said:


> If Ronda comes back it can happen.


Exactly, if Ronda's in it then its main eventing for sure. Soon as we see the mens Rumble announced first that confirms Ronda is in the womens rumble.


----------



## eljoker

I'm just saying
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara sad

It feels like Priest and Nakamura have been champions FOREVER.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Haven't watched a WWE PPV live in...I don't know how long. 

I'm scared


----------



## Adapting

sara sad said:


> It feels like Priest and Nakamura have been champions FOREVER.


Titles need to come off both ASAP.


----------



## ty1990

Priest is awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

There's enough comedy with Knoxville in it hopefully there's no other comedic relief characters.


----------



## Adapting

PavelGaborik said:


> Haven't watched a WWE PPV live in...I don't know how long.
> 
> I'm scared


Enjoy bro, the rumble is one of the most exciting ones.


----------



## RockOfJericho

PavelGaborik said:


> Haven't watched a WWE PPV live in...I don't know how long.
> 
> I'm scared


I last did the Survivor Series. It wasn't terrible, but even after a long break from the product, it still seemed stale. But I always enjoy the Rumble.


----------



## Trophies

Going in spoiler/rumor free...


----------



## sara sad

Adapting said:


> Titles need to come off both ASAP.


Yeah...

Their titles don't even get defended on PPV anymore, IC and US titles have never felt more irrelevant then now.


----------



## Dolorian

Adapting said:


> Titles need to come off both ASAP.


Absolutely, no investment whatsoever in either champion.


----------



## Trophies

Surprised there is no pre-show match. One of the Tag Titles could've been defended.


----------



## Dolorian

Reigns with Drew's sword in that add


----------



## ThirdMan

Dark Emperor said:


> If Women is main eventing, then it means Brock or Reigns aint winning.


Not necessarily. Brock may just not want to hang around for three hours after his match. Regardless of whether he keeps or loses his title, he may still be in the Rumble.


----------



## Adapting

sara sad said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Their titles don't even get defended on PPV anymore, IC and US titles have never felt more irrelevant then now.





Dolorian said:


> Absolutely, no investment whatsoever in either champion.


Crazy how they have the same worth as the 24/7 title basically.


----------



## SAMCRO

sara sad said:


> It feels like Priest and Nakamura have been champions FOREVER.


Yeah i think they've stopped caring at all about the midcard belts and just not even bothered to think of new people to take the belts off the current title holders. No fucks given, Vince probably wouldn't even know who was IC and US champion if he was asked.


----------



## ThirdMan

sara sad said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Their titles don't even get defended on PPV anymore, IC and US titles have never felt more irrelevant then now.


Dean Ambrose had the US title for a long time, and rarely ever defended it, on TV pr PPV. Priest at least defends his regularly on RAW, and rarely loses by pinfall.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I look at the Men's Rumble lineup and the only people that have any business winning are Styles, Lesnar and Reigns.


----------



## La Parka

Best event of the year.


----------



## Adapting

ThirdMan said:


> Dean Ambrose had the US title for a long time, and rarely ever defended it, on TV pr PPV. Priest at least defends his regularly on RAW, and rarely loses by pinfall.


Priest is boring and his alter ego shit is cringe.


----------



## ThirdMan

Adapting said:


> Priest is boring and his alter ego shit is cringe.


Irrelevant to my point, which is that the title is still positioned better than when Ambrose was carrying it .


----------



## sara sad

ThirdMan said:


> Dean Ambrose had the US title for a long time, and rarely ever defended it, on TV pr PPV. Priest at least defends his regularly on RAW, and rarely loses by pinfall.


I wasn't watching during that time so correct me if i'm wrong but wasn't Dean regularly main eventing shows at that point in the shield?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487588217222500352


----------



## Oracle

Omos winning would be awful fully expect him to be final 4 at least.


----------



## SAMCRO

American_Nightmare said:


> I look at the Men's Rumble lineup and the only people that have any business winning are Styles, Lesnar and Reigns.


Styles imo is definitely winning it, Reigns and Lesnar are facing each other at WM, and Styles is likely facing Lashley. Cause i see Lesnar dropping the belt to Lashley tonight due to Reigns interfering and them moving back to Lesnar vs Reigns for WM.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i cant wait for the countdown


----------



## ThirdMan

sara sad said:


> I wasn't watching during that time so correct me if i'm wrong but wasn't Dean regularly main eventing shows at that point in the shield?


Not yet. But the point is the US title was basically ignored during that period. At least they have Priest doing open challenges, and whatnot.


----------



## SAMCRO

Renee on her podcast talked about the possibility of Will Ospreay in the Rumble, anyone think there could be a chance of that?


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyways, enjoy the show, folks. I don't really want to post much during it, because I'm sure there will be some trolls in here during the broadcast, trying to bring everyone down.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh shit Reigns vs Rollins opening


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
its time for the Royal Rumble


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

You know, if Kane retires this year, and gets inducted into HOF with Taker, may as well send him off with a spot in his event.


----------



## SAMCRO

Starting off strong, i like it.


----------



## Teemu™

Why does Roesenberg work for WWE? Get that ugly, bald, fat mark out of my face.


----------



## Mainboy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh shit Reigns vs Rollins opening


So that report was rubbish. 

Wonder if Roman is losing here.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I find it terribly hard to believe Brock is going to do the job, especially after how Roman loomed against Seth on Smackdown in that promo AND Heyman got emotional saying he missed Roman on the Bump...

Seth is winning and Roman is entering the Rumble at number 30 and winning

The Women's Rumble and Becky's title defense is where my eyes are right now


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're seriously going to waste that Reigns rub on Rollins........are you kidding me?


----------



## Dolorian

Here we go, looking forward to this PPV, Rumble matches are unpredictable and the overall card is good.


----------



## SAMCRO

itsbeenawhile said:


> I find it terribly hard to believe Brock is going to do the job, especially after how Roman loomed against Seth on Smackdown in that promo AND Heyman got emotional saying he missed Roman on the Bump...
> 
> Seth is winning and Roman is entering the Rumble at number 30 and winning
> 
> The Women's Rumble and Becky's title defense is where my eyes are right now


I can easily see Lesnar getting screwed over by Heyman costing him the title and leaving with Reigns.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Let's get ready to RUMBLE! Best wrestling night of the year!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

LFG!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Dolorian said:


> Here we go, looking forward to this PPV, Rumble matches are unpredictable and the overall card is good.


its not PPV, Its PLE


----------



## SAMCRO

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They're seriously going to waste that Reigns rub on Rollins........are you kidding me?


Rollins has no chance of winning lol, they just needed a big name to face Reigns at the rumble and Smackdown is so thin they had to grabs someone from Raw who wasn't doing anything. They'd never put the smackdown title on Seth and split him and Becky up on separate shows.


----------



## La Parka

damn, they're in a stadium


----------



## Trophies

Got my beef jerky and chips...let's rumble.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I don't want Reigns or Lesnar in the Rumble.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Graves return too maybe


----------



## itsbeenawhile

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You know, if Kane retires this year, and gets inducted into HOF with Taker, may as well send him off with a spot in his event.


I'd mark out for him chokeslamming the whole field


----------



## postmoderno

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They're seriously going to waste that Reigns rub on Rollins........are you kidding me?


I'll have to see that to believe it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reigns with the big pop


----------



## FrankieDs316

Huge pop for Roman.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Glad to get this one over with quickly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Anyone remember that promo Roman gave to Jey about him going from main event to the opener? Well, now it's Roman lol.


----------



## Trophies

Pretty cool setup I guess.


----------



## AliFrazier100

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You know, if Kane retires this year, and gets inducted into HOF with Taker, may as well send him off with a spot in his event.


Kane got inducted last year.


----------



## Paul12907

My Tribal Chief as over a fuck


----------



## King Gimp

sick stage


----------



## RockOfJericho

Roman is a Discount Jason Mamoa.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

AliFrazier100 said:


> Kane got inducted last year.


Oh that's right. BOD team maybe?


----------



## deadcool

If Roman loses the title to Rollins (I doubt it), he wins the Rumble.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Head of the fuckin Table


----------



## FriedTofu

Draft kings for WWE still seem stupid to me even though we can't technically gamble on it.


----------



## Dolorian

The set/arena looks great. This match should be good, their MITB match some years ago was fantastic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## itsbeenawhile

SAMCRO said:


> I can easily see Lesnar getting screwed over by Heyman costing him the title and leaving with Reigns.


I don't think he wants to do the job to Lashley under any circumstances but past that...why not save that moment for Mania? Seems a bit premature


----------



## Mainboy

Oh Seth.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Na this is already a classic


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn these Roman entrances are almost as long as Undertaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Oh so that's why Roman entered first lmao


----------



## Sherlok4

What insane production

I’m pumped for this


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ugh Reigns confirmed rumble win


----------



## Paul12907

AHAHAHAHA YES SETH YES YOU ARE THE BEST


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487593233005830148


----------



## ElTerrible

Are there any threads dedicated to Roman Cole´s beer belly physique?


----------



## La Parka

bring the boys back


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO SETH


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well played Rollins. Now slip


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Don't follow WWE as much any more but the Rumble (and WM & Summerslam) will always be must see for me. Makes me feel like a kid again.

God, Roman's entrance sooooo good. That aura. Screams "I run this shit".


----------



## Sherlok4

Shield Rollins

Nice


----------



## FriedTofu

Lol this is like a WWE2K custom entrance


----------



## postmoderno

Fantastic lol.


----------



## Paul12907

already PPV of the year just for this entrance


----------



## Inside Cradle

Seth 😂 😂 😂 Amazing


----------



## American_Nightmare

You're kidding...


----------



## ripcitydisciple

That is brilliant


----------



## the_hound

MOX NAME DROP WOW


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Reigns doesn't look happy at all


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shit. Reigns is losing.


----------



## reamstyles

Pat saying Mox than Dean...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AHHH, Shield music, Roman is not happy right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't even care if Seth loses. This entrance and Shield gear, and music makes it worth it. Excellent.


----------



## Teemu™

ElTerrible said:


> Are there any threads dedicated to Roman Cole´s beer belly physique?


He still looks like a man, an athlete, and an ass kicker.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Reigns is still wearing the same fucking pants and armguards he was wearing in his debut with The Shield, so Roman hasn't really moved on either Seth.


----------



## La Parka

reamstyles said:


> Pat saying Mox than Dean...


Dean Moxley


----------



## Dolorian

This is great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth is over lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Reigns and Rollins in nearly the same attire. Reigns has just worn his same pants for 10 years.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

this is a blast from the past with seth and his shield gear


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Crowd is hot. This has a "big fight feel" Nice


----------



## Mainboy

Couldn't care what happens for the rest of this ppv. Nothing will top this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'M MARKING OUT FOR SETH ROLLINS WHAT THE FUCK?!















*


----------



## troyag93

Loving the shield gear


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> MOX NAME DROP WOW


Seth mentioned him in a promo with Roman last week too


----------



## Nothing Finer

Is it me or is Reigns clearly the face here?

Rollins in full on conniving hateable shit-eating grin mode
No allies for Roman, he's doing it alone
Playing up the betrayal
Focusing on people in the crowd supporting Reigns


----------



## PavelGaborik

Roman has gotten pretty soft in the torso region.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Off to a hot start so far


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Mainboy said:


> Couldn't care what happens for the rest of this ppv. Nothing will top this.


maybe bayley will top this with her return potentially


----------



## Soul Rex

You know this match will have a lot of storytelling.


----------



## SAMCRO

XDarkholmeX said:


> Reigns and Rollins in nearly the same attire. Reigns has just worn his same pants for 10 years.


Reigns is pretty much still in his Shield gear minus the vest. Reigns really should have gotten a new look to separate himself from The Shield more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Between Smackdown and tonight, this is the best storytelling Seth has ever done. I'm INVESTED!*


----------



## ripcitydisciple

KingofKings1524 said:


> Shit. Reigns is losing.


Yep. They're looking to piss off JD in the first match! His post show will be must see tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Soul Rex said:


> You know this match will have a lot of storytelling.


Roman hits him in the back with a chair maybe?


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

Great stuff. Whoever said this has a "big fight feel" is absolutely sport on.


----------



## Oracle

Anyone else can't stand Mcafee on commentary? stop fucking yelling dude


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AH, THROUGH THE TABLE!!!


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Between Smackdown and tonight, this is the best storytelling Seth has ever done. I'm INVESTED!*


It has been quite good indeed.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I wasn’t even into the Shield but had to mark for Seth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994

Casually mentioning Ambrose/Mox name a few times already.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Didn't even move the ipads


----------



## Trophies

Damn that table broke quite easy lol


----------



## Teemu™

Very cool production. AEW simply can't compete.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Seth is goated already for the shield entrance...Holy fuck dude


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oracle said:


> Anyone else can't stand Mcafee on commentary? stop fucking yelling dude


Sounds like a poor mans Mauro, only Mauro actually got me hyped, this guy just annoys me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd is firmly on Seth's side. Which is hilarious since Reigns' is clearly in the "face" role for this match-up/story.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I feel bad for the commentators. Their table broke during the first match and they have work the rest of the night like that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fucccckkkkkk that was close


----------



## Whoanma

Trollins should win this.


----------



## King Gimp

SHIT


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Seth looking like fucking gold here tbh


----------



## Mainboy

What a match.


----------



## DRose1994

The crowd is HOT for this one.


----------



## troyag93

Reigns is going to win. He’s getting his ass kicked too much


----------



## the_hound

holy fucking shit, wow


----------



## PavelGaborik

It's so hard to get into this match, because absolutely everybody knows the outcome.

Seth looks awesome though


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match has been fun. Isn't lasting much longer at the pace they're going I think.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This is a Mania match tbh but I'll absolutely take it


----------



## Dolorian

That was a great sequence and Reigns with his amazing 2.999 kick outs as always


----------



## wwetna1

troyag93 said:


> Reigns is going to win. He’s getting his ass kicked too much


Reigns has sold the frustration well. Seth made him look stupid every step of the way. He got in his head with the entrance. Then he kicked his ass to start the match.


----------



## the_hound

imagine if moxley shows up, the roof will explode LOL, wont happen


----------



## Serpico Jones

AEW can’t compete with this atmosphere.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Imagine the Shield music plays as a fake out to distract them both but Moxley doesn't come out


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dolorian said:


> That was a great sequence and Reigns with his amazing 2.999 kick outs as always


He was pretty late there to be honest, ref pulled up.


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd is firmly on Seth's side. Which is hilarious since Reigns' is clearly in the "face" role for this match-up/story.


Roman is a heel


----------



## RockOfJericho

Reigns has a nice shiner


----------



## itsbeenawhile

AliFrazier100 said:


> I feel bad for the commentators. Their table broke during the first match and they have work the rest of the night like that.


They'll probably fix it, I'm sure someone will use it to avoid elimination


----------



## PavelGaborik

Serpico Jones said:


> AEW can’t compete with this atmosphere.


This is tame as hell compared to a typical AEW PPV.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine the Shield music plays as a fake out to distract them both but Moxley doesn't come out


Or an imposter with the mask and hood


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

FrankieDs316 said:


> Roman is a heel


In the "face" role against the heel (antagonist) in this story.


----------



## the_hound

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine the Shield music plays as a fake out to distract them both but Moxley doesn't come out


or imagine if deans music plays for a distraction. LOL


----------



## Lorromire

Oof, Seth hit Roman in the face good. That's gonna sting later.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> This is tame as hell compared to a typical AEW PPV.


I think he's talking about the big stadium atmosphere, AEW wouldn't be able to pull this off at this level.


----------



## Lorromire

the_hound said:


> or imagine if deans music plays for a distraction. LOL


And then Hornswoggle comes down and pins them both??? BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## Trophies

Pace has slowed down considerably. Still good match tho.


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> In the "face" role against the heel (antagonist) in this story.


not really


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why does the crowd pop for a near fall off the superman punch? Roman has never pinned anyone with that move.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Pretty close to putting this on mute to avoid the 2 clowns on commentary


----------



## Lorromire

MrMeeseeks said:


> Pretty close to putting this on mute to avoid the 2 clowns on commentary


It is pretty awful, yeah.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Pedigree spot, called it.


----------



## FriedTofu

That spear into pedigree was cool as fk


----------



## Serpico Jones

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think he's talking about the big stadium atmosphere, AEW wouldn't be able to pull this off at this level.


Exactly.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think he's talking about the big stadium atmosphere, AEW wouldn't be able to pull this off at this level.


I mean, the visual looks great but the crowd has been pretty fucking lame all things considered, especially considering this is the first match.


----------



## Oracle

Pedigree was fucking awful


----------



## Lorromire

How has Lil Naitch not aged


----------



## Dolorian

Flashback to their 2016 match, the pedigree counter.


----------



## eljoker

Seth wins with dirty deeds... Imagine

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Is it 2015 y'all?!*


----------



## Lorromire

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is it 2015 y'all?!*


No, it is 30/1/2022.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

yes, offering the fist bump


----------



## Trophies

Seth is a maniac lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SETH IS LITERALLY THE JOKER!*


----------



## Mainboy

eljoker said:


> Seth wins with dirty deeds... Imagine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Oh yes


----------



## PavelGaborik

The match is awesome whenever Seth is the one on the attack, Romans offense after all these years is still extremely limited, slow paced, and boring as hell in my opinion.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PavelGaborik said:


> This is tame as hell compared to a typical AEW PPV.


LMAOOOOOOOO You're delusional


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

NO


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Seth will just flop again he doesnt have IT and isnt a main event talent.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF, no way lol


----------



## La Parka

he deserved it


----------



## MrMeeseeks

What a fucking lame ass ending


----------



## Lorromire

Really? Fucking lame.


----------



## troyag93

And Rollins just turned Face


----------



## FriedTofu

Leave it to WWE booking to end a great match with a lame ending again....


----------



## Trophies

Ooookay then.


----------



## FrankieDs316

HAHAHAHA the ref put his arm on the rope


----------



## King Gimp

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YESSSSSSSSS THANK YOU GOD


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously? you do this bullshit ending at The Rumble?


----------



## Lorromire

Rollins to win the Rumble and face Roman again?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao I hate this fucking company with a passion holy shit


----------



## Mainboy

Oft.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh hell naw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

and just like that all the good things just got outdone, congratulations you just killed the ppv


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fucking hell that was an amazing match.


----------



## Teemu™

Nice. Storytelling. I like it. Good match, good finish.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LOL, penisss


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

What a lame ending. Reigns should've just won there.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Fuckin WWE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Aaaaaaand Seths a face


----------



## Adapting

Stupid ending, good thing it was first.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So Rollins beats him again lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is their best match together until that finish.


----------



## Trophies

Let's do this again at Mania...?


----------



## postmoderno

What a disappointing end to such a fantastic match. Man.


----------



## Oracle

Ending fucking sucked


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

This Ref Sucks chant, DO IT!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> This is tame as hell compared to a typical AEW PPV.


right? 

we didn't even get sprinklers!


----------



## keithf40

Wow so bad. They haven't done the hand thing in forever and now use it to create that bullshit. Seriously fuck wwe. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Nice. Storytelling. I like it. Good match, good finish.


Foh that was not a good finish more dogshit booking


----------



## Lorromire

Ah well, I'd give it a solid 7/10 until the end.


----------



## melkam647

Prediction: After Lesnar loses his title tonight, he will enter the Rumble and win. Lesnar beats Reigns at Mania.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO You're delusional


There are literally louder crowds on a weekly basis on Dynamite, this crowd is fucking awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rematch next PPV then


----------



## Soul Rex

Watch kids, these are two wrestlers who know how to tell an story in the ring.


----------



## drougfree

Rains is winning the rumble unification match at mania


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PavelGaborik said:


> Lmao I hate this fucking company with a passion holy shit


Stop watching then. You're literally bitching every ppv thread like this while jizzing over AEW. Annoying as hell


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That has to be the best DQ finish I've ever seen.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reigns ends him at the Chamber.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Defintly a face turn for Seth


----------



## Lorromire

Soul Rex said:


> Watch kids, these are two wrestlers who know how to tell an story in the ring.


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

PavelGaborik said:


> There are literally louder crowds on a weekly basis on Dynamite, this crowd is fucking awful.


Who cares seriously. I like both promos x.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

That's it?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PavelGaborik said:


> There are literally louder crowds on a weekly basis on Dynamite, this crowd is fucking awful.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO ok fan boy


----------



## RaymerWins

Oh man - this is not good omen for the rest of the show. What a horrible finish


----------



## Dolorian

Ah Reigns doing the "betrayal" with the chair now? Nice call back.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And the chair shot to the back is repaid


----------



## Teemu™

MrMeeseeks said:


> Foh that was not a good finish more dogshit booking


It's just my opinion, man.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Our Tribal Chief never forgot that breakup


----------



## DRose1994

This is all developing a little too slowly.


----------



## The XL 2

Terrible chair shots. If you're not going to do it right, don't do it at all


----------



## Trophies

Roman's therapy session has concluded.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, man. Not a fan of the finish.

Intrigued by where this may go, though...


----------



## American_Nightmare

GOOOOOOLDBERG

GOOOOOOLDBERG

GOOOOOOLDBERG

GOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## FriedTofu

The whole match was a set up for the chair shots segment. lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Stop watching then. You're literally bitching every ppv thread like this while jizzing over AEW. Annoying as hell


This is literally the first WWE PPV I've watched live in likely years, at least many, many months, so what the fuck are you talking about? Feel free to provide some evidence though, would love to see it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

American_Nightmare said:


> GOOOOOOLDBERG
> 
> GOOOOOOLDBERG
> 
> GOOOOOOLDBERG
> 
> GOOOOOOLDBERG


NO!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, Reigns is getting booed now. I guess the finish had the desired effect.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Excellent storytelling, I love it.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Massive heel turn for Reigns.


----------



## Nothing Finer

This may be the greatest title reign of all time in terms of match quality.


----------



## Lorromire

Serpico Jones said:


> Massive heel turn for Reigns.


He was already heel.


----------



## Teemu™

People who say Dynamite has louder crowds, reminder that Dynamite is held in front 200 people, this show is in a stadium where the noise travels up. The fact that the crowd is this loud means it's really loud irl.


----------



## Dolorian

Great storytelling and turn of events overall. This has to setup a Mania match between the two and honestly I am up for it. Have Lesnar face someone other than Reigns.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Enough Roman. Seth has a silly suit to try and put on, on Monday


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Double turn...kinda.


----------



## Soul Rex

Reigns DA GOAT BA GAWD.

What a heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I haven't seen storytelling this great since it was called WWF. I feel like a kid again.*


----------



## Sherlok4

I actually like the finish, the predictable finish would have been Reigns winning clean, this finish keeps the feud alive, no one is buried


----------



## FrankenTodd

Seth , acknowledge your beat down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Lorromire said:


> Rollins to win the Rumble and face Roman again?


Yep,Rollins comes out and the crowd goes crazy.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This is what story telling is folks. ThIs turns Seth face and Roman remains a massive heel


----------



## Lorromire

Showstopper said:


> Double turn...kinda.


Nah, just solidifies Seth as a face. Roman was already the heel.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match, probably Roman's best match ever. Horrible finish, but good post-match beatdown by Reigns. ****. Well done opening for this PPV.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

My Stream went down 

How did Roman got the Win?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lorromire said:


> He was already heel.


He was never really a heel, imo. Now he is one officially.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Someone really said dynamite crowds are hotter than this lmfao classic


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO ok fan boy


You genuinely believe this is a hot crowd? You genuinely have no issues with with a DQ finish at your second biggest PPV of the year in a title match? 

Who's the fan boy again? Get a grip dude.


----------



## The XL 2

Reigns and Rollins dominating WWEs tv for nearly a decade basically made me a part time wrestling fan. Them with all the vanilla midgets who took over the midcard.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ad Free Shows.com sign guy, i wonder what vince has to say about him


----------



## SAMCRO

Who the fuck is the heel here? this is so fucking weird.


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Enough Roman. Seth has a silly suit to try and put on, on Monday


I'm thinking pink with sparkly stars.


----------



## ty1990

So KO and Set aren’t friends anymore? In terms of story telling wouldn’t KO try and come and save him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> There are literally louder crowds on a weekly basis on Dynamite, this crowd is fucking awful.


one is being ran in a pro football stadium and the other is being ran at a practice facility for the jags / minor league hockey arena. 

Obviously the one with less people is going to sound louder, lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lorromire said:


> Nah, just solidify's Seth as a face. Roman was already the heel.


That's why I said kinda. Reigns was already a heel, but now he's even more of a heel. Great story-telling.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

WWEfan4eva said:


> My Stream went down
> 
> How did Roman got the Win?


he lost via DQ


----------



## Lorromire

Serpico Jones said:


> He was never really a heel, imo. Now he is one officially.


Yes he was, what? He's been a heel for over a year.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rollins gonna turn babyface?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lame unless Seth gets his rematch at mania but that probably won't happen with Lesnar around.


SAMCRO said:


> Reigns is pretty much still in his Shield gear minus the vest. Reigns really should have gotten a new look to separate himself from The Shield more.


It's not a bad look. I actually think he looks really cool and the colored glove is a nice touch. It just is more about his lack of evolution until the last year or two yeah.


----------



## Y2Joe

Rollins to win the Rumble then?


----------



## RaymerWins

That will move the needle 😬


----------



## Ockap

postmoderno said:


> What a disappointing end to such a fantastic match. Man.


It was athletic, competitive, even fucking stiff and hard hitting! Just look at the mouse on romans cheek. What a letdown.


----------



## Dolorian

Reigns is quite comfortably among the GOAT heels of the industry. This run has been absolutely fantastic and the matches have always delivered.


----------



## Soul Rex

Now I mark for Seth Rollins... The tribal chief elevating everybody nowadays.


----------



## Lorromire

Showstopper said:


> That's why I said kinda. Reigns was already a heel, but now he's even more of a heel. Great story-telling.


It definitely has that effect, yeah. Just sad that the match was ruined for it. It was the first Reigns match that I've actually enjoyed since his shield days.


----------



## RaymerWins

ty1990 said:


> So KO and Set aren’t friends anymore? In terms of story telling wouldn’t KO try and come and save him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KO wouldnt make it down that long ramp in time


----------



## Teemu™

La Parka said:


> one is being ran in a pro football stadium and the other is being ran at a practice facility for the jags / minor league hockey arena.
> 
> Obviously the one with less people is going to sound louder, lmao.


Exactly. AEW fans need to get a grip.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I mean it _was_ damn good until the BS ending ending. And it is a classic heel champion move to get himself DQ'd. Not a fan of the ending. But I don't entirely hate it either. Sets up a no DQ rematch that should be a good brawl.


----------



## Trophies

Wrestlemania sign pointing begins tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I haven't seen storytelling this great since it was called WWF. I feel like a kid again.*


Reigns breaking Seth physically and Seth breaking him mentally was a nice touch.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reigns with the nuclear heat


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

romans reign goes to 517


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Someone really said dynamite crowds are hotter than this lmfao classic


If you think this is a hot crowd, you need to watch more Professional Wrestling, period.

This is weak by any major North American brand crowd standard in 2022, especially considering the massive size of the crowd.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487599065735041028

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487599528916262913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487598765888487427


----------



## ElTerrible

Is Moxley´s AEW contract up soon? The way this match played out I thought Tony Khan would give WWE the GCW/TNA indy treatment and allow Moxley to make an appearance.


----------



## BlissLynch

Maybe not a great ending to a fantastic match. But technically necessary. Seth looked like gold in this match. So it protects both Seth and Roman.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This is the first WWE PPV I’m watching in full for about….five years. No idea what’s going on these days. So my thoughts…

Love the Shield intro from Seth.
I guess Roman is the defacto heel from his facial expressions.
The match was pretty good but Seth is a star.
A DQ finish leads to more…the chairshots mean more? I’m confused.


----------



## postmoderno

Hard to imagine anything else topping that tonight. I can see the point about the ending extending the feud. Strong stuff imo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:


Rollins was in Reigns' head
Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.

It's simple.


----------



## Mainboy

Ronda incoming.


----------



## ty1990

If Rollins wins the Rumble after that beat down he will become so way more over then he is already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Yessir. 2 bangers out the gate


----------



## peowulf

Serpico Jones said:


> He was never really a heel, imo. Now he is one officially.


Have you been watching for the last year and a half? He's the biggest heel in WWE by far, doing the most heelish things to keep his title.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PavelGaborik said:


> If you think this is a hot crowd, you need to watch more Professional Wrestling, period.
> 
> This is weak by any major North American brand crowd standard in 2022.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ROYAL RUMBLE TIMEEEE


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes Rumble Time!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Guess Ronda's not in it, this would've main evented if she was imo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Roman's been a horrible heel, but that was the best I think I've seen him so far in this run. It took 500+ days, but his character finally has some spark to him and not just some poor-man's mob boss character. We'll see where they go with it, but that beatdown segment was the type of Roman we should've seen more of (and also why he needed to lose the title last year at Mania - to get this kind of character change rather than be stale for the last 10 months).

The storytelling aspect is being overrated, but it was very good. 

Now Women's Royal Rumble... meh. Guess it'll be interesting to see if Rousey shows up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Reigns breaking Seth physically and Seth breaking him mentally was a nice touch.


*All the minor details were loud AF too. Roman cocked his fist for the first time since turning heel. He was reverting to a 2014-2015 mindset, especially after the fans chanted "ROMAN SUCKS!"*


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:
> 
> 
> Rollins was in Reigns' head
> Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
> Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.
> 
> It's simple.


People easily understand it. That doesn't make it not lame.


----------



## wwetna1

Sailor Moon … Sasha Banks


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IS IT??? COULD IT BE???? IT IS!!! IT'S BOSS TIME!!!


----------



## Lorromire

Oh god, what is that awful sailor moon cosplay


----------



## Honey Bucket

Paige o’clock


----------



## Adapting

Sasha looking like a snack.


----------



## the_hound

sasha bank ohhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm going to throw up if Ronda returns and wins the Rumble, genuinely puke.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bayley 2 then?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Man, that opening match and everything was excellent. Can't believe how GREAT it was. Both guys delivered on a great level.


----------



## Trophies

Sasha making me feel some type of way with that outfit.


----------



## Soul Rex

Great timing for the Woman Rumbles, now I can take a break and watch my Warriors game.


----------



## ty1990

Man oh man oh man, Sacha looks finneeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sasha is hot as fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wtf is Sasha's gear?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S GO RONDA COME ON GIRL


----------



## Oracle

SAILOR SASHA


----------



## wwetna1

Lorromire said:


> People easily understand it. That doesn't make it not lame.


Roman ain’t in the stars business he’s in the storytelling business which leads to a payoff and their story just got a needed layer that they’ve always lacked which is reigns taking a pound of flesh out his ass


----------



## Lorromire

Can Sasha please go back to her old music, I hate this remix with a passion


----------



## deadcool

Great match but trash ending. No reason to protect Rollins from Reigns. If everyone including Lesnar, Big E has to job to Reigns, why not Rollins?


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:
> 
> 
> Rollins was in Reigns' head
> Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
> Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.
> 
> It's simple.


Why are you telling stories at your second largest PPV of the year? On a stage like this, that's a bullshit finish.

The story should be concluding on a stage like this, that was fucking rubbish.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Women's Rumble! Yes!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Sasha's gear?


Looks more Lacey Evans than Banks


----------



## wwetna1

Melina in the building


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I'm not mad mad at the finish but I didn't expect Seth to be the likely Rumble winner...I thought they'd have a decisive finish and move on to Mania feuds

Sasha vs Melina is crazy 🤪


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO MELINA


----------



## the_hound

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yessssssssss


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

FrankieDs316 said:


> This is what story telling is folks. ThIs turns Seth face and Roman remains a massive heel


I don't see why what happens necessarily means Rollins is now face? The only reason this match happened was because of Reigns testing positive just before Day 1 which meant his match with Lesnar then had to be abandoned.

Rollins will probably now focus on the RAW Elimination Chamber and continue to do heelish things.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Melina! MNM entrance and all!


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Sasha's gear?


Sailor Moon down to the pigtails


----------



## Lorromire

wwetna1 said:


> Roman ain’t in the stars business he’s in the storytelling business which leads to a payoff and their story just got a needed layer that they’ve always lacked which is reigns taking a pound of flesh out his ass


You can have that ending without the lame finish, though. The choking until he gets DQ wasn't really led up to, it just happened.


----------



## Dolorian

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:
> 
> 
> Rollins was in Reigns' head
> Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
> Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.
> 
> It's simple.


Yes and it also keeps the theme of Reigns being unable to beat Rollins as well. The finish was perfectly in line with the story they are telling.


----------



## RaymerWins

Sasha Banks out there cosplaying


----------



## DRose1994

Melina looking way thicker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Damn her thighs tho


----------



## King Gimp

Damn she thiccc


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sasha with that Sailor Moon cosplay! 🥵


----------



## postmoderno

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:
> 
> 
> Rollins was in Reigns' head
> Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
> Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.
> 
> It's simple.


I think it's natural to instinctually want a clean ending to a great match. Sometimes it takes a bit to think through it when you don't get that. My first response was disappointment too, but I also get it now.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I don't see them bringing Ronda out this soon in a show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MELINA!!!


----------



## the_hound

wwe network is going to shit


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol stop the rumble until Melina can get her coat off folks.


----------



## Lorromire

Chonk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

God damn she got THICCCCCCC


----------



## Araragi

Oh I'm all the way here for Sailor Banks


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

Damn Melina look thick af.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sasha looks awesome! Glad she's back.


----------



## Sherlok4

For any AEW marks saying that they can get bigger crowds than the WWE, well your owner owns TIAA Field, why doesn’t he book that stadium? I mean AEW is so hot he should have no problem selling over 40k right?


----------



## The XL 2

Melina could still get it


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think if Melina did her old entrance her fanny would explode like a fucking Dairylea triangle.


----------



## Trophies

The splits!


----------



## Paul12907

fucking impressive she can do that at 42 that thic :O


----------



## the_hound

that entrance *drools


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Jesus Christ Melina. That's an anime outfit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Melina is so beautiful 😍


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit Melina has packed on the lbs. 

Still hot af tho


----------



## deadcool

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait do people not understand why they did the DQ finish? It was simple storytelling:
> 
> 
> Rollins was in Reigns' head
> Reigns didn't care about winning, he wanted Rollins to suffer
> Choked him out and beat the fuck out of him as revenge for everything Rollins has done to him.
> 
> It's simple.


How is it simple storytelling when Rollins got to beat Reigns again (via DQ)? If the objective of the story was that Reigns needs to win over Rollins (death, taxes, Rollins beats Reigns always) then the right finish would be Reigns beats Rollins.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i am gonna head out and enjoy the royal rumble match, enjoy the rumble yall


----------



## Paul12907

Honey Bucket said:


> I think if Melina did her old entrance her fanny would explode like a fucking Dairylea triangle.


This aged badly very quickly


----------



## FrankenTodd

Melina? I must have been sleep those years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Sasha is going to carry this rumble for a while.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Melina getting that entrance got a genuine pop out of me.


----------



## Oracle

Need less gear to do the splits entrance


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Why are you telling stories at your second largest PPV of the year? On a stage like this, that's a bullshit finish.
> 
> The story should be concluding on a stage like this, that was fucking rubbish.


What this is the kinda thing they're usually criticized for not doing. I mean Rumble 99 was used to just further the Austin and McMahon feud and add Rock to it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Melina looking THICCC!


----------



## Lorromire

aaaaaaaaaand goodbye


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Sasha too smiley to say she's drawn number 1. At least pretend to be pissed off


----------



## Lorromire

Sasha needs to do more splits.


----------



## God Movement

Melina doesn't look so good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sasha's sexy taunt lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Aww what


----------



## King Gimp

why tho


----------



## La Parka

the dudes reaction to tamina...

whos that?

to "oh who cares"


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487601337227489285


----------



## wwetna1

Damn that didn’t last long at all. Melina got to make her return bad knee and all though as Taryn was given the nwa title match with Melina’s knee hurt 

Sasha with the split


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

edit


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol talk about going from shock to disappointment going from Melina to Tamina.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I like Sasha's hairdo...it's cute


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that sucked


----------



## Lorromire

RapShepard said:


> What this is the kinda thing they're usually criticized for not doing. I mean Rumble 99 was used to just further the Austin and McMahon feud and add Rock to it.


Exactly. I only see WM as the "Be all end all" when it comes to stories. Other PPVs are to create and further stories, for the most part anyway.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is there a better woman in ring than Sasha right now?


----------



## The XL 2

Why bring Melina back to toss her in 25 seconds? Lmao


----------



## ripcitydisciple

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Stop watching then. You're literally bitching every ppv thread like this while jizzing over AEW. Annoying as hell


Isn't that what you do in every AEW show/PPV thread? The irony is so sweet. Maybe don't throw stones if you live in glass houses.

This is Royal Rumble, so that is the only reference to AEW you will get from me on this side of the forum. Not interested in derailing. Hope the PLV is time well spent and is enjoyable for you this evening.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> What this is the kinda thing they're usually criticized for not doing. I mean Rumble 99 was used to just further the Austin and McMahon feud and add Rock to it.


They're often criticized for chicken shit finishes like this at PPV's these days though.

Seth didn't need to be protected there, everyone and their dog knew Seth wasn't winning the title.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> the dudes reaction to tamina...
> 
> whos that?
> 
> to "oh who cares"


It's Tamina she's so underwhelming lol. She doesn't even got the "you've been here a while, so you're cool" love


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is there a better woman in ring than Sasha right now?


Santina Marella.


----------



## La Parka

the GOAT


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MY GIRL


----------



## God Movement

OMFG KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The fucking GOAT!


----------



## Lorromire

God dammit. 3 and 4 are awful entrants, what a start.


----------



## Sad Panda

First WWE programming I’ve watched in about a year and a half.


Good stuff so far.


----------



## Teemu™

Kelly's easily one of the top 3 hottest WWE women ever.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kelly Kelly eh? Awesome Kong next lol.


----------



## the_hound

oh my gawd kelly kelly


----------



## SAMCRO

God Sasha and Tamina clearly talking to each other and going over spots....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KELLY KELLY!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

ripcitydisciple said:


> Isn't that what you do in every AEW show/PPV thread? The irony is so sweet. Maybe don't throw stones if you live in glass houses.
> 
> This is Royal Rumble, so that is the only reference to AEW you will get from me on this side of the forum. Not interested in detailing. Hope the PLV is time well spent and is enjoyable for you this evening.


The best part is this is the first WWE PPV thread I've participated in, in likely over a year. 

Dude is clearly drunk and/or unstable.


----------



## drougfree

Double K looks better than her prime


----------



## Trophies

What the fuck Kelly Kelly's face.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Kelly Kelly….with a completely new face.


----------



## God Movement

That offense. Kelly is a beast


----------



## Lorromire

WHAT WAS THAT, HAHAHA


----------



## FrankieDs316

holy botox batman


----------



## the_hound

botch......


----------



## deadcool

Kelly Kelly looks like a botched plastic surgery job.


----------



## ty1990

Kelly Kelly is awful man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Kelly Kelly looks a bit like Carmella these days.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is that Kelly Kelly or a Kardashian? 🤔


----------



## PavelGaborik

What the fuck happened to Kelly Kelly's face? She looks like an entirely different human, and not in a good way.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> They're often criticized for chicken shit finishes like this at PPV's these days though.
> 
> Seth didn't need to be protected there, everyone and their dog knew Seth wasn't winning the title.


Eh I'm on the side of hardcore fans overly focus on finish types and not what the purpose. Roman refusing to let go because Seth got to him is fine. Even if they do use a lot of DQs


----------



## King Gimp

jesus christ kelly kelly is awful.


----------



## wwetna1

Kelly still out pops most men lol


----------



## Joejustjoe66

I'm sorry. I can't feign interest. Women's wrestling is shit and I can't be arsed. Will watch the mens tomorrow


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kelly is still hot as ever


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Just need Jerry Lawler screaming PUPPIES now


----------



## Lorromire

deadcool said:


> Kelly Kelly looks like a botched plastic surgery job.


Yeah, not a fan of the plastic.


----------



## RapShepard

That back kick lol


----------



## ManixLiquid

I don't even recognize Kelly Kelly.


----------



## wwetna1

Sasha killing off the divas in her sailor moon gear


----------



## the_hound

omfg what a bump


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So much for the returns lol


----------



## FriedTofu

The XL 2 said:


> Why bring Melina back to toss her in 25 seconds? Lmao


Just needed a body to get to 30 competitors.


----------



## postmoderno

Sad Panda said:


> First WWE programming I’ve watched in about a year and a half.
> 
> 
> Good stuff so far.


Don't be deceived, it's not normally a fraction of this good.


----------



## SAMCRO

They bring back the same old women every Rumble. Can we get some different women from the past?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Kelly Kelly Fan has probably woken herself up from her ditch.

Oh wait maybe not.


----------



## Lorromire

IT'S PUKE GIRL


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Seeing them visibly giving each other instructions tells me all I need to know...my hopes were too high


----------



## God Movement

Good show by Kelly. These eliminations are happening a bit too quickly.


----------



## Paul12907

Kelly not great but fairplay that was quite a bump


----------



## Dolorian

Well that was a dumb move to do in the Rumble, Kelly.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

RapShepard said:


> Eh I'm on the side of hardcore fans overly focus on finish types and not what the purpose. Roman refusing to let go because Seth got to him is fine. Even if they do use a lot of DQs


Yeah I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Sherlok4

Ronda Rousey will definitely be #30 and will win it


----------



## Dolorian

Expecting Nattie to come out next.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I think they've done a pretty good job of building Aliyah up enough so far to the point where she's not a total jobber


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Eh I'm on the side of hardcore fans overly focus on finish types and not what the purpose. Roman refusing to let go because Seth got to him is fine. Even if they do use a lot of DQs


It would've been fine to me on a lesser scale, absolutely can't stand bullshit finishes on a scale like this, I never could.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> They bring back the same old women every Rumble. Can we get some different women from the past?


I don't think they really got any real choice for returns. Maybe a Jacqueline or somebody. But decades of treating the division shitty leaves em with little worthwhile returns.


----------



## Boldgerg

Anyone got a stream that's not dog shit quality?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lorromire said:


> IT'S PUKE GIRL


She's gonna..she's gonna puke!


----------



## Mainboy

Here comes your Iron Woman.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I hope Ronda is in this purely for the fact it would make my niece so fucking happy.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> It would've been fine to me on a lesser scale, absolutely can't stand bullshit finishes on a scale like this, I never could.


Exactly, on big stages like The Rumble those finishes shouldn't happen.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LIV


----------



## Lorromire

So when do the actual decent women start coming in? Poor Sasha, having to carry this.


----------



## La Parka

You know you aint watch much WWE tv lately when you don't know whos coming out despite their music playing.


----------



## Oracle

Tamina has been in there for far too long already


----------



## wwetna1

Out of all the women call ups Aliyah after her bitched debut has done well. Much better than Storm or Shotzi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Sasha must be winning or a runner up, Tamina saved her quick lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

La Parka said:


> You know you aint watch much WWE tv lately when you don't know whos coming out despite their music playing.


I know I’m like who the hell…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile

God Movement said:


> Good show by Kelly. These eliminations are happening a bit too quickly.


3 hour show


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> It would've been fine to me on a lesser scale, absolutely can't stand bullshit finishes on a scale like this, I never could.


Fair Enough, we all got our pet peeves.


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Tamina has been in there for far too long already


I’m assuming she is go get tossed by Dana


----------



## Lorromire

wwetna1 said:


> Out of all the women call ups Aliyah after her bitched debut has done well. Much better than Storm or Shotzi


Shitzi*


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still waiting for ALUNDRA


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> Anyone got a stream that's not dog shit quality?


Just spend $5 and get Peacock, i'd rather do that than deal with streams.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Meh they're botching but who cares? They're hot and that's all that matters


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sasha Banks is literally built like a pencil.


----------



## Lorromire

Not that it needs to be said, but the king/queen gimmicks need to fucking go.


----------



## wwetna1

Do they introduce Mickie with her WWE theme or Hardcore Country?


----------



## the_hound

take it ALL OFF


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Meh they're botching but who cares? They're hot and that's all that matters


Debateable


----------



## PavelGaborik

Zelina


----------



## La Parka

not the BOSS


----------



## Lorromire

wwetna1 said:


> Do they introduce Mickie with her WWE theme or Hardcore Country?


Probs WWE theme.


----------



## Honey Bucket

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Meh they're botching but who cares? They're hot and that's all that matters


No they need to act surely. They need to act and cut a promo.


----------



## wwetna1

Zelina got Sasha wow


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lorromire

Rip Sailor Moon :[


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What the hell?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Teemu™

Awwwww come on now. Maan.


----------



## the_hound

holy shit


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lorromire said:


> Debateable


No longer debatable since Zelina entered.


----------



## Mainboy

Sasha out. Holy shit.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WHAT????????????


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol seriously?? biggest star in the match gets eliminated by fucking Zelina?


----------



## Lorromire

PavelGaborik said:


> No longer debatable since Zelina entered.


Debateable


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

why are people so retarded in the rumble?


----------



## Mainboy

So Bianca or Ronda or Charlotte or Bayley or Bliss.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh.

Well Legit ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## postmoderno

sasha gone? wow.


----------



## Trophies

Zelina eliminates Sasha...what a joke.


----------



## Oracle

WOW wtf


----------



## Honey Bucket

Lita is winning this Rumble.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S GO BIANCA


----------



## wwetna1

Let Bianca clear the ring


----------



## Sherlok4

“Anything can happen in the WWF”

I didn’t expect that


----------



## FriedTofu

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sasha must be winning or a runner up, Tamina saved her quick lol


OOPS


----------



## Ham and Egger

Zelina eliminated Sasha???? 🤬


----------



## ty1990

Man I can’t stand Belair, she’s awful and cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bayley should have put Sasha out


----------



## Dolorian

Eliminating Sasha this early?


----------



## Lorromire

I'm not a fan of Bianca, but how do you NOT do the Sasha/Bianca face to face? You dump Sasha out early, smh


----------



## La Parka

Tamina got rocked, damn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Really? They eliminate Sasha right before Bianca's out there? lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gonna be so boring and predictable if Bianca wins again. Praying Ronda's in this.


----------



## ElTerrible

Maybe it´s just me, but it seems this crowd doesn´t recognize a single entrance music. Not that I blame them. They all sound the same to me, too.


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Meh they're botching but who cares? They're hot and that's all that matters


Exactly. That's what women's wrestling has really always been about. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BlissLynch

Damn didn’t see Sasha getting knocked out this early. I actually picked her in FC final 4. Unpredictable I guess.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

there goes my interest in this womens rumble. ffs zelina what a joke


----------



## Whoanma

Utter shite. Then. Now. Forever.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Belair is money


----------



## FriedTofu

Is it just me or does Zelina look more like Melina than Melina?


----------



## Lorromire

Get Liv out of there already. And Tamina.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fucking 3 times now one of these idiots in the ring stopped someone trying to eliminate someone else what kind of smooth brain logic is that


----------



## Trophies

Tamina lasting longer than Sasha.


----------



## Lorromire

Dana Brooke


----------



## La Parka

someone in this thread could've gotten a louder reaction than dana brooke just got there.


----------



## Oracle

Tamina going to last longer than Sasha fucking lol


----------



## Dolorian

Trophies said:


> Tamina lasting longer than Sasha.


Incomprehensible.


----------



## drougfree

Is Danas music!!!! and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> someone in this thread could've gotten a louder reaction than dana brooke just got there.


La Parka (You, not actual La Parka) to be entrant number 23?


----------



## the_hound

for the first time ine god knows how long, my network stream is going to shit, first logging me out now the stream can't make up its mind if its a shit quality or good quality


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lorromire said:


> Debateable


ghay

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Mystic_King

Sailor Moon eliminated by Madara Uchiha lol


----------



## drougfree

im really surprised Dana still employed


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

God damn Dana is fine af


----------



## FrankenTodd

I don’t know whose face has changed the most….Dana,Kelly, or Charlotte 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Dana's gonna be in WWE forever aint she? never seen a woman so terrible and worthless remain employed so long....


----------



## God Movement

Dana looks good now.


----------



## Lorromire

PavelGaborik said:


> ghay


Debateable


----------



## La Parka

i hope the kat returns


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mrs Taker


----------



## Sad Panda

Dana Brooke.. doesn’t look like.. Dana Brooke. What the fuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

McTaker


----------



## Teemu™

MRS. UNDERTAKER!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It's Undertaker's wife


----------



## DRose1994

Dana looks unrecognizable.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Tamina and Dana Brooke. It's like Main Event in an stadium.


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> i hope the kat returns


Chyna getup and all


----------



## drougfree

Mrs taker!!!


----------



## ty1990

Undertaker is a lucky man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487604150116536320


----------



## DRose1994

Michelle McCools music hit and I thought Steph was coming out for some reason.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I always hated Michelle McCool


----------



## SAMCRO

I'll say it again can we get some new women from the past at the Rumble? every year its Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool, Lita, jesus they're not surprise anymore.


----------



## RapShepard

Just catching Tamina has on a Nyla like attire on


----------



## Oracle

Its the same people every fucking year.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

hope Ronda does show up and win now.


----------



## La Parka

Lorromire said:


> Chyna getup and all


absolutely

theme song too


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Wonder why they kept Sasha and Bianca away from each other?

MICHELLLLEEEE!!!!


----------



## God Movement

Taker probably pulled some strings backstage so Michelle gets strong booking.


----------



## Teemu™

I bet Taker is backstage, and the pro move is to always bring your gear. Surprise #30 in the men's Rumble maybe?


----------



## wwetna1

Always loved seeing mccool work. Wish Layla was in it to see Laycool and the Bellas


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dana just got merked lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Anyone notice how McCool is always made to look strong in these


----------



## DRose1994

Thanks for coming Dana. Holy shit Michelle kicked the shit out of her


----------



## Araragi

Why eliminate Sasha with no other stars in the ring?


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I'll say it again can we get some new women from the past? every year its Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool, Lita, jesus.


The same Michelle spot every year too lol


----------



## Oracle

Motherfuckers making Tamina look like China


----------



## wwetna1

Sonya at 11 is crazy … but she has her jacket on


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here she comes


----------



## Lorromire

I completely forgot that Sonya actually wrestled.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Anyone notice how McCool is always made to look strong in these


Can't disrespect a divas era legend


----------



## drougfree

i want some good ol divas like Holly Molly Victoria or Ivory


----------



## the_hound

this will be shades of jake roberts and savage in just a second


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Sonya looking sexy as fuck


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Anyone notice how McCool is always made to look strong in these


Getting that Taker rub


----------



## Honey Bucket

This match is only good because of the suprise entrants.

Some of the present talents are doing a good job but as a casual WWE viewer…only Bianca has really taken my notice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bring back Layla.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sonya looking mighty tasty.


----------



## Sherlok4

Sonya is hot as fuck in her professional attire


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fuck this company for eliminating stripper Sailor Moon.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487602888406978562*


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Anyone notice how McCool is always made to look strong in these


Took note of it a while ago, looks like no changes this year.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Mccool is unironically better in the ring than Charlotte.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Jacket on jacket off". I was expecting him to say jack off next.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I had Dinner

I know Sasha was 1st, who came after Sasha?


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fuck this company for eliminating stripper Sailor Moon.*


A disaster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Natayla's titties are tittying


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God here comes the most boring wrestler of all time


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

WWEfan4eva said:


> I had Dinner
> 
> I know Sasha was 1st, who came after Sasha?


Melina.


----------



## Ockap

Johnny ace booked this rumble for sure . Zero doubts.l


----------



## Honey Bucket

Number thirty

SUNNY

Dollars literally pouring in


----------



## drougfree

Ugh Tamina and Natalya they should have been fired a long long time ago but nepotism wins


----------



## ty1990

This has been a horrific rumble so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> "Jacket on jacket off". I was expecting him to say jack off next.


I tried but for once I lasted longer than Sasha.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

God Movement said:


> Taker probably pulled some strings backstage so Michelle gets strong booking.


That opinion is literally why she retired early...she's one of the better workers of the last 15 years tho


----------



## Lorromire

WWEfan4eva said:


> I had Dinner
> 
> I know Sasha was 1st, who came after Sasha?


Melina 2, Tamina 3, uhh.... someone.. 4.... I forget


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Is it that hard to just give a man what he wants and bring out Sable?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487605862696996875


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Should have had Bret Hart come out to Natalya's theme.


----------



## Trophies

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Natayla's titties are tittying


Floatation devices.


----------



## Lorromire

THE LEGEND TAMINA HAS BEEN ELIMINATED


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Cannot wait for Rhea to enter


----------



## SAMCRO

Can we not get some women like Victoria, Ivory, Jazz, Nidia, Sable, i dunno i'll take anyone rather than Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool, Lita and the same old fucking women legends every year in the womens Rumble.


----------



## troyag93

This just shows how bad the woman division is. What a shit show. Nobody in the ring as a chance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TJ Kidd is a motor-boating son of a gun.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can we put Natayla on the shelf already?


----------



## La Parka

....

cameron..


----------



## cainkopeland

Awful rumble so far. Dont like anyone losing their job but how is tamina still employed when others are gone


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## Honey Bucket

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is it that hard to just give a man what he wants and bring out Sable?


How about just look up her Playboy stuff and get it over with?


----------



## PavelGaborik

ew


----------



## Lorromire

As shit as Cameron is, she does look good in a miniskirt.


----------



## the_hound

OH MY GAWD THAT ARSE


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> I'll say it again can we get some new women from the past at the Rumble? every year its Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool, Lita, jesus they're not surprise anymore.


What women? Stacy ain’t doing it.

Terri has spoken out against the company. Jazz is retired and got fired twice for behavior and her husband still screams fuck Vince. Eve has been pregnant in the past and Kaitlyn missed one for a mental health episode. And they don’t touch Taryn with a 10 foot pole lol

I mean Melina, Kelly, Lita, , Trish, Nikki, Brie, Torrie, Beth, Michelle, Molly all were over and are fit. And on good Terms. I want Eve and Kaitlyn, as well as Layla and maybe Brooke Adams for an extreme expose call back but the list is short


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Cameron


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lmao Naomi definitely the next in...classic shoot fight tbh


----------



## Oracle

There Is not a single planet Tamina should have been booked to long as strong as she did in that rumble. 

terrible


----------



## King Gimp

Never thought I'd hear this f'ing thing again.


----------



## SAMCRO

Never liked Cameron but kudos for finally getting a new woman from the past in this.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Really thought it was Ernst the cat miller


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL Cameron…christ.


----------



## God Movement

this has been a slobberknocker


----------



## postmoderno

Could we just do away with the women's rumble and just have a women's legends night during the show every year? that's all it really is.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we put Natayla on the shelf already?


At least 5 years overdue.


----------



## wwetna1

Sonya just said I’m go fuck Cameron up for Naomi lol


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


What's her number bro


----------



## Ockap

Yeah john laurenitis definitely booked this rumble. Diva era is back.


----------



## The XL 2

Cameron is still fine as fuck. Damn


----------



## Dolorian

There is not a single person in the ring right now that I am invested in and would like to see win.


----------



## La Parka

Sonya was so offended by Cameron getting in, she broke character and beat the shit out of her


----------



## Sherlok4

Yes this match sucks but it’s all about watching hot ladies move around, nothing more

Cameron looking good


----------



## Mystic_King

I thought for a second Brodus Clay or Ernst Miller would come out lol


----------



## wwetna1

PavelGaborik said:


> At least 5 years overdue.


Her and Tamina both must have life deals lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUDE SONIA IS FINE AS FUCK


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Well at least Cameron contributed to the story


----------



## wwetna1

Mystic_King said:


> I thought for a second Brodus Clay or Ernst Miller would come out lol


Should have been Xavier woods


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Cameron is hottt


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ronda hurry up and waste them all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

God Dameron Cameron


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here we go


----------



## PavelGaborik

You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


----------



## the_hound

savage roberts HERE WE GLO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

No Funkadactyls reunion? Lame


----------



## Whoanma

Dolorian said:


> There is not a single person in the ring right now that I am invested in and would like to see win.


----------



## wwetna1

Naomi is so over now they need to use her as the Feb title match


----------



## troyag93

This is what rumble needs more of. Storylines


----------



## The XL 2

Of course, all the Ruthless Aggression and early PG era girls get tossed out in 30 seconds but Michelle McCool is still in. Lmao. No politics here.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Sonya is a freaking star and should get a shot.


----------



## Awareness

Sonya's outfit has made her idiotically hotter to me.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Shit like this is a prime example of why woman's wrestling is a complete joke


----------



## Mainboy

Sonya is stunning.


----------



## Lorromire

PavelGaborik said:


> You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


You got some weird kinks man, I'm intrigued and disgusted at the same time


----------



## Honey Bucket

PavelGaborik said:


> You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


I’d rather see Dot Cotton enter this and throw them out.


----------



## Trophies

Sonya about to restart the match.


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


At least they haven't darkened 3/4 of the area like AEW does.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PavelGaborik said:


> You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


Keep making my point lmfao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Raquel and Dakota in this?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Come on bring out Paige and Ronda


----------



## wwetna1

Zelina look so happy but I see Mella screwing her


----------



## troyag93

Love Corey graves commentary when it comes to her lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Keep making my point lmfao


Which was?


----------



## Dolorian

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Raquel and Dakota in this?


They probably are, Io as well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Corey Graves is such a simp


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we put Natayla on the shelf already?


Nope lol, somebody has to get the green girls work while posing no threat of over shadowing them lol


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Come on bring out Paige and Ronda


27 and 30 imo


----------



## cainkopeland

I cant believe they rehearse this rumble and it still sucks, with sloppiness everywhere,


----------



## God Movement

Graves left his wife for Carmella didn't he? Damn. On one hand, it's foul, on the other hand.... I get it.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

At least women like Liv and Zelina have at least a chance of winning. Much more than all the Dolph Zigglers in the mens rumble.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> At least they haven't darkened 3/4 of the area like AEW does.


During?


----------



## La Parka

bring out nia for the lawls


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> What women? Stacy ain’t doing it.
> 
> Terri has spoken out against the company. Jazz is retired and got fired twice for behavior and her husband still screams fuck Vince. Eve has been pregnant in the past and Kaitlyn missed one for a mental health episode. And they don’t touch Taryn with a 10 foot pole lol
> 
> I mean Melina, Kelly, Lita, , Trish, Nikki, Brie, Torrie, Beth, Michelle, Molly all were over and are fit. And on good Terms. I want Eve and Kaitlyn, as well as Layla and maybe Brooke Adams for an extreme expose call back but the list is short


I mean fuck get Nidia, Christy Hemme, Sable, Victoria, Ivory, theres women they could get other than the same old ones, don't have to be big names just familiar faces. Its just old seeing Michelle McCool every fucking year, Kelly Kelly every fucking year.


----------



## Lorromire

Carmella's face is ge


XDarkholmeX said:


> At least women like Liv and Zelina have at least a chance of winning. Much more than all the Dolph Zigglers in the mens rumble.


Okay but how big are Dolph's chances in the women's rumble?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

MrMeeseeks said:


> Shit like this is a prime example of why woman's wrestling is a complete joke


Don't worry. We'll get back to your sweaty men in a bit.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Again the women are looking very pretty, but jesus….some of them need to fucking learn how to work.

I guess they look pretty though.

Very pretty.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RHEA!!!


----------



## the_hound

i see the usual crew have shown up to shit all over things........shocker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Dominate me Rhea


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I mean fuck get Nidia, Christy Hemme, Sable, Victoria, Ivory, theres women they could get other than the same old ones, don't have to be big names just familiar faces.


Victoria was In last year


----------



## Dolorian

Finally, NOW the real Rumble starts.


----------



## Lorromire

Ripley will get eliminated by Nikki Cross, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Rhea has really beefed up jesus


----------



## USCena

Rhea's non-pyro pyro.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Corey Graves and Carmella need to be paired as a full blown heel couple now.

My girl Rhea Ripley looks like she is all business ! Not sure about the face paint tho


----------



## Lorromire

RapShepard said:


> Victoria was In last year


AND WE NEED MORE OF HER! DON'T DENY ME THIS, RAP, I'VE BEEN GOOD THIS YEAR


----------



## MrMeeseeks

XDarkholmeX said:


> Don't worry. We'll get back to your sweaty men in a bit.


At least there talent there /shrug


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rhea Ripley should wipe all these bitches out. She is awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> I mean fuck get Nidia, Christy Hemme, Sable, Victoria, Ivory, theres women they could get other than the same old ones, don't have to be big names just familiar faces.


I don’t think christy can take a bump anymore. I forgot about Nidia and haven’t seen her in years lol. I would like sable. I would like Victoria too. Never was an ivory fan though.

If we are talking older girls I always liked Candice Michelle and Dawn Marie


----------



## Teemu™

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Corey Graves is such a simp


It's not being a simp when Corey is actually fucking her.


----------



## Mainboy

Gonzalez is next I think.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Carmella is wearing Graves' gimp mask isn't she


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Victoria was In last year


Well jsut once isn't that much i wouldn't mind seeing her again.


----------



## RapShepard

Got to agree with folk these women's rumbles always show the vast gap between the women that are good and ones that aren't


----------



## Dolorian

PavelGaborik said:


> Rhea has really beefed up jesus


Yeah she has really gotten bigger. Beast, love it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HERE COMES THE QUEEN


----------



## deadcool

Charlotte Flair is only there to get eliminated by Rousey? Why else is she in the Rumble when she's already champion?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Charlotte to win and to challenge one her old faces


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lorromire said:


> Carmella's face is ge
> 
> Okay but how big are Dolph's chances in the women's rumble?


If this were any other guy, I'd say his chances would probably skyrocket, but I fear Dolph would be eliminated by Bianca or Dana Brook. Nothing in-between.


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> AND WE NEED MORE OF HER! DON'T DENY ME THIS, RAP, I'VE BEEN GOOD THIS YEAR


I'm all for it, Victoria was fun


----------



## American_Nightmare

People really gonna start getting thrown out now


----------



## Dolorian

Things finally picking up.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Still got Bayley, Asuka, Paige and Ronda to come


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, I'm totally out of the loop.

Since when are Champions in the rumble match?


----------



## King Gimp

At least Charlotte will slightly mitigate this botchfest


----------



## troyag93

Charlotte is fucking ridiculous looking


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Rhea definitely eliminating Charlotte


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Well jsut once isn't that much i wouldn't mind seeing her again.


Agreed!


----------



## drougfree

Hope Charlotte wins to see a internet meltdown


----------



## Lorromire

Jesus, Charlotte doesn't even look like Charlotte anymore. Plastic was a mistake.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ockap

PavelGaborik said:


> Man, I'm totally out of the loop.
> 
> Since when are Champions in the rumble match?


Since 1992 baby, WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> Man, I'm totally out of the loop.
> 
> Since when are Champions in the rumble match?


Since a few years ago when Lesnar entered as champion. I'm not a huge fan of it.


----------



## Lorromire

King Gimp said:


> At least Charlotte will slightly mitigate this botchfest


Debateable


----------



## Trophies

Glad to see that young upstart Charlotte finally getting a chance here.


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Charlotte to win and to challenge one her old faces


Fuck [emoji23]


----------



## God Movement

Sonya... good overall heel presentation here.


----------



## USCena

Man, Sonya fucked Naomi good lol!


----------



## The XL 2

Lol Michelle Mccool still being in. She was an absolutely nobody with the exception of a decent run in Laycool


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

IVORY!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Right To Censor won


----------



## RapShepard

Okay Ivory


----------



## Lorromire

LESGOOOOOO


----------



## Dolorian

Nice stuff by Sonya there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I never liked how eliminated people can eliminate others still active in the match


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RIGHT TO CENSOR


----------



## drougfree

ivory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

IVORY


----------



## God Movement

The XL 2 said:


> Lol Michelle Mccool still being in. She was an absolutely nobody with the exception of a decent run in Laycool


The power of Taker. Anybody thinking otherwise is fooling themselves.


----------



## the_hound

yessssssssssssss RTC IVORY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IVORY!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

@SAMCRO had to mention Ivory … and it RTC gear lol


----------



## Awareness

HOLY SHIT YES


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

charlotte is so fucking bad


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lmaooooooo not the RTC Ivory 🤣🤣🤣 gold


----------



## Paul12907

YES RTC IVORY LETS GO

BRING ON THE GOODFATHER


----------



## Sherlok4

Right To Censor version of Ivory

Yup Johnny Ace booked this


----------



## USCena

RIGHT TO CENSOR!!! hahaha attitude era coming in.


----------



## God Movement

Ivory looks INCREDIBLE for her age. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Honey Bucket

FUCKING IVORY YES

SHE LOOKS EXACTLY THE SAME


----------



## Lorromire

Ivory spitting facts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ivory hasn't aged at all. WOW!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

TALK TO THESE HO's IVORY


----------



## drougfree

push Ivory to the moon


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That commitment to keep talking lol


----------



## Oracle

RIGHT TO CENSOR


----------



## Mystic_King

With now WWE became PG does that mean Right to censor wins after all?


----------



## American_Nightmare

Right To Censor LMFAO


----------



## Ham and Egger

IVORY in her Right to Censor gear!!!!


----------



## La Parka

Ivory would be a face in 2022 with this gimmick.


----------



## FriedTofu

Someone's renacting their schoolgirl and principal fantasy here.


----------



## Lorromire

Still going through with the promo, hahahahaha. I love it


----------



## USCena

The XL 2 said:


> Lol Michelle Mccool still being in. She was an absolutely nobody with the exception of a decent run in Laycool


Definitely the Charlotte of her era.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ivory looks incredible. Fucking hell.


----------



## the_hound

LMAO


----------



## RapShepard

Mystic_King said:


> With now WWE became PG does that mean Right to censor wins after all?


I mean you ain't wrong lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

It's lame how someone not in the match can drag you out.

Ivory really hasn't aged much for it being 20 years.


MrMeeseeks said:


> At least there talent there /shrug


Definitely talent there but also a bunch of jobbers unfortunately


----------



## King Gimp

LOVE IT


----------



## The XL 2

They're treating every old era woman like jobbers except Mccool, a complete nobody


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Surprised she didn't use more choice words


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Ivory looking good


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ivory looks awesome


----------



## Trophies

There's nothing left to censor...WWE did that on their own lol


----------



## Lorromire

Oh my god, I forgot Brie had that ear bleeding song


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Ivory would be a face in 2022 with this gimmick.


Her, Richards, and Joe Gacy a power poly couple


----------



## Whoanma

Botch mode.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BRIE MODEE!!!!!!


----------



## Teemu™

La Parka said:


> Ivory would be a face in 2022 with this gimmick.


She should be a Karen who preaches about wearing masks. And I bet she'd indeed be the babyface to wrestling fans.


----------



## Lorromire

HIDE LIV MORGAN, BRIE IS HERE


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Paul12907

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Honey Bucket

Brie Mode

ehhhhhhhhh where is the noose


----------



## RockOfJericho

I'm enjoying this Rumble.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ugh.....the Bellas


----------



## Dolorian

Botch Mode incoming


----------



## Mainboy

Forget the bellas were in this.


----------



## Awareness

When you realize Right to Censor would be faces today.


----------



## Oracle

How is Michelle MCool still in


----------



## God Movement

Well, we can't have Bryan, but we do have Brie Bella!


----------



## Mystic_King

Really? Brie still use her husband chant even though Bryan no longer in company?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

When did the Bellas change their theme from that "You can look but you can't touch" one?


----------



## Lorromire

Mystic_King said:


> Really? Brie still use her husband chant even though Bryan no longer in company?


It is literally the only thing that Brie has going for her.


----------



## Lorromire

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> When did the Bellas change their theme from that "You can look but you can't touch" one?


Only Brie did


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MICKIE JAMES


----------



## wwetna1

The impact theme and title belt hit damn


----------



## Lorromire

I was wrong, they let her use Hardcore Country. WITH THE BELT!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Damn big pop


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Title and all cool!


deadcool said:


> Charlotte Flair is only there to get eliminated by Rousey? Why else is she in the Rumble when she's already champion?


So she can look strong of course


----------



## Blonde

The XL 2 said:


> They're treating every old era woman like jobbers except Mccool, a complete nobody


I’m assuming some of them got really short notice because this has been a disaster so far.


----------



## the_hound

HARDCORE COUNTRY AND THE KNOCKOUTS CHAMPIONSHIP wow


----------



## Honey Bucket

TEE EN AY BABBAYYY


----------



## FriedTofu

Mickie with the Imapct championship on WWE TV wow.


----------



## drougfree

this is fucking weird


----------



## Trophies

Impact getting that promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MICKIE!!!! THE GARBAGE BAG HAS BEEN REOPENED!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oh shit she used her Impact music. Nice.


----------



## King Gimp

DAMN SEEING THE IMPACT TITLE ON WWE


----------



## ElTerrible

Biggest pop for Mickie James.


----------



## troyag93

She got the impact title with her? Lol lets see how they treat her


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hard-core Country with the the Impact Women's championship!!!!


----------



## Sherlok4

WWE mentioned the existence of Impact

Wow


----------



## Paul12907

ahahaha mccool goes straight for piggie

cool storytelling


----------



## WWEfan4eva

They used Mickie's Impact Theme


----------



## the_hound

ahaha and she flipped her off


----------



## La Parka

ALICA FOX TO WIN IT


----------



## Lorromire

Oh no, Mickie suffering from hearing loss


----------



## The XL 2

Mickie James is still hot as fuck


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck she's out.


----------



## troyag93

Mickie should get a HOF nod.


----------



## wwetna1

Alicia deserved the spot


----------



## Awareness

Piggy James has her revenge.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WWE just did more for Impact than AEW ever did lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

Teemu[emoji769] said:


> I bet Taker is backstage, and the pro move is to always bring your gear. Surprise #30 in the men's Rumble maybe?


I’ve already reserved the right to mark out. But probably won’t be enough time left in the show for the entrance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ALICIA FOXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## FriedTofu

Feels like Michelle's elimination was a botch.


----------



## Paul12907

alicia got tats? who reckons she was drunk when she got them


----------



## ImpactFan

HARDCORE COUNTRY


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alicia Fox looks like a total crackhead.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL we’re only at 21

Alicia Fox

Jesus wept


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alicia should've come down with an open beer.


----------



## Lorromire

Paul12907 said:


> alicia got tats? who reckons she was drunk when she got them


When is she not?


----------



## Paul12907

PavelGaborik said:


> Alicia Fox looks like a total crackhead.


Your not far off


----------



## Lorromire

Showstopper said:


> Alicia should've come down with an open beer.


Stone Cold Alicia Austin?


----------



## Mainboy

Wonder if we will get more people from different companies entering Rumble's in the future.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm legitimately impressed how Impact has managed to survive for so long and now they have a partnership with WWE. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm sure I'm wrong but it seems like half the women in the match don't even work here.


----------



## Blonde

Noo Rhea


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

N.A.S.H - The Quad Tearer


----------



## troyag93

Bye Rhea


----------



## Awareness

If you ask me only goth/punk/alt girls should get tattoos. It never looks good otherwise.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

i love how half these 'legends' are smoother in the ring than any 'stars' today.


----------



## wwetna1

Wasted moment to not do Mighty Molly vs Nikki ASH


----------



## Whoanma

Former Super Hero? Almost Super Villain?


----------



## Blonde

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I'm sure I'm wrong but it seems like half the women in the match don't even work here.


yeah they don’t go here.


----------



## Dolorian

Don't do it.


----------



## wwetna1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> i love how half these 'legends' are smoother in the ring than any 'stars' today.


Most the divas worked with Finlay lol

There’s a difference between can’t go and not allowed to really go


----------



## Dolorian

Thankfully they didn't do that.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seriously why isn’t Rhea beating the shit out of all these women? She’s obviously the star over them all.


----------



## Paul12907

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> N.A.S.H - The Quad Tearer


Tearable joke


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legend


----------



## Teemu™

The Legend.


----------



## Dolorian

Honey Bucket said:


> Seriously why isn’t Rhea beating the shit out of all these women? She’s obviously the star over them all.


Agreed, she should be squashing most of these.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SUMMER


----------



## Whoanma

Legends.


----------



## Gibbs0102

What happened to natayla keeps holding her head


----------



## La Parka

I don't know if Summer should've went after the balding community....


----------



## wwetna1

Summer was so crucial to Sasha and Charlotte early on


----------



## PavelGaborik

The legend herself...Summer Rae!


----------



## Trophies

The next WWE Legend...Summer Rae.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SUMMER!!!


----------



## Lorromire

Summer looking as twiggy as ever


----------



## Ockap

Laurenitis rumble


----------



## postmoderno

jesus, summer rae looks like a goblin with a hot woman's body.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Long term storytelling 7 years in the making


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No Fandango chants?


----------



## God Movement

Summer rae has ruined herself.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Summer Rae is hot. She is in the wrong era though.


----------



## wwetna1

Flair did the BFF kiss and pose 😂😂


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL Summer Rae aka Sandow Anna Jay.


----------



## FriedTofu

Summer Rae didn't get the memo that the screaming meta is out.


----------



## Sad Panda

This is kind of trash…


----------



## Paul12907

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No Fandango chants?


Doo doo doo doo doo doooooooooo dah dah dah dah do do do do dodooooooooooooooo


----------



## The XL 2

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> i love how half these 'legends' are smoother in the ring than any 'stars' today.


Most girls and guys in this era cant work.


----------



## USCena

Charlotte getting that heat. Still scared she will get Rhea out.


----------



## PavelGaborik

La Parka said:


> I don't know if Summer should've went after the balding community....


She's does have quite the expanding forehead.


----------



## Awareness

Summer Rae's face hit Winter, bwahahaha.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck the Bellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

NIKKIIIIIIIIII LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Mainboy

When you think a big name is coming out next but it's Summer Rae.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Charlotte is gold when she gives off that masculine douche energy


----------



## Whoanma

Botch mode sis.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Sweet christ how can this keep getting worse


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki, least she gets to go out how she prefers after being cleared


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Paul12907

Boobie Bella inc


----------



## RaymerWins

Whose booking this trash


----------



## Lorromire

Aaand another trash Bella


----------



## Awareness

"IS JOHN CENA HERE????"


----------



## ImpactFan

Around/At what number are they now?


----------



## Teemu™

How did Cena throw that away, sheesh.


----------



## the_hound

STOP cutting to the crowd, i'm trying to rub one out


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki still throws better strikes than the other females


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ugh....I'm going to start chugging back Vodka if I have to deal with the Bellas and Ronnie on the same night


----------



## La Parka

Awareness said:


> "IS JOHN CENA HERE????"


Peacemaker is. With his boy, Eagly


----------



## drougfree

Nikki with the Karen haircut


----------



## American_Nightmare

ImpactFan said:


> Around/At what number are they now?


24


----------



## Lorromire

ImpactFan said:


> Around/At what number are they now?


Nikki was 24


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Imagine complaining about seeing Nikki's huge tits on your TV


----------



## SAMCRO

Nikki looking thicker than ever. Motherhoods done her body good.


----------



## wwetna1

Natty won’t go away but she keeps holding her head too


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SARAH LOGAN??


----------



## Teemu™

Who's that?


----------



## the_hound

CRAZY MARY DOBS YASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Forgot all bout this woman


----------



## wwetna1

Sarah is a shock and the Raiders could use her badly


----------



## Trophies

Hey Sarah Logan.


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine complaining about seeing Nikki's huge tits on your TV


I prefer smaller, it suits a thinner frame better. All about that aesthetic, bois


----------



## Whoanma

Sad Panda said:


> This is kind of trash…


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL Sarah Logan…….what?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Sarah Logan looking badass


----------



## ImpactFan

5 to go, no alexa/bailey/asuka/ronda yet.... rip


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Gay Meat


----------



## La Parka

There's more tag teams in this rumble than on the entire roster


----------



## Dolorian

Wow, had completely forgotten about Logan, what a random entrant.


----------



## Oracle

who the fuck is Sarah Logan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sarah Logan the GOAT is back!


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine complaining about seeing Nikki's huge tits on your TV


If I wanted to see huge plastic tits I'd be on pornhub.


----------



## Lorromire

Sarah Logan could have been used way better. Let her and The Viking Bois loose and see what they can do I say.


----------



## wwetna1

Like the story of the Bellas still saying fuck the squad


----------



## Mainboy

The bellas with the strong booking.

Get to fuck.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Sarah Logan was a surprise


----------



## Blonde

Lita, Liv, Bianca and Bellas are like the only people getting reactions.


----------



## Dolorian

How pointless


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> Ugh....I'm going to start chugging back Vodka if I have to deal with the Bellas and Ronnie on the same night


I’m way ahead of ‘ya. Never too soon to start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Nikki is fine as fuck good god man


----------



## wwetna1

Lita in the building


----------



## Lorromire

Hey, an actual legend


----------



## Honey Bucket

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine complaining about seeing Nikki's huge tits on your TV


Imagine about seeing numerous tits back in the day when Google wasn’t a thing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Andddddd there's your biggest pop


----------



## Mainboy

the_hound said:


> PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


You just got my hopes up there.

Well played.


----------



## King Gimp

LITAAAAAAAA


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lita got that major pop...Ronda might be true unfortunately


----------



## God Movement

Lita is a real star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LITA!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Love Lita.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Lot of "grand opening, grand closing" in this match.

Surprised Liv was eliminated. Seemed to be the favorite, from what I've read.


----------



## Awareness

If we don't get an awkward reunion between Edge/Lita/Beth then this was all for nothing.


----------



## Mainboy

So who's left here.

Paige?
Asuka?
Ronda?
?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Were Brie tits always that small? Seriously, I don't remember her being that flat.


----------



## Sherlok4

Lita the legend

She hasn’t really aged…incredible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Making an impact. Well played Corey.


----------



## wwetna1

Lita finally got her W back on mickie and an impact pun too


----------



## itsbeenawhile

wwetna1 said:


> Sarah is a shock and the Raiders could use her badly


Definitely


----------



## FriedTofu

I guess Lita was the only acceptable choice to eliminate Mickie without too much drama after.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Lita still looks incredible.


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Andddddd there's your biggest pop


Way bigger that any pop you get on Dynamite.


----------



## Lorromire

Mickie nooooooooo


----------



## Trophies

Respectable elimination for Mickie at least.


----------



## wwetna1

Who is lucky 27


----------



## Oracle

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Were Brie tits always that small? Seriously, I don't remember her being that flat.


Its amazing what pregnancy does huh looks as flat as a pancake now


----------



## PavelGaborik

I love Lita but she's moving like she's 70 years old.


----------



## postmoderno

Are the cameramen also getting drunk to cope with this shit?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MIGHT MOLLY


----------



## La Parka

GET HER NIKKI


----------



## the_hound

who says wwe doesn't do long term story telling


----------



## ElTerrible

Would be interesting what kind of no compete some of these women have signed, so they can´t just show up on Dynamite on Wednesday.


----------



## troyag93

Now this is a nice surprise


----------



## God Movement

Another woman who looks great for her age


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

When you order Justice League from Wish


----------



## wwetna1

Great way to put heat on Nikki


----------



## Lorromire

Mighty Molly gonna win!


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Lita and Molly both looking younger than Charlotte


----------



## the_hound

nikki attacking molly


----------



## ImpactFan

Fuck me... 

At least one of those 3 is NOT returning: 

Bailey
Alexa
Asuka


----------



## Lorromire

nvm


----------



## drougfree

mighty molly sucks , heel Molly was much better


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mighty Molly!!!!!


----------



## Paul12907

AHAHAHAHAAH NIKKI THATS AMAZING


----------



## Honey Bucket

Wow no Ronda. Good to see Molly but at Number 30?


----------



## Trophies

Nikki crazy lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

damn, even molly's lookin great


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lmaooooooo Nikki ASH attacking Mighty Molly is my highlight


----------



## Dolorian

Superhero clash


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Nikki beating her ass cause she wants to be the only super hero. That was a great spot.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nikki playing the drums on Mollys back


----------



## The XL 2

I can't lie, Nikky jumping Mighty Molly is great.


----------



## La Parka

Lorromire said:


> Mighty Molly gonna win!


she was real close


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Mickie getting eliminated by Lita. Not so bad.


----------



## Whoanma

Lego DC Super Villains.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Honey Bucket said:


> Wow no Ronda. Good to see Molly but at Number 30?


Huh? It was 27


----------



## deadcool

Rousey looks great.


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Nikki beating her ass cause she wants to be the only super hero. That was a great spot.


Legit laughed at it. Good stuff.


----------



## Oracle

Honey Bucket said:


> Wow no Ronda. Good to see Molly but at Number 30?


You on something bud?


----------



## wwetna1

Rousey in the building dressed to fight


----------



## troyag93

And that's the winner


----------



## the_hound

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS PAIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE


----------



## RaymerWins

Lita & Rousey with biggest pops


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YESSSSSSSSS LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Holy shit


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki looking like fuck me


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Blouses


----------



## Honey Bucket

Honey Bucket said:


> Wow no Ronda. Good to see Molly but at Number 30?


LOL spoke too soon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

RONDA YES!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCKKK RONDDDAAAA


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's your winner.


----------



## Trophies

She's back.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This womens Rumble match has been booked to perfection so far! 


RHONDA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alright I'm hitting the bottle hard.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Damn


----------



## Dolorian

Ronda!!


----------



## Blonde

deadcool said:


> Rousey looks great.


28


----------



## USCena

RONDA IS BACKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Oracle

RONDAAAAAAA


----------



## Lorromire

I'm a simple man. I see a top that's cut perfectly to show cleavage, I simp.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I thought Ronda would be #30


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Save us Rhonda


----------



## goldengod

Did mickie james go over the top rope?


----------



## Dolorian

She is not #30 so who else could be coming up?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487613004959129602


----------



## American_Nightmare

I for sure thought Ronda would come out last.


----------



## Whoanma

Dolorian said:


> She is not #30 so who else could be coming up?


----------



## Blonde

shayna?


----------



## wwetna1

Brie has been owing Nikki that lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Becky vs Ronda LETSSSS GOOOOOO


----------



## Serpico Jones

Ronda’s ass is as good as ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL sorry guys, completely lost the numbers obviously

Obviously the huge amount of talent in the ring.

Man my niece is gonna fucking love this haha. Awesome.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WE FINALLY HAVE A REAL WOMEN'S STAR BACK


----------



## God Movement

Paige please


----------



## Lorromire

Ugh, really


----------



## PavelGaborik

I almost forgot about how awful Ronda's punching combinations look lololol jfc


----------



## La Parka

paige gonna be 30


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


>


Love to see it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


2 on 1 at the end


----------



## wwetna1

Shotzi a waste of a space as is Shayna 😂


----------



## the_hound

number 30 has to be bayley


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Asuka or Paige now


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

So happy Rhonda is back


----------



## FrankieDs316

RONDA IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Paige 30?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ronda is a MILF.


----------



## Lorromire

Can't Shotzi just go back to selling bags of her shit instead of ruining the women's division


----------



## La Parka

Ronda trained by Shane O Mac.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Bayley at 30 I guess?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

OMFG RONDA. YES


----------



## Honey Bucket

Paige at 30 yesssss


----------



## drougfree

no aksana no buys


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Ronda might only be back for Saudi...30 has to be huge though


----------



## Blonde

Hope Shotzi gets the rub rather than Botchlotte


----------



## FrankenTodd

Please no Paige, bring Bailey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Bianca, Flair, Rousey should be final 3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

30 is Asuka ain't it?


----------



## DRose1994

this has probably been my favorites women’s Royal rumble wver


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> Ronda trained by Shane O Mac.


HIS PUNCHES ARE SO FIERCE EVEN THE AIR HURTS YOU


----------



## RainmakerV2

Aw no Paige. Gay.


----------



## postmoderno

LOLOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Aww come the fuck on


----------



## King Gimp

lol rip


----------



## Lorromire

No Asuka or Paige? Yikes


----------



## wwetna1

Shayna got put in a bad spot … she always go be not an Asuka, Paige, or Bailey


----------



## the_hound

PAIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mainboy

No paige lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh damn Ronda and Shayna together!


----------



## La Parka

oh what the hell, lmao.

shayna


----------



## PavelGaborik

fucking Shayna at 30 lol

just end this


----------



## Dolorian

Huh...Shayna and Ronda


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## DRose1994

Dud of a #30 though. People were expecting a big name — Bayley or Asuka or Trish or something


----------



## Teemu™

Hahah, not quite Paige.


----------



## FriedTofu

Dang no Alexa?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No Bayley, Lacey, Alexa, Paige or Raquel? I guess it will happen in the coming weeks


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ah I fhink Shayna is awesome but no Paige is disppointing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No Gail Kim


----------



## MrMeeseeks

No Paige Bailey or Asuka yikes


----------



## Oracle

Why would you not do Ronda at 30 and Shayna at 28


----------



## Good Bunny

Natty was still in the match wtf


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Let's go Ronda, show these women who's boss


----------



## Lorromire

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No Gail Kim


We'll never see her in WWE again. Doubt she'd ever want to come back anyway.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alexa? no. Bayley? no. Asuka? no. Paige? LOL NO.

Shayna....


----------



## Trophies

Natalya eliminated twice lmao


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Man no Asuka, Baylay or Paige. Was hoping for 1 of the 3!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Lita vs. Rhea 

Wrestlemania do it now


----------



## ElTerrible

Anyone notice all women get eliminated from the apron. They don´t trust more these women to do a top rope elimination without hurting themselves.


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> Why would you not do Ronda at 30 and Shayna at 28


----------



## postmoderno

PavelGaborik said:


> Alexa? no. Bayley? no. Asuka? no. Paige? LOL NO.
> 
> Shayna....


WWE just can't resist the urge to troll their viewers AT LEAST once per show lol.


----------



## Awareness

I'm beyond tired of Charlotte.


----------



## Good Bunny

ElTerrible said:


> Anyone notice all women get eliminated from the apron. They don´t trust more these women to do a top rope elimination without hurting themselves.


And also so they don’t botch like Melina


----------



## Hephaesteus

they are protecting ronda alot by not having her elminate anybody that fans might even think about cheering.


----------



## Lorromire

Surely Ronda wins this one. I doubt the other four will.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ronda is awful right now.


----------



## BlissLynch

Bayzler 30 weird booking decision. If Alexa not ready to return. Ronda or Bayley at 30 makes more sense. Won’t change the outcome of Ronda winning I guess.


----------



## USCena

Well fuck I called that with Rhea........


----------



## ImpactFan

Just went on the WWE Roster Page and the ONLY female on RAW/Smackdown who was NOT on the show is Xia Li.....

At least we got Alicia Fox... lol


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"The Baddest Woman On The Planet" struggling with Bianca BelAir in the corner for minutes.


----------



## wwetna1

Charlotte booting bitches left and right … Shayna isn’t final 4 worthy though


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck off Charlotte.


----------



## Good Bunny

Ronda probably wins but if Charlotte wins, she can challenge Becky

is it too soon for them to do another-triple threat?


----------



## Blonde

Get rid of botchlotte man come on


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rousey eliminates Charlotte to win to save Ronda from getting heat, pretty obvious.


----------



## Lorromire

Good Bunny said:


> Ronda probably wins but if Charlotte wins, she can challenge Becky


I hope not. I could go my entire life without seeing that match for the 1000th time.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Charlotte is legit turn off territory…shes good but even I’ve had enough of this shit.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea eliminated...sigh.


----------



## FrankenTodd

30 should have been Sasha instead of her showing up first

You don’t waste 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Honey Bucket said:


> …*shes good*


debateable


----------



## Trophies

Charlotte titty busted?


----------



## Chan Hung

Late to the thread party.

The last five women are big women, no small tiny smurfs here. GLAD Ronda is back!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Final two Charlotte & Ronda.

Ronda wins...


----------



## deadcool

I hate how they are going out of their way to make Charlotte Flair look strong.


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## Lorromire

deadcool said:


> I hate how they are going out of their way to make Charlotte Flair look strong.


Welcome to WWE TV


----------



## Hephaesteus

FrankenTodd said:


> 30 should have been Sasha instead of her showing up first
> 
> You don’t waste 30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They not trying to get ronda heat before shes even settled in.


----------



## USCena

Bets on Charlotte getting nuclear heat with eliminating Ronda?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ronda doesn't know who she is in the ring with. She last saw Charlotte, 5 faces ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda wins, right? LOL

Btw, wasnt there a poster here who said Paige would return?


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ronda doesn't know who she is in the ring with. She last saw Charlotte, 5 faces ago.


Charlotte takes her face turns really seriously.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Just end this fucking disaster already


----------



## Dolorian

Things about to get real, Charlotte about to unleash the fury queen.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RONDA WINS LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## USCena

Oh fucking thank you for not giving Charlotte another win!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

LET'S GOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Lol

come on son. what a shit finish


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh.

Charlotte again.

Even when I was a watcher years ago in 2017 she was around…SHES STILL HERE.

Fuck yes Ronda!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Yessssssssssss Cry marks cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! 

WELCOME BACK RONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorromire

Ehh, not the worst choice I suppose.


----------



## RaymerWins

Oh I can’t wait for Becky to rip Rousey apart on the mic


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

COME ON RONDA


----------



## Blonde

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ronda doesn't know who she is in the ring with. She last saw Charlotte, 5 faces ago.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow that was fast as fuck by Ronda LOL. Good shit pal. RONDA = Ratings


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Lame finish


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck.


----------



## wwetna1

deadcool said:


> I hate how they are going out of their way to make Charlotte Flair look strong.


She should … unlike Sasha she’s not going to take 3 breaks and make 4 returns a year. Unlike Bayleys she’s not hurt and unlike Becky she’s never gotten knocked up on the road. She’s easily their most dedicated and reliable of the 4 … she’s also a bigger attraction than most the men


----------



## the_hound

rousey vs flair is going to be legit fucking fire


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fucking yes Ronda…my niece will fucking love this shit!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Happy Rousey won!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487616493068161028


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda back gives a huge star power boost now to WWE. Good signing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thank god it's over.


----------



## FriedTofu

Shit...they are building up to Charlotte Ronda 1v1 at mania...


----------



## Teemu™

Right person won. Ronda is the biggest female superstar.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Wow.

Didn't expect it to be that quick...


----------



## Boldgerg

Good god WWE is so, so fucking terrible.

First time watching in years and it's still utter garbage.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They might run that 3 way title match back again at mania... 👀👀👀👀


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> I hate how they are going out of their way to make Charlotte Flair look strong.


She's serves a great villain role, but shes sooo annoying at times lol


----------



## Dolorian

Well that very much sets up Ronda vs Charlotte at Mania.


----------



## FrankieDs316

YES YES YES YES YES YES RONDA WINS!!!!


----------



## Ockap

lol there's no arguing she is the female Brock Lesnar now.


----------



## The XL 2

Meh


----------



## Oracle

Correct winner well done. 

the match itself was a total mess though


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Wow..


----------



## RainmakerV2

ROUSEY RULES AGAIN


----------



## Hephaesteus

RaymerWins said:


> Oh I can’t wait for Becky to rip Rousey apart on the mic


Well you gonna have to wait until at least survivor series. The most we might get is a teasey tease


----------



## RaymerWins

Ronda laughing at the automatic paycheque she is getting


----------



## XDarkholmeX

BECKY VS RONDA LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## itsbeenawhile

RaymerWins said:


> Oh I can’t wait for Becky to rip Rousey apart on the mic


Yeah that's going to be a spectacle and miles better than the match itself


----------



## Trophies

Can we get Becky vs Ronda one on one tho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I miss Charlotte's old face. Her new face isn't as pretty as the one before. Maybe the next one will be nicer.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda with a little mommy fat but still looks good


----------



## rich110991

Match was shit and can’t stand Ronda 😅


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

wow fucking awesome. great rumble and entrants. Perfect winner and choice for Becky.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Charlotte Flair always gotta be the center of attention ffs
Rhea should have been in the final 3.

As a champion Charlotte should not have been in that match, that was a waste of a spot.


----------



## RaymerWins

Hephaesteus said:


> Well you gonna have to wait until at least survivor series. The most we might get is a teasey tease


Nah
Rousey vs Becky
Lita vs Charlotte


----------



## Sherlok4

Ronda is a big time superstar


----------



## Bobholly39

Ronda vs Becky

Don't be stupid and mess it up again lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Luke warm reaction with some boos mixed in.

Crowd will turn on Ronda quicker than last time.


----------



## Mainboy

We still have 4 matches to go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. That was awesome. Ronda looks great.


----------



## BlissLynch

Fun rumble. Well paced. Some odd booking decisions. Sasha early elimination. Ronda not 30. But some solid returns. I.E Ivory, Molly Holly. Predictable outcome.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

And this match shows that the IWC is still such a minority, the internet are melting at Ronda winning meanwhile the crowd gives her a huge pop and loves her. 

Never change.


----------



## the_hound

ElTerrible said:


> Anyone notice all women get eliminated from the apron. They don´t trust more these women to do a top rope elimination without hurting themselves.


not really, you know the reason why they do that right? it's because it stops them from doing the over the top rope fails, how many women wrestlers have you seen in the wwe clear the top rope in the rumble?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487616942122938370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487617212299067393


----------



## Oracle

PavelGaborik said:


> Luke warm reaction with some boos mixed in.
> 
> Crowd will turn on Ronda quicker than last time.


Luke warm reaction? do you wear a hearing aid or something? she got the loudest pop for anyone by a mile


----------



## FrankieDs316

Huge pop when Ronda came out and when she won. Smarks were wrong when they said she be booed.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lorromire said:


> I'm a simple man. I see a top
> 
> 
> itsbeenawhile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's going to be a spectacle and miles better than the match itself
> 
> 
> 
> It's automatically good because there's no Charlotte to ruin the match this time.
Click to expand...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm probably in the minority in being glad to see Rousey back. But damn that was kinda boring for a Rumble match.


----------



## Blonde

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Charlotte Flair always gotta be the center of attention ffs
> Rhea should have been in the final 3.
> 
> As a champion Charlotte should not have been in that match, that was a waste of a spot.


She predictably got the Lita rub probably because Becky got it in the 2018 rumble. I thought they were gonna actually give it to Shotzi for a minute.


----------



## troyag93

Alright Lashley vs Lesnar. Can it be better then Reigns and Rollins?


----------



## wwetna1

itsbeenawhile said:


> Yeah that's going to be a spectacle and miles better than the match itself


Yeah the best match is easily Charlotte. The best segments is easily Becky. The best mix of both could be Charlotte but she may have pissed on her chances when she talked about her pay and having issues with her


----------



## Hephaesteus

RaymerWins said:


> Nah
> Rousey vs Becky
> Lita vs Charlotte


Ronda can actually get cheered against charlie, against becky shed get booed mercilessly again.


----------



## Lorromire

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Wow.
> 
> Didn't expect it to be that quick...


Said every girl I've slept with.

I'm like Sonic, fast as fuck boiiiiii


----------



## sara sad

Dolorian said:


> Well that very much sets up Ronda vs Charlotte at Mania.


So disgusted right now.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Not a Rhonda fan but makes sense to go with the star power for WM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Lyynch said:


> She predictably got the Lita rub probably because Becky got it in the 2018 rumble. I thought they were gonna actually give it to Shotzi for a minute.


She got it because Lita dropped her ass on SD, nothing to do with Becky. It’s just a receipt because Charlotte looked bad on sd to promote Lita in the rumble


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And this match shows that the IWC is still such a minority, the internet are melting at Ronda winning meanwhile the crowd gives her a huge pop and loves her.
> 
> Never change.


There was absolutely no huge pop to her winning the rumble.

There was some cheers, and it was nearly dead silent as she was pointing at the Mania sign.

She's going to have the fans flip on her again, and it's likely to be much faster this time around.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Ronda looked like shit in the match, but no one can say she's not going to sell more seats that Rhea Ripley or Bianca Belair or Sasha Banks. She's their only female star. It doesn't matter people, get over it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, that was a fun rumble match. Ronda vs Becky and Charlotte vs Lita will make for epic mania matches.


----------



## Good Bunny

Ronda/Becky is the money

but I can see WWE letting Ronda whoop Charlotte and holding off on Ronda/Becky for longer


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Luke warm reaction with some boos mixed in.
> 
> Crowd will turn on Ronda quicker than last time.


Lol what? Did we just watch the same match? She got a huge pop for winning, Ronda's over.


----------



## wwetna1

They really making Becky and Doudrop follow that match 😂😂


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Lorromire

Oh no, fatty magoo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Note this day in history. Doudrop is on after Roman Reigns at one of the big 4 PPV's


----------



## Dolorian

The match was dissapointing in the first half specially with Sasha's elimination. But it did pick up towards the end and while I wanted Rhea to win, Ronda coming out and winning was good.


----------



## Boldgerg

Who's this blob?


----------



## wwetna1

Good Bunny said:


> Ronda/Becky is the money
> 
> but I can see WWE letting Ronda whoop Charlotte and holding off on Ronda/Becky for longer


There is Mania money, SummerSlam money, MITB Money, and Saudi money.


----------



## Sherlok4

Doudrop should be booked like a female Vader


----------



## troyag93

Mainboy said:


> We still have 4 matches to go.


What!?

Thought it was Lesnar and Lashley and the Rumble. 

Do drop? Oh Fuck me


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wake me up when Lashley vs. Lesnar goes down.


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Note this day in history. Doudrop is on after Roman Reigns at one of the big 4 PPV's


Maybe Roman should sit down in the back, watch this match, and learn how a real star in Doudrop does it.


----------



## The XL 2

Doudrop looks uncomfortable just walking. Must suck to be that fat


----------



## postmoderno

Ugh. two women's matches in a row?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> There was absolutely no huge pop to her winning the rumble.
> 
> There was some cheers, and it was nearly dead silent as she was pointing at the Mania sign.
> 
> She's going to have the fans flip on her again, and it's likely to be much faster this time around.


There absolutely was, go back and watch when she threw Charlotte out


----------



## Ham and Egger

troyag93 said:


> Alright Lashley vs Lesnar. Can it be better then Reigns and Rollins?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Dolorian

Time for the Bex now, let's go!


----------



## Lorromire

Those AR entrances really, really, really make me cringe. They're so awful


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And this match shows that the IWC is still such a minority, the internet are melting at Ronda winning meanwhile the crowd gives her a huge pop and loves her.
> 
> Never change.


For the sake of wrestling, I pray IWC will always remain a minority. It's still gotten way too big imo. And the WWE listens to it way too much.


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Note this day in history. Doudrop is on after Roman Reigns at one of the big 4 PPV's


Reigns learned from the brilliant Young Bucks, sometimes you get your shit in first and dip out


----------



## Paul12907

Doudrop vs Nia, gastric band on a pole match


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I had such high hopes for the Womens Rumble, but god damn that whole match SUUUUUCKED! 95% of it felt like filler, nothing happened for most of the match. The execution of most of the surprises/returns fell a bit flat, so many stories that should have been progressed just weren't. Why was Sasha in the match at all? Liv Morgan is obviously done now, Super Bex's has buried her. There's no stories coming out of this except for the final 2.

No issue with Ronda winning. Though I have exactly zero interest in seeing Ronda vs Charlotte. If we have to do a Ronda vs Horsewoman match is should be vs Becky, just to tie that loose end up. But of course WWE wants to do the Ronda vs Charlotte match that was taken away from them by the fans years back.

And Nikki Bellas shorts were too big!


----------



## DRose1994

This Doudrop stuff is such a joke. She’s not easy on the eyes, she’s not a good worker, and she sounds like a young Australian or British girl or something. Nothing about her is compelling enough that should see her in a match like this.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Becky needs to make quick work of Fatty Boom Boom


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ronda looked like shit in the match, but no one can say she's not going to sell more seats that Rhea Ripley or Bianca Belair or Sasha Banks. She's their only female star. It doesn't matter people, get over it.


WrestleMania's always going to sell out, no matter who's in the womens' title matches. You can't credit Rousey for that.


----------



## sara sad

The way they treated Sasha in this Rumble is inexcusable.


----------



## the_hound

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> ronda is awful right now.





Oracle said:


> Luke warm reaction? do you wear a hearing aid or something? she got the loudest pop for anyone by a mile


don't feed him..........he's been doing it all night


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oracle said:


> Luke warm reaction? do you wear a hearing aid or something? she got the loudest pop for anyone by a mile


Lita got a much bigger crowd reaction and there were literally boos mixed in with cheers when she was leaving the arena. 

Open your ears and stop catering to camera cuts.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wake me up when Lashley vs. Lesnar goes down.


Rain, wake up! You're about to miss the match of the century!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I actually despise Ronda and her booking to skill ratio but I understand they want her vs Becky...hopefully it's one on one so that well can be dry

Charlotte gonna be in a multiwoman match at Mania so they don't steal the shine


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Note this day in history. Doudrop is on after Roman Reigns at one of the big 4 PPV's


They both represent the head of the table in different ways (sorry I had to lol)


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s go Becky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Ronda looked gassed out during her whole appearance


----------



## The XL 2

Discount McGregor, shades and everything.


----------



## Boldgerg

Lorromire said:


> Those AR entrances really, really, really make me cringe. They're so awful


Horrendous, embarrassingly over produced garbage.


----------



## Soul Rex

Womans rumble should be 15 woman, nobody has time for that shit.


----------



## Lorromire

DRose1994 said:


> This Doudrop stuff is such a joke. She’s not easy on the eyes, she’s not a good worker, and she sounds like a young Australian or British girl or something. Nothing about her is compelling enough that should see her in a match like this.


Oi, don't attack me accent


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> There absolutely was, go back and watch when she threw Charlotte out


I hear a mediocre reaction with a timely camera cut, the crowd was also near dead as she was pointing at the Mania sign with fireworks in the backround.

Anyone who eliminated Charlotte was going to get cheered, don't play dumb.

She's been gone for what, 2 years?

The crowd is going to turn on her, again.


----------



## wwetna1

The fact most the women are more over than the men and they have access to many divas who can work limited dates since they don’t really tour much, makes me think they miss out on an opportunity for a womens brand. It would easily be more successful than NXT, UK, 205 or anything else


----------



## Sherlok4

I hope WWE completely stops listening to the IWC

Let AEW cater to those fucking marks and their little shitshow


----------



## Good Bunny

Damn Doudrop got booed. Poor girl, we know how this will go.


----------



## RICKY90

Doudrop V Ronda.Rousey with Doudrop going over makes.sense


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rab C Nesbitt vs. Roy Keane


----------



## Lorromire

sara sad said:


> The way they treated Sasha in this Rumble is inexcusable.


Is this why you're so Sara Sad all the time


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Sorry Bianca but Becky vs Ronda is the bigger match by 100×


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please keep this short. Like real short.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm sure most are hoping for a Lynch and Rousey angle after this match.


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> This Doudrop stuff is such a joke. She’s not easy on the eyes, she’s not a good worker, and she sounds like a young Australian or British girl or something. Nothing about her is compelling enough that should see her in a match like this.


She can work look up Piper on Peacock with the uk show. She just put on more weight since coming overseas but she’s not a Nia by any means


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I thought the women's Rumble was a blast to watch. Only issues were some poor timing and Tamina lasted waaaaaay too long. Otherwise, the big stars were spaced out well, the Molly Holly and Ivory cameos were PERFECT, and a truly big star won.


----------



## DRose1994

Good Bunny said:


> Damn Doudrop got booed. Poor girl, we know how this will go.


Aren’t they both heels though?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This reminds me of Shawn vs. Vader.


----------



## DUD

Think both matches have delivered so far.

Hopefully they held off on Charlotte and Ronda going at it because they want that for Mania and we still get Becky Bianca given its the only story they've attempted to tell for a significant period of time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> Discount McGregor, shades and everything.


I liked her before she began making it blatantly obvious she's not even trying to hide it.

Issue is she doesn't have 1/50th the charisma.


----------



## Mainboy

Who got the most eliminations in the women’s rumble?


----------



## Paul12907

Big Mommy D female Viscera


----------



## sara sad

If this is a sign for how Ronda is gonna be booked in this run then no thanks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> This reminds me of Shawn vs. Vader.


Because one is fat and one is skinny?


----------



## Honey Bucket

I hardly know who this Doudrop lass is…but, holy shit.

That name.

If she was called anything else and lost a few pounds, fans would be ALL OVER HER.

Fucking hell.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

wwetna1 said:


> The fact most the women are more over than the men and they have access to many divas who can work limited dates since they don’t really tour much, makes me think they miss out on an opportunity for a womens brand. It would easily be more successful than NXT, UK, 205 or anything else


This.


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> The fact most the women are more over than the men and they have access to many divas who can work limited dates since they don’t really tour much, makes me think they miss out on an opportunity for a womens brand. It would easily be more successful than NXT, UK, 205 or anything else


I don't know if a women's brand will ever work. The most successful women sports are often co-headlined with their men counterparts. Women tennis grand slams draws because all of them take place at the same time and place.


----------



## Dolorian

Mainboy said:


> Who got the most eliminations in the women’s rumble?


Three way tie between Sasha, Rhea and Ronda with 2 each.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Because one is fat and one is skinny?


Yes, from a size aspect. Obviously, not the match.


----------



## the_hound

WF fat shaming women wrestlers 

Never change WF never fucking change


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

the fuck was that


----------



## Lorromire

Showstopper said:


> This reminds me of Shawn vs. Vader.


Except Doudrop and Becky are 200x the talents those two will ever be. Shawn who? It's all about Doudrop babyyyy

I hate myself for typing that.


----------



## Boldgerg




----------



## Good Bunny

DRose1994 said:


> Aren’t they both heels though?


Idk I don’t watch weekly


----------



## Paul12907

This match summed up


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487619070929297408


----------



## Lorromire

the_hound said:


> WF fat shaming women wrestlers
> 
> Never change WF never fucking change


Yeah! We should be fat-shaming everyone!


----------



## La Parka

who they kickin out?


----------



## Teemu™

I dunno, man. I'm an awful sexist piece of shit and all that, I'm all those evil things. But I like Doudrop.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

XDarkholmeX said:


> Sorry Bianca but Becky vs Ronda is the bigger match by 100×


Imo Bianca might beat Ronda/Becky for that belt before dropping it to Rhea or vice versa.

I personally wouldnt be against a multiwomen match tho.


----------



## postmoderno

This has already gone on for too long.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Doudrop….I’m sorry, what the fuck is this name?

Doudrop is a fucking good hoss wrassler for the womens division. She can go man.


----------



## RainmakerV2

People paying attention to a fight in the crowd, no one cares lol. This has already gone too long.


----------



## Sherlok4

I can picture when Vince looked at her and said “you…are…DOUDROP!!! HAHA!! such good shit pal”


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Corny is gonna have a field day with this


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Crowd gives 0 fucks bout this match


----------



## TAC41

The Wrestlemania sign is on fire. They are taking it down and attacking it with fire extinguishers atm. Curious if it will be back up for the mens rumble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho

They're still using this dumbass Doudrop name?


----------



## Good Bunny

Crowd aren’t even paying attention

ugh

Doudrop gonna be shelved


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Belly down? Isn't Doudrop's belly always hanging down?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just put limbs and a head on it and it is a good likeness


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Doudrop only got the match because they don't have enough women to fill the Rumble match.


the_hound said:


> WF fat shaming women wrestlers
> 
> Never change WF never fucking change


"Body shaming" TV stars isn't the same as it is with office workers. Grow up.


----------



## TAC41

Good Bunny said:


> Crowd aren’t even paying attention
> 
> ugh
> 
> Doudrop gonna be shelved


The WM sign is on fire. That’s what we’re watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit, the WM sign is on fire right now???


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah this is not a good match to have straight after the womens rumble match….

Especially when Ronda returned.


----------



## La Parka

lets see the sign!


----------



## Dolorian

TAC41 said:


> The WM sign is on fire. That’s what we’re watching.


Oh, because of the fireworks?


----------



## Trophies

Becky shoot fighting the Wrestlemania sign.


----------



## Lorromire

BURN IT DOWN

Seth taking it way too literal atm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky saying she set the sign on fire.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Becky has aged a solid 15 years since she gave birth.

She needs to eat something


----------



## Paul12907

Dolorian said:


> Oh, because of the fireworks?


No because Becky is straight fire. Or so she just said.


----------



## USCena

Bitch slaps usually get fucking SOME reaction. There was literally nothing with both of their slaps.


----------



## The XL 2

This fake McGregor gimmick is fucking awful. She doesnt have a fraction of the charisma and doesn't ingest copious amounts of cocaine. Comes across as a phoney, a fangirl


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

End the match already


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The singlet back good


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> Becky saying she set the sign on fire.


She's the best


----------



## Lorromire

Conspiracy nuts be like: The WM sign is on fire! That means The Fiend will return at Wrestlemania!!!!


----------



## God Movement

Lynch doesn't look like she can hurt Doudrop at all.


----------



## RaymerWins

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487618975005614081


----------



## Honey Bucket

A new name for Doudrop should be Giant Hayvag.


----------



## RaymerWins

Wrestlemania sign melting


----------



## postmoderno

This show has been quite the emotional rollercoaster going from one of the best matches I can recall seeing recently to this.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Wtf is Doudrop doing just sitting there bewilderingly scratching her head


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bad Bunny is backstage and has new merch on WWEshop, he'll be in the rumble.


----------



## TAC41

Fire is out but they evacuated the entire section under the sign and there’s a ton of people working on the sign atm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Becky Lynch sucks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was the worst women's rumble ever. So much potential wasted.*


----------



## Sherlok4

I hope Ronda squashes Becky Lynch

It would be that way in a shoot


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

God, this match is a chore...and a bore.


----------



## RICKY90

Doudrop surprise number 30 entry in men's rumble Reigns V Lesnar V Doudrop WM unification bout is money


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> lets see the sign!


It was barely burning from what I've seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487620494937497604


----------



## XDarkholmeX

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Imo Bianca might beat Ronda/Becky for that belt before dropping it to Rhea or vice versa.
> 
> I personally wouldnt be a multiwomen match tho.


Sounds interesting tbh I could see it


----------



## Teemu™

Sherlok4 said:


> I hope Ronda squashes Becky Lynch
> 
> It would be that way in a shoot


Real fighters should always go over pro wrestlers.


----------



## Sherlok4

Ok ladies time to go home


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

What will the winner of the men's Rumble point to? A Cricket 5G or Doordash sign?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RaymerWins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487618975005614081


Ronda must have Kane powers now


----------



## peowulf

Do we really need Edge & Beth Phoenix vs Miz & Mrzs? Just put them in the Rumble.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Somehow this is just as bad as the Rumble


----------



## RainmakerV2

Beckys "worried frustration " face is so fucking cringey lmao.


----------



## La Parka

Lorromire said:


> It was barely burning from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487620494937497604


LAME


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

How is this an actual match and not a 5 min checking of the box


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Terrible woman's rumble followed by whatever the fuck this is


----------



## Oracle

This sucks doudrop wasn't even close to ready to put on a good match with becky


----------



## La Parka

the line to the bathroom must be so damn long


----------



## Teemu™

peowulf said:


> Do we really need Edge & Beth Phoenix vs Miz & Mrzs? Just put them in the Rumble.


Oh, man. I completely forgot about that. I was pumped for Lesnar and Lashley. Sigh.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Why is this garbage match still going on? Doudrop is terrible


----------



## toontownman

This is what happens when you put heel vs heel without any logical booking or build. 

They are putting on a match that no-one cares about. Both working hard but zero crowd investment because they didn't give anyone anything to invest in and an obvious result.


----------



## Trophies

Doudrop can have a good match...this is not one of them tho.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Who is the babyface here?


----------



## rich110991

Of course they’re gonna push Ronda as a face.. it will never work cause she’s a real life heel 🤦‍♂️🙄


----------



## RaymerWins

Why give a forever midcarder so much time at Royal Rumble. Except they didn’t want the crowd distraction during the other 3 matches


----------



## Honey Bucket

The fuck was that.

Ugh.

I like both of these women but..ah, come on Dougal.


----------



## Whoanma

This is definitely


----------



## Paul12907

How was Doudrop not in the rumble too as the classic "giant monster how on earth will the throw them out" ala all the monster heel men. Wierd choice for a rumble title opponent.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

what the fuck is becky doing after every pin fall? She looks like she's tweaking.


----------



## FrankenTodd

New drinking game:

“Fat”
“Fire”
“Sucks”

Honorable mention “bravehart”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Who is the babyface here?


I think they’re both heels.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

I’m still trying to work out why they put Doudrop in this match.


----------



## wwetna1

Bianca got a better match out of Doudrop


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> what the fuck is becky doing after every pin fall? She looks like she's tweaking.



Horrible acting.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why the fuck is this match still happening?


----------



## postmoderno

Thank Christ.


----------



## Oracle

Im not one for fat shaming but Doudrop isn't fat she's actually obese she's fucking huge


----------



## Lorromire

And the streak! is over..


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Becky must've pushed for this. There's no reason for Doudrop to be getting offense in this match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That was a good match all things considered


----------



## Honey Bucket

Doudrop should be the womens division of Vader, shes very good.


----------



## DRose1994

Mercifully, they’ve ended it


----------



## Whoanma

Awful, awful match.


----------



## Lorromire

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Becky must've pushed for this. There's no reason for Doudrop to be getting offense in this match


Maybe Vince likes em chunky


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Honey Bucket said:


> Doudrop should be the womens division of Vader, shes very good.


No she's not you are on drugs, Doudrop absolutely sucks


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

So heel Becky Lynch beats someone the size of Doudrop clean but has to cheat twice to beat Liv Morgan? OK...


----------



## Paul12907

TyAbbotSucks said:


> That was a good match all things considered


----------



## Mainboy

FrankenTodd said:


> New drinking game:
> 
> “Fat”
> “Fire”
> “Sucks”
> 
> Honorable mention “bravehart”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The historically inaccurate Braveheart?

That’s coming from someone who loves the film due being from Scotland lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Back to back absolute disasters.

Lets move on


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Doudrop back to mid-card, although she really wants to be in catering, next to the buffet table.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lashley vs. Lesnar PLEASE


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Of course they’re gonna push Ronda as a face.. it will never work cause she’s a real life heel


There are no faces or heels, stop being archaic


----------



## deadcool

Trash match between Lynch and her opponent. Hopefully Rousey squashes her for the title soon enough.


----------



## Honey Bucket

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> No she's not you are on drugs, Doudrop absolutely sucks


Stick to sucking off Shane, she’s not that bad.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> No she's not you are on drugs, Doudrop absolutely sucks


why you gotta sh*t all over dudrop, what did she do to you?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Becky giving me Carrot top vibes right now lol


----------



## wwetna1

Honey Bucket said:


> Doudrop should be the womens division of Vader, shes very good.


That’s insulting to Vader at his best


----------



## postmoderno

Please don't follow up those two with the mixed tag.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Paul12907 said:


> How was Doudrop not in the rumble too as the classic "giant monster how on earth will the throw them out" ala all the monster heel men. Wierd choice for a rumble title opponent.


Becky needed that giant slayer rub since they're going to Cena-book Ronda for the next 3 months


----------



## RapShepard

Oracle said:


> Im not one for fat shaming but Doudrop isn't fat she's actually obese she's fucking huge


Lol you're definitely for fat shaming. Don't feel bad, shit talk is fun


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Instead of John Cena entering as Peacemaker he should enter promoting BING CHILLING 🥶🍦


----------



## LacunaCoiled

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Doudrop back to mid-card, although she really wants to be in catering, next to the buffet table.


Or better yet. Just release her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

HERE WE FUCKIN GO


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Kharma/Kong was heavyset but a great talent.

What does Doudrop do well?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

God damn what an attendance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another huge crowd.


----------



## Paul12907

44390 attendence, not bad, was a round 44400 but 10 just burned to death under the mania sign.


----------



## Good Bunny

I still believe this should’ve been a mania match instead


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## FrankenTodd

Mainboy said:


> The historically inaccurate Braveheart?
> 
> That’s coming from someone who loves the film due being from Scotland lol


[emoji23]I know but always loved it anyway. Movies are hardly accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

What, the Edge/Miz thing goes on after Brock and Lashley? Why?


----------



## Teemu™

Showstopper said:


> Another huge crowd.


Let's see AEW follow that.


----------



## Paul12907

Holy Shit listen to the pop just for realising Brock / Lashley is next, how the fuck have they never done this match.


----------



## Trophies

I guess the mix tag is the cool down match.


----------



## Honey Bucket

wwetna1 said:


> That’s insulting to Vader at his best


Hey man, Vader is one of my all time favourites.

Well, says it all about the womens division.


----------



## Sherlok4

I can see Lashley going over clean tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

Teemu™ said:


> What, the Edge/Miz thing goes on after Brock and Lashley? Why?



So Brock gets a breather before he wins the Rumble.


----------



## RapShepard

Incoming dope video package. They need to do these more often again


----------



## Lorromire

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Kharma/Kong was heavyset but a great talent.
> 
> What does Doudrop do well?


Wear unappealing outfits?


----------



## USCena

Ughhh, this song is soooooo fucking nothing for a 'Big 4' PPV theme. "We Own It" from 2014 was wayyyyy better than this crap song.


----------



## Teemu™

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Brock gets a breather before he wins the Rumble.


Yea, I guess.


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> God damn what an attendance


Nick Kahn.

Man said he researched all his ppv placements and that the rumble and mitb could be stadium events like sumerrslam and mani, as well as not knowing why hey didn’t do those two on Saturdays and build a make them wait anticipation to Monday as opposed to rolling to the next night


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

We know who's crying over that attendance lmao


----------



## troyag93

Lol this farmer boy lesnar video


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oracle said:


> Im not one for fat shaming but Doudrop isn't fat she's actually obese she's fucking huge


She's not just obese either, she's morbidly obese.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Let's see AEW follow that.


Can all you do is mention aew? Vince is going to give you mania tickets for hanging off his nuts give it a rest


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

thatonewwefanguy said:


> why you gotta sh*t all over dudrop, what did she do to you?


She's atrocious, cringe and her theme is terrible


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude this promo package....WOW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Time for the big match of the show! Lesnar/Lashley - I'm pretty hyped for this.


----------



## postmoderno

Teemu™ said:


> What, the Edge/Miz thing goes on after Brock and Lashley? Why?


One entertaining/feature match followed by 3 straight shitty matches followed by 2 more entertaining/feature matches is bad tempo.

Gotta break it up, you know?


----------



## Teemu™

wwetna1 said:


> Nick Kahn.
> 
> Man said he researched all his ppv placements and that the rumble and mitb could be stadium events like sumerrslam and mani, as well as not knowing why hey didn’t do those two on Saturdays and build a make them wait anticipation to Monday as opposed to rolling to the next night


God damn, Nick Khan the GOAT. ACKNOWLEDGE!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck 21-1
Here now and forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> She's atrocious, cringe and her theme is terrible


by atrocious, what do you mean by that?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

wwetna1 said:


> Nick Kahn.
> 
> Man said he researched all his ppv placements and that the rumble and mitb could be stadium events like sumerrslam and mani, as well as not knowing why hey didn’t do those two on Saturdays and build a make them wait anticipation to Monday as opposed to rolling to the next night


Say what you will about Nick Khan, the man knows business


----------



## Mainboy

Sherlok4 said:


> I can see Lashley going over clean tonight


Sets up Brock for the Rumble.
But would love it to be Seth.


----------



## wwetna1

These two would actually kill it in a last man standing type of setting


----------



## Honey Bucket

Teemu™ said:


> Let's see AEW follow that.


Let’s see how you get on without mentioning AEW in a single post.

Fucking jesus.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Legit hyped for this match


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude this promo package....WOW


This promo package is amazing, feels like a movie trailer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

this is a nice video package so far


----------



## God Movement

This promo is MASTERFUL. Really sells the level these two are on, legit badasses.


----------



## USCena

wwetna1 said:


> Nick Kahn.
> 
> Man said he researched all his ppv placements and that the rumble and mitb could be stadium events like sumerrslam and mani, as well as not knowing why hey didn’t do those two on Saturdays and build a make them wait anticipation to Monday as opposed to rolling to the next night


You know, I still always wonder why they did most of their PPVs on a Sunday night, when realistically most people would rather go out on a Saturday night. Many people work Monday-Friday, morning hours.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Time for the big match of the show! Lesnar/Lashley - I'm pretty hyped for this.


This really should have been the mania main event


----------



## wwetna1

If you would have told me Lashley and Brock sold their feud on the mic over Heyman and MvP I would have laughed, but they really let them do all the talking for themselves


----------



## itsbeenawhile

People thinking ufc, in particular, is legit compared to wrestling is wild to me


----------



## Lorromire

An actual hoss fight coming!

I love Brock on the mic, ngl.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

knock knock


----------



## Teemu™

This is pro wrestling. Two stars, two athletic, big, 6 foot plus, muscled powerhouses. This is wrestling, people. Let's go. No flips, no dives, no superkicks. Hell yeah.


----------



## elo

Loser of this match wins the Rumble after it.

Vince logic says so.


----------



## La Parka

LETS GO


----------



## Lorromire

thatonewwefanguy said:


> knock knock


Hello? come on in


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> This really should have been the mania main event


Should've been, but oh well. At least we're getting it at all.


----------



## wwetna1

USCena said:


> You know, I still always wonder why they did most of their PPVs on a Sunday night, when realistically most people would rather go out on a Saturday night. Many people work Monday-Friday, morning hours.


I guess it’s a question no one ever asked before he came there 😂 

Same way no one asked why this or this runs like this and Vince was like holy shit this guy got a point


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This match is gonna be a banger, big fight feel


----------



## the_hound

MrMeeseeks said:


> Can all you do is mention aew? Vince is going to give you mania tickets for hanging off his nuts give it a rest


----------



## troyag93

Good hype video.


----------



## Dolorian

This should be good.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lorromire said:


> Hello? come on in


you not familiar with knock knock joke?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

are bobby's tights not finished?


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Can all you do is mention aew? Vince is going to give you mania tickets for hanging off his nuts give it a rest


I mean all you've done is whine about how unhappy you are lol. Sounds like y'all are a match in troll heaven.


----------



## Trophies

Can't wait for the spear through the barricade spot.


----------



## The XL 2

Lashley would be a made man if he won


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

got chills from this promo video. hoping bobby wins.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Teemu™ said:


> This is pro wrestling. Two stars, two athletic, big, 6 foot plus, muscled powerhouses. This is wrestling, people. Let's go. No flips, no dives, no superkicks. Hell yeah.


They’re not AEW!


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Page vs Archer.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Teemu™ said:


> This is pro wrestling. Two stars, two athletic, big, 6 foot plus, muscled powerhouses. This is wrestling, people. Let's go. No flips, no dives, no superkicks. Hell yeah.


No goofy comedy, two legit beasts going head to head


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I've been waiting for this match for so long, let's fucking go!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Teemu™ said:


> This is pro wrestling. Two stars, two athletic, big, 6 foot plus, muscled powerhouses. This is wrestling, people. Let's go. No flips, no dives, no superkicks. Hell yeah.


Just say you like big sweaty men


----------



## Good Bunny

Trophies said:


> I guess the mix tag is the cool down match.


Jokes on you, it’s the main event


----------



## God Movement

This match is definitely Mania level. At least it's not being wasted on free TV like some other promotions like doing.


----------



## King Gimp

BIG MEN SLAPPING BIG MEAT


----------



## wwetna1

elo said:


> Loser of this match wins the Rumble after it.
> 
> Vince logic says so.


I wouldn’t even be mad at the logic if these two go at it like the two big sobs they are and get time at mania


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Honey Bucket said:


> They’re not AEW!


AEW honestly couldn't produce a match like this, they would have Brock have a competitive 30 minute match with evil uno...


----------



## La Parka

Cole not being on commentary makes this 10x better


----------



## RapShepard

I'm getting the change.org petition ready if Lashley loses


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Now, this is what I've been waiting years for.

Big meaty men slapping meat...


----------



## lesenfanteribles

could have been a WM match with that kind of promo


----------



## Paul12907

Teemu™ said:


> This is pro wrestling. Two stars, two athletic, big, 6 foot plus, muscled powerhouses. This is wrestling, people. Let's go. No flips, no dives, no superkicks. Hell yeah.


InB4BrockShootingStarPress


----------



## Teemu™

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just say you like big sweaty men


Something wrong with that?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Casual fan here but tbh I’ve been looking forward to this the most.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

BROCKKKK, that theme gets me hyped


----------



## Lorromire

thatonewwefanguy said:


> you not familiar with knock knock joke?


Okay would you like a glass of water? maybe some tea?


----------



## Whoanma

Am I the only one who wants Lesnar to win this?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Some grown men, finally


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Whoanma said:


> Am I the only one who wants Lesnar to win this?


I want Brock to win


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s go!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Is Lesnar vs Lashley the biggest wrestling match name wise and big feel wise in years?


----------



## Honey Bucket

When I mean casual fan I mean someone who hasn’t really been in terms of storylines/ feuds etc.

Brock is timeless. This man is incredible. I just need someone to end this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Teemu™ said:


> Something wrong with that?


Did I say it was wrong? Just calling a spade a spade


----------



## RainmakerV2

THIS is pro wrestling.


----------



## melkam647

Lashley will get the title here because he was supposed to win on Day 1 vs. Big E but didn't because the big dawg got Covid so WWE had to rejig a few things. Lesnar will then later enter the Rumble and win. Very obvious.


----------



## Lorromire

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Page vs Archer.


Paige* vs. Archer


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


> Am I the only one who wants Lesnar to win this?


Nah, I would like to see Lesnar retain if it means he won't face Reigns at Mania.


----------



## wwetna1

Two big ass heavyweights in a football stadium with their managers dressed in 3 piece suits as they fight over the title … that’s the image Vince loves and it’s the image that crosses over


----------



## La Parka

Whoanma said:


> Am I the only one who wants Lesnar to win this?


Either is fine with me.

these two are fantastic


----------



## Lorromire

Paul12907 said:


> InB4BrockShootingStarPress


Would mark, ngl


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Saxton in his Banana coloured suit


King Gimp said:


> BIG MEN SLAPPING BIG MEAT


why did this thread become gay?


Lorromire said:


> Okay would you like a glass of water? maybe some tea?


ya still got eggnog?


----------



## Teemu™

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Did I say it was wrong? Just calling a spade a spade


You are correct. I don't see the problem.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

God Movement said:


> This match is definitely Mania level. At least it's not being wasted on free TV like some other promotions like doing.


Yeah how dare those other companies put big matches on free TV fuck the fans make them pay. Nice smooth brain logic you have there


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is Lesnar vs Lashley the biggest wrestling match name wise and big feel wise in years?


Yep, not since Rock vs. Cena imo.


----------



## King Gimp

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Saxton in his Banana coloured suit
> 
> why did this thread become gay?


It's wrestling, we're all gay af


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Paul E 😂


----------



## Lorromire

thatonewwefanguy said:


> ya still got eggnog?


Never had it


----------



## wwetna1

Brock looks like he’s had the time of his life in WWE since covid bans lifted lol


----------



## the_hound

listen to that piped in audio.....................


----------



## FrankenTodd

My name is Paul Heyman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yeah how dare those other companies put big matches on free TV fuck the fans make them pay. Nice smooth brain logic you have there


Putting Goldberg vs. Hogan on free TV is considered one of WCW's biggest mistakes. Only fair to hold AEW to that same standard.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Good god

WHY

is this not the Wrestlemania main event?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Brock is super over


----------



## drougfree

Lashley needs to win this


----------



## Paul12907

Lesnars nose busted?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Bobby Bashing Beast


Lorromire said:


> Never had it


WHAT!!!!!
THIS IS INSANE, I AM APPALLED RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Damn all this match is missing is Orange Cassidy for that big time feel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awareness

How I miss matches between two big motherfuckers beating the shit out of one another for my entertainment.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Putting Goldberg vs. Hogan on free TV is considered one of WCW's biggest mistakes. Only fair to hold AEW to that same standard.


It's cute you think I'm going to take anything you say seriously after how much you mention aew in this thread like if you didn't you'd die you're pathetic


----------



## Good Bunny

The real question I want answered is: is Bobby gonna bleed like he typically does in big matches?


----------



## Mainboy

Tried to grow a beard like Brock’s for a couple of months once. It failed.


----------



## Paul12907

Suplex Bobby!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What a suplex


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mind games


----------



## Good Bunny

Holy fuck

FIGHT FOREVER


----------



## Serpico Jones

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Damn all this match is missing is Orange Cassidy for that big time feel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol.


----------



## Good Bunny

Aaaand there goes the blood!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Now THIS is a big match feel. Feels epic.


----------



## DRose1994

These guys are dropping each other on their heads


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DRose1994 said:


> These guys are dropping each other on their heads


and its entertaining as f*ck


----------



## Lorromire

SPEAR THROUGH THE BARRICADE SPOT! WHO CALLED IT HERE? LOL


----------



## lesenfanteribles

All this beef in the ring XD


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> These guys are dropping each other on their heads


They don’t need gymnastics 😂


----------



## Serpico Jones

These are two big motherfuckers. Wonder what AEW fans and wrestlers think watching this. Not a bony jabroni in sight.


----------



## melkam647

What a waste of an epic Wrestle Mania main event. Sheesh.


----------



## King Gimp

This timekeeper barricade spot is do overdone now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Brock finally learned how to dodge


----------



## Trophies

Missed spear this time!


----------



## Whoanma

Lesnar’s hilarious.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So much meat going apeshit in this match.

More! Ahhhh yes through the barricade spot.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Who braided Lesnar’s hair?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907

ahahahaha brock


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

These two are about to leave each other in a pool of blood


----------



## USCena

Heyyy some learning continuity here!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Enjoying this so far.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Suplex and finisher spam as expected


----------



## Londonlaw

They seem to be very loosely using the Lesnar vs Goldberg Wrestlemania 33 template for this match. Note I say loosely.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This crowd is shit.


----------



## Lorromire

Serpico Jones said:


> These are two big motherfuckers. Wonder what AEW fans and wrestlers think watching this. Not a bony jabroni in sight.


I think it's good. Not cause it's two big guys, but because the story that was and is being told is good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They better put Lashley over


----------



## Paul12907

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> These two are about to leave each other in a pool of blood


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PavelGaborik said:


> This crowd is shit.


They are waiting for the highly anticipated mixed tag match


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

God damn, y'all in here talking about AEW more than this show.

Who gives a fuck about AEW? Fuck, we really at a point where a WWE PPV thread can't be about just WWE?


----------



## Lorromire

Paul12907 said:


>


Sounds like a normal Saturday night for me


----------



## DRose1994

Lashley landing high on his shoulder on these suplexes now. Not surprised he doesn’t look comfortable taking those — hasn’t had to much in his career


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

wwetna1 said:


> They don’t need gymnastics 😂


Actually they literally need the basics of gymnastics to learn how to roll and fall (taught in amateut wrestling as well)


----------



## Whoanma

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> God damn, y'all in here talking about AEW more than this show.
> 
> Who gives a fuck about AEW? Fuck, we really at a point where a WWE PPV thread can't be about just WWE?


Amen.


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They are waiting for the highly anticipated mixed tag match


Damn Kurt, you still got it after all these years


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Its like watching two Titans go at it. Two of the best of athletes humanity has to offer in a clash.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lesnar looks like an angry marshmallow


----------



## Honey Bucket

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> God damn, y'all in here talking about AEW more than this show.
> 
> Who gives a fuck about AEW? Fuck, we really at a point where a WWE PPV thread can't be about just WWE?


Ehh…it’s one guy.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Lashley is awkwardly taking these suplexes.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Vince must be having an orgasm at Gorilla watching these two huge motherfuckers.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

COME ON BOBBY


----------



## Lorromire

Brock can make his own face turn purple so quickly. How does he do that shit so well lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The hurt lock looks fucking ridiculous on brock


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Serpico Jones said:


> Vince must be having an orgasm at Gorilla watching these two huge motherfuckers.


He's not the only one


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bobby is not gonna win by submission come on haha.

Come onnnnn


----------



## Lorromire

DAMMIT REF, WHY ARE YOU THERE


----------



## Good Bunny

These are some big mothafuckin human beings


----------



## USCena

Lol a double ref fuckery spot???


----------



## Trophies

Ref got squashed lol


----------



## Dolorian

Fuckery


----------



## the_hound

i miss the old ref bumps


----------



## wwetna1

Usos run in?


----------



## Lorromire

The Ref on Monday: "Brock screwed Brock."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They really did the F5 into ref spot...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

PavelGaborik said:


> This crowd is shit.


so 44,000 sacks of useless potatoes


----------



## Mystic_King

Alright here comes the fuckery


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lashley is gonna go over huh


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

REIGNS LET'S GO


----------



## King Gimp

ROMAN


----------



## Mainboy

That’s brock winning the rumble


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> DAMMIT REF, WHY ARE YOU THERE


Wouldn't be WWF without dumb refs lol


----------



## the_hound

oh yesssssssssssss


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit.


----------



## Trophies

Acknowledge him.


----------



## King Gimp

Calling it. Lashley wins here and Brock wins the rumble.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

AHH, ROMAN Interfered


----------



## Whoanma

Damn.


----------



## melkam647

People joke about Vince being too into huge guys but who can blame him? This shit sells more than anything else... And quite frankly raises the perceived legitimacy of the business


----------



## Lorromire

So.. Rollins makes it a triple threat again, or?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

/sigh couldn't keep Reigns out of this.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, they just love forcing this guy down your throat every chance they can get


----------



## wwetna1

MVP forgot he needed a cane


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BOBBY IS GOING OVER


----------



## deadcool

OMG...i cant believe it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## postmoderno

Sigh.


----------



## Teemu™

I wonder if it's Lesnar vs. Rollins vs. Reigns at Mania. It would bring the story from Mania 31 full circle.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Goddayummm


----------



## Mainboy

Roman/Heyman back together 

rock/roman next year?


----------



## Good Bunny

Lmao

holy shit Roman is the best


----------



## drougfree

Lesnar wins the rumble ye


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Heyman just screwed Lesnar, unreal !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Way to make Bobby look like a GEEK.


----------



## Whoanma

Well, that was shite.


----------



## RapShepard

When you send your bitch to set up the opps


----------



## God Movement

Wow. LOL. At least Lashley is champ again, happy for him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lashley a 2 time champion. Nice


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Sigh.

I totally get the Roman interference but...you know what, it's fine.


----------



## The XL 2

Bobby needed that


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lesnar in Rumble then


----------



## wwetna1

Belt to the head always go be Brock’s kryptonite

killed him vs Big Show
killed him vs Eddie 
Killed him vs Reigns 
Killed him vs Lashley


----------



## Awareness

Roman has the best expressions in the business.


----------



## deadcool

They are making Lesnar look too weak though. He already lost to Reigns, and now Lashley and then Reigns again at WM.


----------



## elo

Yep, Brock is winning the Rumble.


----------



## Trophies

Aww I liked Heyman/Lesnar reunion. Heyman back to Roman...


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brock winning the Rumble


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

melkam647 said:


> People joke about Vince being too into huge guys but who can blame him? This shit sells more than anything else... And quite frankly raises the perceived legitimacy of the business


Agree, this beats watching two 150 pound indy dweebs


----------



## The XL 2

Lesnar is a 300lbs super athlete and sells and bumps better than anyone else in the business. He's incredible.


----------



## RapShepard

wwetna1 said:


> Belt to the head always go be Brock’s kryptonite
> 
> killed him vs Big Show
> killed him vs Eddie
> Killed him vs Reigns
> Killed him vs Lashley


Gold is his silver bullet and stake to the heart


----------



## MrMeeseeks

0 point in watching the mens rumble now


----------



## Honey Bucket

Babyface R*dndck Brock vs. Shithead Cunt Roman with Paul Heyman

Your fucking Wrestlemania main event


----------



## Lorromire

I'm happy Lashley won, but I wish it was clean. That really would've cemented him as a true top dog.


----------



## melkam647

melkam647 said:


> Lashley will get the title here because he was supposed to win on Day 1 vs. Big E but didn't because the big dawg got Covid so WWE had to rejig a few things. Lesnar will then later enter the Rumble and win. Very obvious.


Acknowledge Me!


----------



## wwetna1

The XL 2 said:


> Lesnar is a 300lbs super athlete and sells and bumps better than anyone else in the business. He's incredible.


Brock is a rarity


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Whoever I was quoting with earlier called it...I honestly didn't think Brock would do the job even through shenanigans


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lorromire said:


> I'm happy Lashley won, but I wish it was clean. That really would've cemented him as a true top dog.


Yeah. What a wasted opportunity and shit match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bobby Lashley beat Brock Lesnar I'm so fucking happy


----------



## Dolorian

Loved Reigns' attitude during that finish. I guess he faces Rollins on the road to Mania and Lesnar now wins the Rumble to go after Reigns.

Still not too hot for Reigns vs Lesnar at Mania but what can you do.


----------



## Mystic_King

Lmao Lashley celebrating with the crowd. did he just turn face?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

elo said:


> Yep, Brock is winning the Rumble.


Watch the mens rumble come down too Lesnar and Knoxville


----------



## RapShepard

Reigns sent Rollins to the Gulag and Lesnar to the shadow realm


----------



## Good Bunny

Lorromire said:


> I'm happy Lashley won, but I wish it was clean. That really would've cemented him as a true top dog.


I want a rematch at summer slam or mania 40


----------



## deadcool

I dont quite get it. I thought Reigns said that he doesnt want anything to do with Lesnar and Heyman. So why screw Lesnar over then? If he wanted to lose Lesnar's attention, is this the right way to go about it?

Storyline makes no sense.


----------



## Lorromire

And we get Roman vs. Brock for the 1000th time. God I'm so sick of it.


----------



## elo

I swear if it's fucking Goldberg that is challenging Bobby for this title......geezes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cool Lashley got the win. Good match, but they take the biggest thing again and insert Reigns into it. Couldn't even just let Lashley get the win and that be that. This watered down Lashley's victory here.

Well, men's Rumble. Lesnar wins, challenges Reigns, and we go back to that from there.


----------



## Nothing Finer

This is like seeing your parents get divorced.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

They cut off the camera on Roman and Paul wtf lmao idiots


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bobby enjoying the moment. Getting some chants as well.


----------



## USCena

Had a feeling Roman would interfere, but honestly, I am okay with it. Bobby gets a win over Lesnar (yes tainted), but he goes into a consecutive Mania as champion so that's good. I do hope Lashley/Lesnar happens again down the road though.


----------



## Lorromire

Good Bunny said:


> I want a rematch at summer slam or mania 40


For sure


----------



## Good Bunny

As someone else said, Reigns/Lesnar/Rollins would be a dope mania match. Full circle.

but I still don’t want Seth to win


----------



## wwetna1

So in a calendar year Bobby’s destroyed Drew at Mania, left Goldberg unable to finish a match at summerslam, and beat Lesnar for the title at the Rumble


----------



## The XL 2

WWE doesn't try and is boring as fuck 98 percent of the time, but the few times they do try, they blow away anything any other company does.


----------



## Nothing Finer

elo said:


> I swear if it's fucking Goldberg that is challenging Bobby for this title......geezes.


Big E, surely.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lashley won but he certainly came out looking like the weaker of the two. 

He won the strap, but he certainly didn't come out of this looking any stronger, perhaps the opposite.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Nothing Finer said:


> This is like seeing your parents get divorced.


i saw that happen twice


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, so what's the deal with Heyman?

Did something happen on Smackdown to set this up, as I thought Roman turned on him? Or was it a double cross and Heyman explains his actions Friday?


----------



## Mainboy

I think we will get Rock-Roman at next year’s Mania.


----------



## Whoanma

deadcool said:


> I dont quite get it. I thought Reigns said that he doesnt want anything to do with Lesnar and Heyman. So why screw Lesnar over then? If he wanted to lose Lesnar's attention, is this the right way to go about it?
> 
> Storyline makes no sense.


----------



## Trophies

So the mix tag should be a quick match...it's getting late lol


----------



## the_hound

elo said:


> I swear if it's fucking Goldberg that is challenging Bobby for this title......geezes.


big E will get it back


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m all for Brock vs. Roman at Wrestlemania.

Then Bobby vs. ….well, whoever.

Better than seeing fucking Goldberg. Fuck off you cunt.


----------



## Teemu™

wwetna1 said:


> Belt to the head always go be Brock’s kryptonite
> 
> *killed him vs Big Show*
> killed him vs Eddie
> Killed him vs Reigns
> Killed him vs Lashley


You mean the Survivor Series match in 2002? The belt wasn't used; Big Show hit him in the ribs with a chair, and then chokeslammed Brock on said chair.


----------



## epfou1

I hope Knoxville is number 30. Lesnar comes out destroys him and takes his spot


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lesnar wins the Rumble and we get Roman vs Lesnar 10 as the Mania Main Event. 

exciting stuff


----------



## wwetna1

Good Bunny said:


> I want a rematch at summer slam or mania 40


I’m thinking they make a good November show in Saudi actually … two gladiators in a Kingdom fighting in front a Prince


----------



## deadcool

Who does Lashley fight at WM then?


----------



## Mr.Z

Why didn't they let Bobby go over clean


----------



## Awareness

Lashley is too much of a physical marvel to not put the title on if Brock isn't going to be around weekly. Should've never dropped it in the first place to Big E, imo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Okay, so what's the deal with Heyman?
> 
> Did something happen on Smackdown to set this up, as I thought Roman turned on him? Or was it a double cross and Heyman explains his actions Friday?


The original plan was probably for Heyman to turn on day one, but Roman had covid


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mainboy said:


> I think we will get Rock-Roman at next year’s Mania.


We just gonna keep the title on Roman forever at this point?

Dwayne is done.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487626225774432261

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487626982871511042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487628942269984769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487629151142088710

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487629464460791811


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Trophies said:


> So the mix tag should be a quick match...it's getting late lol


if 10:34 pm is late for you than your a rookie


----------



## drougfree

goodamnit i was enjoying Bork and Heyman as babyfaces


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I get what they did, but they could of did the turn of Heyman way better


----------



## Nothing Finer

Mr.Z said:


> Why didn't they let Bobby go over clean


Because Lesnar Reigns is the main event. WWE Championship is midcard.


----------



## Lorromire

Nothing Finer said:


> This is like seeing your parents get divorced.


So I'm gonna get a new car??


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

If Lesnar wins the Rumble this is a 10/10 PPV for me, everything I wanted it to be so far.


----------



## FriedTofu

epfou1 said:


> I hope Knoxville is number 30. Lesnar comes out destroys him and takes his spot


Knoxville giving his spot to Lesnar after Sami screwed Knox is funnier.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

epfou1 said:


> I hope Knoxville is number 30. Lesnar comes out destroys him and takes his spot


NO!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> Lashley won but he certainly came out looking like the weaker of the two.
> 
> He won the strap, but he certainly didn't come out of this looking any stronger, perhaps the opposite.


All by design. Can't have anyone looking on the level of Lesnar or Reigns besides those two. 

It's the reason nobody feels like a star. Could have been a star making moment for Lashley, but instead it's more about Reigns and Lesnar (keeping in mind Reigns currently has a heated feud going on with Rollins).

It's just tiring at this point.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This show has honestly been fire tonight


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> I dont quite get it. I thought Reigns said that he doesnt want anything to do with Lesnar and Heyman. So why screw Lesnar over then? If he wanted to lose Lesnar's attention, is this the right way to go about it?
> 
> Storyline makes no sense.


1. he did it for the "lulz"

Or

2. He realized Heyman was right after the Rollins match and Heyman is loyal enough to his family to pick Reigns over Brock even after the issue.


----------



## Teemu™

This has been a great Premium Live Event.


----------



## the_hound

Mr.Z said:


> Why didn't they let Bobby go over clean


because storytelling


----------



## The XL 2

Fuck I forgot about this match. Couldn't care less


----------



## La Parka

thatonewwefanguy said:


> if 10:34 pm is late for you than your a rookie


That Lynch, Doudrop match was the equalevant of having a fucking edible. 
Ima pass out if this one goes too long


----------



## FrankieDs316

Great story telling between Brock, Roman, and Lashley. People whining about it not being a clean finish dont know story telling.


----------



## postmoderno

I seriously hope they don't waste the rumble win now on Brock like many are predicting. That match story/outcome was bad enough as is without throwing away the rumble winner on it too.


----------



## thorwold

Nice that they've reduced this match to the piss break spot...


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

RapShepard said:


> 1. he did it for the "lulz"
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. He realized Heyman was right after the Rollins match and Heyman is loyal enough to his family to pick Reigns over Brock even after the issue.


Storyline wise this was definitely the plan all along, Paul E and Roman played the long con to embarrass Lesnar.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

deadcool said:


> I dont quite get it. I thought Reigns said that he doesnt want anything to do with Lesnar and Heyman. So why screw Lesnar over then? If he wanted to lose Lesnar's attention, is this the right way to go about it?
> 
> Storyline makes no sense.


Agreed. It's like Roman is obsessed with Brock more than anything


----------



## Mainboy

The XL 2 said:


> Fuck I forgot about this match. Couldn't care less


Hopefully over soon


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

postmoderno said:


> I seriously hope they don't waste the rumble win now on Brock like many are predicting. That match story/outcome was bad enough as is without throwing away the rumble winner on it too.


That is definitely not a bad story. Roman and Lesnar just became very personal.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m all for shitting on WWE…relentlessly.

But that Lashley/Brock match was great. It was practically there to set up future matches.

Who’d have thought it?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The original plan was probably for Heyman to turn on day one, but Roman had covid


Completely forgot about that.

That makes sense.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Yeah there's no way you do that finish in the middle of the show if Lesnar isn't winning the Rumble.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck it, Bron Breakker wins the Rumble


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PavelGaborik said:


> We just gonna keep the title on Roman forever at this point?
> 
> Dwayne is done.


May aswell no one is credible enough on smackdown to even remotely challenge him they geeked the entire roster out to him


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Lashley won but he certainly came out looking like the weaker of the two.
> 
> He won the strap, but he certainly didn't come out of this looking any stronger, perhaps the opposite.


I think he left neutral, he didn't disprove Brock. But him being a heel he can just just ignore the interference and play up surviving suplex city and the fact he didn't asked for help


----------



## Lorromire

I love, love, love Edge, but this is gonna be my piss break. Cya bois.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Brock and Roman saga continued nicely.























*


----------



## melkam647

Nice, I was hoping for a break before the main action.


----------



## troyag93

Wanna see maryse outfit


----------



## DUD

I don't see why Lashley couldn't have just put Brock in the Hurt Lock to pass out after he was hit with the title. Putting an arm over him in that fashion doesn't make him look very dominating.


----------



## Oracle

Maryse should just flash her tits at Beth I have no desire or care to see her physically fight her.


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> Who does Lashley fight at WM then?


Rollins or Big E


----------



## Sherlok4

Miz is living the good life

Goddamn


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> This show has honestly been fire tonight


such a fiery show that part of the wrestlemania sign melted


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well mixed tag time. It's Edge, so should be good as long as it doesn't go too long.


----------



## Good Bunny

4 hour ppv?


----------



## ty1990

I don’t care what anyone says, Maryse is top 3 hottest WWE woman of all time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

I'll never get over the fact that Legit takes pictures of the TV with the phone in 2022. Sigh, I miss my Dad.


----------



## DUD

Good idea to put this match on before the Rumble. Gives us in the UK to get in a 15 minute sleep.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487631506315128834


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whats the point of this? Miz gets beat flat again or Maryse steals a pin on Beth or something and this feud..continues?


----------



## melkam647

Maryse just might overtake my number one hottest diva of all times: Tori Wilson


----------



## Teemu™

How did Miz score Maryse lmao, I will never know. Miz is tall, but that's about it. I mean, good for him, but he's hardly an attractive man.


----------



## Error_404

Herman's turn could've been done better. Brock surely winning tje rumble now


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m not a ‘WWE women’ fan or a ‘look at this chick’ fan or anybody who owns anything to do with the womens division…

…Maryse…fucking jesus christ. Holy shit Miz is a lucky man.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Maryse’s outfit sure is something…


----------



## American_Nightmare

Lashley and Lesnar was very good for what it was.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well mixed tag time. It's Edge, so should be good as long as it doesn't go too long.


Beth and Edge look so dope together


----------



## RapShepard

Good Bunny said:


> 4 hour ppv?


Feels weird these days right


----------



## RainmakerV2

Maryse is so juicy, sweet baby Jesus


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hey, it might be 3:42am in the UK, but at least it is a Saturday.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If Lesnar wins the Rumble this is a 10/10 PPV for me, everything I wanted it to be so far.


This, to you, is as good a PPV can get if Brock Lesnar wins the Rumble?


----------



## USCena

Lots of Maryse badonkadonk here hahaha


----------



## Oracle

Serpico Jones said:


> Maryse’s outfit sure is something…


We have all seen the goods might aswell just let them out once more


----------



## Lorromire

Milkers


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Beth looks like a warrior from far cry


----------



## Honey Bucket

Now I know why Miz gets booked like a jobber.

His wife.


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> if 10:34 pm is late for you than your a rookie


Not everyone is young skippy like yourself. We old, we needs our milk and cookies and pass out by 7:10


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Edge and Miz living the dream getting to tag with their wives.

beth looks amazing too. She could manhandle half the AEW roster and take their belts.


----------



## postmoderno

PavelGaborik said:


> This, to you, is as good a PPV can get if Brock Lesnar wins the Rumble?


I'm a little baffled by these sentiments too. The first match was really good and the rest of this has been pretty meh.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> This, to you, is as good a PPV can get if Brock Lesnar wins the Rumble?


Lesnae is one of my favourites, why wouldn't I be happy if he won? Look at it this way:

Reigns retains: Good choice
Rousey wins the Rumble: Good choice
Lashley wins: Good choice
Lesnar wins the Rumble: Good choice

Not much to complain about


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> This, to you, is as good a PPV can get if Brock Lesnar wins the Rumble?



The storytelling has been excellent. The actual wrestling itself...ehhhh.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This girl has reffed almost every Edge match since he's been back.


----------



## Seafort

Look at these two young lions in the ring!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487617962005737473








*Damn, I Love That Woman.... 🖤 🖤 🖤 🖤 *


----------



## deadcool

RapShepard said:


> 1. he did it for the "lulz"
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. He realized Heyman was right after the Rollins match and Heyman is loyal enough to his family to pick Reigns over Brock even after the issue.


I think its horse sh** booking.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I'm more jealous that Miz got a woman that is THAT hot AND has great comedic timing. Dude hit the lottery, much respect.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Beth is slowly transforming into a horse


----------



## troyag93

Hard to get hyped for this when we're 3 hours in and we still have another hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This feels like something that should be on RAW.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah this is too long now.

We need Rumble match.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Teemu™ said:


> How did Miz score Maryse lmao, I will never know. Miz is tall, but that's about it. I mean, good for him, but he's hardly an attractive man.


Too much competition if both ppl are too pretty


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> This feels like something that should be on RAW.


Yep this easily could have been a main event on raw or something not PPV worthy


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That man Miz never taken a real L in his life. Maryse is fuckin bad


----------



## ty1990

I actually find Beth highly annoying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket

Beth Phoenix doing her best Luna Vachon look it seems.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> This, to you, is as good a PPV can get if Brock Lesnar wins the Rumble?


I don't get it myself. More power to him for enjoying it though. Rollins/Reigns was great. Brock/Lashley was really good. Everything else so far has been pretty weak and a Lesnar win just isn't as exciting. Though he may as well win. If he doesn't then whoever wins the Rumble just gets the secondary match with Lashley at Mania, and we eventually get to Lesnar/Reigns anyway.

WWE always manages to do the worst thing in getting to these Reigns' matches. Storytelling for Reigns and Lesnar is awful, as is the match up at this point.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This didn't need to be on PPV, it could have easily ended on RAW.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Maryse should go over just for wearing that outfit.


----------



## postmoderno

deadcool said:


> I think its horse sh** booking.


It's random shit happening (which is WWE standard operating procedure) and people getting jedi mind tricked into thinking it's master storytelling somehow.


----------



## God Movement

she kicked out of a brick being slammed in the back of her head? what?


----------



## ty1990

You don’t need to have brock win the rumble to set he and Roman up. I think someone else will win it and go against lashley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Brock is a free agent. He doesnt have to win the rumble to face Reigns, plus Brock loves that Saudi money. He can easily win the chamber to face Reigns.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Maryse titties WOWOW


----------



## Lorromire

God Movement said:


> she kicked out of a brick being slammed in the back of her head? what?


Nah, was to her back


----------



## RainmakerV2

ty1990 said:


> You don’t need to have brock win the rumble to set he and Roman up. I think someone else will win it and go against lashley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..who? Lashley vs. AJ or Big E is pretty underwhelming and I highly doubt they end the show with either of them winning.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Beth Phoenix would def beat Adam Cole in a fight


----------



## Honey Bucket

‘The Miz is the luckiest guy in WWE’
- Corey Graves

Yes.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Tits on Maryse, unbelievable. Miz being with her is the biggest mystery since Tye Dillinger and Peyton Royce.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Go Miz


----------



## troyag93

How is maryse better in the ring then some of these new womens evolution women


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> I think its horse sh** booking.


You ain't wrong, but you ain't right... But you ain't wrong [emoji2379][emoji23]


----------



## The XL 2

The highlight of this match is Maryse's ass


----------



## Oracle

Maryse seriously just wearing a fucking thong


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I think he left neutral, he didn't disprove Brock. But him being a heel he can just just ignore the interference and play up surviving suplex city and the fact he didn't asked for help


But it was a hoss match, and he came out looking like the weaker hoss overall.

This was more than just a typical heel vs face matchup, to me at least.


----------



## Teemu™

Nothing Finer said:


> Tits on Maryse, unbelievable. Miz being with her is the biggest mystery since Tye Dillinger and Peyton Royce.


Maybe he just has a very great personality.


----------



## Mainboy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hey, it might be 3:42am in the UK, but at least it is a Saturday.


Usually if i was on a night out I would just be arriving home at this time lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Beth Phoenix has that real Luna Vachon look. She can still go, make her full time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match would've worked better as the opener. Edge is involved so it's too big to be a piss break match, but it feels outta place in this spot. 

The match is actually so far the best thing on the show though besides the two world title matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lesnae is one of my favourites, why wouldn't I be happy if he won? Look at it this way:
> 
> Reigns retains: Good choice
> Rousey wins the Rumble: Good choice
> Lashley wins: Good choice
> Lesnar wins the Rumble: Good choice
> 
> Not much to complain about


How about match quality? Though I disagree severely regarding a part timer who hasn't wrestled in two years walking in and winning the Rumble. 

The Becky match was shit, the Womens Rumble was shit, this match is shit.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

This match is so much more fun than I expected


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> The storytelling has been excellent. The actual wrestling itself...ehhhh.


I think you're being generous with the ehhhh...there's been at least three downright bad matches and there's a serious issue if I'm able to predict the Rumble winner considering I don't even watch the product.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ty1990 said:


> You don’t need to have brock win the rumble to set he and Roman up. I think someone else will win it and go against lashley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be a repeat of WM31,where Seth loses an early match, then wins the main. Or they could have AJ win. I mean, who else is there? I doubt they will promote someone like Bron this early.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

GO MARYSE AND MIZ!!!


----------



## the_hound

maryse ooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> But it was a hoss match, and he came out looking like the weaker hoss overall.
> 
> This was more than just a typical heel vs face matchup, to me at least.


I get where you coming from. Lashley vs Lesnar is a match that deserves it's on self-contained storyline if it's treated with it's full respect. But it being stuck in the middle of Lesnar vs Reigns part 5 took away from it for you.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Maryse hit a fuckin hurricanrana


----------



## RainmakerV2

Maryse is one bad bitch.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

NO!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm just not into this at all.

We all know who's going to win


----------



## DUD

Ref thinks its AEW with the break down in tag rules.


----------



## Honey Bucket

In case it needed to be mentioned..l.

…fuckinf Christ, Maryse. Those ass shots. Holy shit haha.

Sorry.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

GET OUTTA THERE IT COUPLE!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What was the point of that? Just to geek Miz out more? He gets beat with a woman's finish? Lmao. God bless Maryse though.


----------



## wwetna1

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This match would've worked better as the opener. Edge is involved so it's too big to be a piss break match, but it feels outta place in this spot.
> 
> The match is actually so far the best thing on the show though besides the two world title matches.


I think the honest thought is only miz and edge have the ability to work a crowd into reacting after a rumble and two title matches … you put Becky in this spot and it’s dead reaction


----------



## King Gimp

always great to see edge, but that was dull


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

No


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That match was good. Better than it had any right to be.


----------



## Teemu™

Honey Bucket said:


> In case it needed to be mentioned..l.
> 
> …fuckinf Christ, Maryse. Those ass shots. Holy shit haha.
> 
> Sorry.


Finally we agree on something.


----------



## Awareness

Lol I know Beth is going for a Viking/Valkyrie look but she looks like she's from an '80s glam band.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rumble time, even though now we all know who's winning.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Rip everyone who thought Seth vs Roman would steal the show


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I get where you coming from. Lashley vs Lesnar is a match that deserves it's on self-contained storyline if it's treated with it's full respect. But it being stuck in the middle of Lesnar vs Reigns part 5 took away from it for you.


Exactly.

It would've been on my wish list as a potential Mania Main event, without fuckery preferably.


----------



## wwetna1

I got to admit Maryse sold that shit well. She told a great story as it went on. From scared. To cocky like when she was a full timer. To stunned like did I really pull off a top rope move.


----------



## ty1990

I hope when I die I am reincarnated into the Miz so I know what it’s like to taste Maryse, she’s so yummy my lord 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

Watching Maryse, I feel the way neckbeards feel watching AEW.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> How about match quality? Though I disagree severely regarding a part timer who hasn't wrestled in two years walking in and winning the Rumble.
> 
> The Becky match was shit, the Womens Rumble was shit, this match is shit.


I agree match quality has been pretty shit, but I don't really gIve a fuck about match quality, as long as the guys I like win I don't really care.


----------



## BlissLynch

XDarkholmeX said:


> Rip everyone who thought Seth vs Roman would steal the show


Good not as good as Seth Roman.


----------



## Whoanma

Yup, they made her shine today as well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Time for Lesnar to take home the Rumble


----------



## Honey Bucket

Teemu™ said:


> Finally we agree on something.


You’ll get there in the end lad.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BlissLynch said:


> Good not as good as Seth Roman.


they were both great now dont start bickering, enjoy the Royal Rumble


----------



## RainmakerV2

Give me Breakker in the rumble and I'm happy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487635222254477316


----------



## DaSlacker

There's nothing wrong with this show, don't get me wrong. 

Still, anybody miss when these big events went 2 hours and 45 min? 

Long matches, long entrances and too many advertisements, and video packages suited to Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## wwetna1

This video makes me look at Sasha and think they didn’t expect her back for the rumble 😂🤣 because this would have been a hell of a return video package


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Take Becky/Doudrop off, this is my favorite WWE show in years. Just hoping for a fun Rumble even tho we all know Brock's gonna win


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just a random 3 minute Sasha promo? ....uh alright


----------



## Teemu™

Weird timing for that Sasha package, considering she got eliminated like a jabroni.


----------



## Dolorian

Them showing this video of Sasha now after how they booked her in the Rumble...


----------



## sara sad

The nerve for them to air this commercial after screwing her over tonight.

Fuck off WWE


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Elimination Chamber Package!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I agree match quality has been pretty shit, but I don't really gIve a fuck about match quality, as long as the guys I like win I don't really care.


Welp, that's certainly an interesting take.


----------



## december_blue

Are we all in agreeance that Maryse was the best part of that mixed tag?


----------



## RainmakerV2

DaSlacker said:


> There's nothing wrong with this show, don't get me wrong.
> 
> Still, anybody miss when these big events went 2 hours and 45 min?
> 
> Long matches, long entrances and too many advertisements, and video packages suited to Raw and SmackDown.



I mean 2 rumbles is already 2 hours right there. Kind of hard to keep the show under 3 hours lol.


----------



## wwetna1

DaSlacker said:


> There's nothing wrong with this show, don't get me wrong.
> 
> Still, anybody miss when these big events went 2 hours and 45 min?
> 
> Long matches, long entrances and too many advertisements, and video packages suited to Raw and SmackDown.


Welll they used the advertisements last ppvs to disinfect the ring every time they cut away. I wouldn’t be shocked if that’s the reason again. It’s just a different world we are in


----------



## Whoanma

Dolorian said:


> Them showing this video of Sasha now after how they booked her in the Rumble...


----------



## Lorromire

blah blah blah military advert

Why are their ads on a PPV?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They gave Sasha a 3 minute promo package calling her the greatest just to ho her out in 10 minutes in the rumble. Fucking idiots.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can they just start the match already?


----------



## FriedTofu

Random Sasha video. I guess they couldn't find anyone to fill up the ad spot.


----------



## postmoderno

DaSlacker said:


> There's nothing wrong with this show, don't get me wrong.
> 
> Still, anybody miss when these big events went 2 hours and 45 min?
> 
> Long matches, long entrances and too many advertisements, and video packages suited to Raw and SmackDown.


There's absolutely no reason for this to be over 3 hours. And now I'm watching some random military salute.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Is Sasha retiring or something? Wtf was that video package for?


----------



## PavelGaborik

How do they force Roman down our throats during the Rumble now? 

Any guesses?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Give me Breakker in the rumble and I'm happy


And maybe Walter, Waller, Hayes, Knight, Tony or Grimes to have a confrontation with Corbin


----------



## Mystic_King

Another promo? how many they would have? considering it's pretty late now

i get it that man is a hero but can they save it for RAW?


----------



## La Parka

its 11 pm, start the fucking match


----------



## Teemu™

This man is a hero. What a badass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is ridiculous.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Brock and Ronda winning the Rumble and getting both of their anticipated matches is hopefully the end of the MMA superman booking and they cam actually try to make some homegrown draws


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

This soldier is going to be the No 30 entrant.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Welp, that's certainly an interesting take.


Man I'm just disillusioned with pro wrestling in general, WWE and AEW both put out pretty below par products, it's easier to just not take wrestling seriously and just laugh at it, and if the guys I like win then that's great.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Watching Maryse, I feel the way neckbeards feel watching AEW.


Oh look another post where you mention aew Vince would be so proud of your virgin neckbeard self


----------



## wwetna1

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They gave Sasha a 3 minute promo package calling her the greatest just to ho her out in 10 minutes in the rumble. Fucking idiots.*


It makes no sense unless if they didn’t expect her back.

The only other way it’s acceptable is if they go back to do those video packages like the way they used to do the my sacrifice videos just to promote different talents and she’s just the first


----------



## Fallfarc

Wtf is this nonsense, get on with rumble


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cue foreign heel to abuse him


----------



## PavelGaborik

At this rate I'm going to die of alcohol poisoning before the Rumble even begins


----------



## AliFrazier100

I wish this pay per view started at 7 and not 8


----------



## Lorromire

Ayyyyy Rumble time


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cue foreign heel to abuse him


Veer Mahan, where are you when we need you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> How do they force Roman down our throats during the Rumble now?
> 
> Any guesses?


He enters, wins, and chooses to face Lesnar at Mania.

It'll be "great" storytelling.


----------



## Teemu™

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cue foreign heel to abuse him


AAAHLAAYLAAYALAAAYLAAYAALLAAAYLALAAAAAAHHHLL!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rollins can always limp out late win the rumble to a Huge pop

Brock can pick up his win at elimination series


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

ITS RUMBLE TIME!!!


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cue foreign heel to abuse him


Walter/Gunther about to turn his chest black


----------



## RainmakerV2

Welp AJ ain't winning.


----------



## wwetna1

Ring announcer pretty as fuck … and the phenomenal 1 is number 1


----------



## King Gimp

HERE WE GO LADS


----------



## sara sad

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They gave Sasha a 3 minute promo package calling her the greatest just to ho her out in 10 minutes in the rumble. Fucking idiots.*


Completely shameless.


----------



## postmoderno

PavelGaborik said:


> How do they force Roman down our throats during the Rumble now?
> 
> Any guesses?


Well if Lesnar wins (as many are predicting) to justify a match he could have just asked for anyway, that would do it in a roundabout way.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well Styles is about to be the Iron Man


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Walter/Gunther about to turn his chest black


I'm still calling him Walter lol


----------



## Mainboy

AJ - Iron man?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Men's Rumble time! AJ starting is a good choice.


----------



## -XERO-

*Wrong one


----------



## deadcool

The man who actually deserves to win the Rumble is coming first. It means he has no chance to win.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Who is this ring announcer? Man WWE bringing the baddies out tonight


----------



## Awareness

Damn and doing the HBK pose for drawing #1?


----------



## FriedTofu

I still don't understand why they didn't use Alexa for a spot in the rumble and have to resort to panic calls to random 'legends' to fill up the spots. Is she not medically cleared?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

enjoy the rumble, i am outta here


----------



## the_hound

SURELY FUCKING NOT........AJ vs HBK?


----------



## Lorromire

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Veer Mahan, where are you when we need you.


Holy fuck, I hope number 13 is Veer Mahaan, but it's just a promo that says he is coming to RAW soon.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Calling it now: Brock not winning the Rumble.

I'm leaning towards Big E or Drew...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anyways


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh shit!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah I can't see them doing the #1 Rumble winner two years in a row. AJ will probably last a good portion of the match though. Maybe almost all of it.


----------



## Lorromire

Nice first two to start


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Brock winning can't be more obvious. We don't need to watch this.


BlissLynch said:


> Good not as good as Seth Roman.


The Seth and Roman stuff was great until the end for me. I thought they'd have a longer match, and I don't know if this will lead to anything with Seth, or if he'll just get tossed to the wayside now. There's a lot of interest in his fued with Roman. It could easily be a mania main event if it weren't for Brock.


----------



## wwetna1

Glad Nak is finally healed.

and thankfully Cole and Pat are announcing this


----------



## Whoanma

Great. Kicks in the nuts.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nakamura vs Styles???

Ugh way to make the nerds cream themselves


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Remember Nakamura won the Rumble and we all thought we would get match of the year with these two?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

McIntyre the surprise if not Brock


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It would've been on my wish list as a potential Mania Main event, without fuckery preferably.


I get it, I got into wrestling during the Monday Night Wars, so fuckery is just a natural part of wrestling in my head . The weekly rematches is what irks me about today's WWE. Title matches where the entire main event scene interferes is just normal


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Man I'm just disillusioned with pro wrestling in general, WWE and AEW both put out pretty below par products, it's easier to just not take wrestling seriously and just laugh at it, and if the guys I like win then that's great.


It depends on how you look at it. I don't particularly enjoy the booking of either promotion lately, but as a fan of in-ring action and non-scripted promos I can't really compare the two.

The in-ring action tonight has been terrible, and I can't stand predictability, the final Female Rumble entrant was atrocious, I think Ronda is absolutely terrible, I can't stand watching her Shane McMahon esque striking...I'm sure how you can see I'm not particularly jumping up and down at the moment from what I've witnessed.

Opener was good, finish sucked. Brock/Lashley was going well until Roman had to get involved.

I just really hope more than anything there's no major fuckery here.


----------



## King Gimp

pat, shut tf up


----------



## Teemu™

Not a fan of that IC title belt. I really, really just like the original. With the white strap.


----------



## Boldgerg

Who in the fuck is this annoying cunt on commentary who's now jumping around on the announce table?

Insufferable dick head.


----------



## the_hound

pat "things have been on fire" hahahaha


----------



## FrankieDs316

Styles has to run the table if he wants to win!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 116071
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways


I'll be back in a few minutes. I have to er, cook something.


----------



## Awareness

Just imagine how much cooler the roster would be if they were on the same coke Pat is.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 116071
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways


Ay yo I'll be back in 15


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'll be back in a few minutes. I have to er, cook something.


Haha damn you beat me to it


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theory will last 40 minutes at least.


----------



## -XERO-

I rushed the gif. Forget about it now.

Blame Bayley. lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487638062779846656


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

PavelGaborik said:


> It depends on how you look at it. I don't particularly enjoy the booking of either promotion lately, but as a fan of in-ring action and non-scripted promos I can't really compare the two.
> 
> The in-ring action tonight has been terrible, and I can't stand predictability, the final Female Rumble entrant was atrocious, I think Ronda is absolutely terrible, I can't stand watching her Shane McMahon esque striking...I'm sure how you can see I'm not particularly jumping up and down at the moment from what I've witnessed.
> 
> Opener was good, finish sucked. Brock/Lashley was going well until Roman had to get involved.
> 
> I just really hope more than anything there's no major fuckery here.


It's been great. You're just drunk 🤭.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm just here for Jeff Jarrett


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Theory will be in it for a while


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Vince McMahon's toyboy at No 3.


----------



## the_hound

Boldgerg said:


> Who in the fuck is this annoying cunt on commentary who's now jumping around on the announce table?
> 
> Insufferable dick head.


oompah loompah, oklahoma, tony s or mask boy? Take your pick


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ugh I'm going to have to listen to Pat for a full fucking hour...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Izual_Rebirth said:


> It's been great. You're just drunk 🤭.


I'm not drunk enough to consider this "good" let alone "great"

Pass the bottle.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TNA TNA


----------



## King Gimp

Roode is wasted so much. I really enjoyed his "IT factor" gimmick in TNA.


----------



## wwetna1

Roode still does the best spine buster since HHH


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Roode's career died when he started teaming with Gable and Ziggler


----------



## Awareness

Always laugh when the spinebuster is met by selling the back of the head.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I could barely hear Robert Roode get any reaction.


----------



## La Parka

Roode was just in there for a shitty tna stare down, lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

the_hound said:


> oompah loompah, oklahoma, tony s or mask boy? Take your pick


I'll take any of the three, Mauro...and Hornswoggle before this insufferable dickhead.


----------



## Teemu™

lol wtf TNA chant. Haha. Kind of awesome. TNA was good back in the day - at least until storylines paid off.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man they never give Bobby Roode any love lmao.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Robert Roode...wow.

Really surprised he's still there.


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I want Austin Theory to win just to get that selfie of him pointing at the Mania sign.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Having Theory/Bron/Carmelo in the match for 30+ mins would be a nice touch


----------



## King Gimp

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nakamura vs Styles???
> 
> Ugh way to make the nerds cream themselves


oh don't be so transparent


----------



## Teemu™

I don't understand why Roode isn't world champion. He has all the tools. Looks amazing.


----------



## La Parka

They have a guy and a girl doing the mask protector gimmick? lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Well, I guess that's why he's still there...


----------



## Oracle

Who the fuck is this goof


----------



## Lorromire

God, Theory is so boring.

Ugh, now Holland is in.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Who tf is this dude?


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

King Gimp said:


> Roode is wasted so much. I really enjoyed his "IT factor" gimmick in TNA.


His title match with Aeris was great.


----------



## RapShepard

Should've bought the bulky club out

And Nakamura must be injured injured. He ain't did shit in weeks


----------



## troyag93

4 terrible entrances so far


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ridge Holland is garbage, but at least they're pushing new talent right?


----------



## Mainboy

Nakamura lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Take Nakamura off of TV for the love of God


----------



## RainmakerV2

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Having Theory/Bron/Carmelo in the match for 30+ mins would be a nice touch



Theres only 5 unclaimed spots and Bad Bunny and Lesnar and Shane are getting 3 of them. Doesn't leave a bunch of room for NXT sadly.


----------



## DaSlacker

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean 2 rumbles is already 2 hours right there. Kind of hard to keep the show under 3 hours lol.


If it wasn't for Ronda I'd have said do the women's match on SmackDown. 



wwetna1 said:


> Welll they used the advertisements last ppvs to disinfect the ring every time they cut away. I wouldn’t be shocked if that’s the reason again. It’s just a different world we are in


Didn't know that. Explains the random video packages.


----------



## Oracle

Teemu™ said:


> I don't understand why Roode isn't world champion. He has all the tools. Looks amazing.


James storm knew shame bobby didn't storm did an one and done match on NXT and was like fuck this


----------



## wwetna1

I honestly think they missed a shot to turn Sheamus face. After being one of the last survivors on his team and then winning a handicap match on ppv, he should have went solo face. And ridge and Cesaro should have rehashed the Bar


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ridge Holland is madeup, I don't care


----------



## Awareness

Omos food.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Hope they pull a swerve and let AJ win


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This might be one of the worst mens rumble fields in history


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Was that Nakamura elimination a botch? It seemed too low key.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Who tf is this dude?


Ridge Holland- Billy Club User, former pro Rugby player, and Big Sheamus fan


----------



## Teemu™

Real talk. I'm pretty out of wrestling these days, and few guys grab my interest out of this new crop of talent, but Montez Ford is one of them. Love this dude.


----------



## Error_404

They should've brought back The King for commentary for this match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, so this is the part of the show where my unfamiliarity has me lost.

Because I have no clue who 66% of the guys in the ring are.

Great. Montez. 50% now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Austin Theory has star potential


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Alright Damian Priest!


----------



## Error_404

Damian Priest's old theme was much better.


----------



## postmoderno

I'm guessing aj and theory will both be in for a while and end up eliminating each other to justify continuing their feud.


----------



## Teemu™

Damian seems like someone I should like, but ehh. His character and material are so lame.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Okay, so this is the part of the show where my unfamiliarity has me lost.
> 
> Because I have no clue who 66% of the guys in the ring are.
> 
> Great. Montez. 50% now.


Montez is dope


----------



## Lorromire

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ridge Holland is garbage, but at least they're pushing new talent right?


I'd rather they push someone because they can succeed, not for the sake of pushing someone new.


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## DaSlacker

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres only 5 unclaimed spots and Bad Bunny and Lesnar and Shane are getting 3 of them. Doesn't leave a bunch of room for NXT sadly.


If it's like previous years several of the announced names will be left off the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

When are the real stars coming in?


----------



## Whoanma

MeekMahan has developed the perfect cure for insomnia.


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> This might be one of the worst mens rumble fields in history


Still upset


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Great Liberator


----------



## Lorromire

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Austin Theory has star potential


Sure, a "Christmas tinsel star" kind of power.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

MrMeeseeks said:


> This might be one of the worst mens rumble fields in history


Not really, Theory is an up and coming star and AJ is tremendous


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Everyone runs in and immediately almost eliminates AJ and then runs away. I hope they keep doing this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Zayn? I can live with that.


----------



## Lorromire

I forgot that Zayn had bad music now lol


----------



## RockOfJericho

Ridge Holland...never heard of him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

YESSS ZAYNNN


----------



## RainmakerV2

So Knoxville must be next.


----------



## Good Bunny

KO next?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

So I guess, Johnny Knoxville's next?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Lorromire said:


> I forgot that Zayn had bad music now lol


I love Zayn lol


----------



## Dolorian

Knoxville coming up next I guess. Wonder what stunt he will pull.


----------



## La Parka

Johnny Knoxville got the biggest pop?

oh boy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> MeekMahan has developed the perfect cure for insomnia.


Brother Nero, I knew you'd come


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WEE MAN


----------



## King Gimp

KNOXVILLEEEEEEEE


----------



## Oracle

How did a has been like Knoxville get a pop like that


----------



## the_hound

here we fucking go


----------



## Mainboy

Jackass lol


----------



## Paul12907

WEE MAN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lesenfanteribles

WEEEE MAN


----------



## Whoanma

lesenfanteribles said:


> So I guess, Johnny Knoxville's next?





Dolorian said:


> Knoxville coming up next I guess. Wonder what stunt he will pull.


Predictable shite.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Nexus look different to the last time we saw them.


----------



## Teemu™

Wrestlers today are so small, Knoxville doesn't even look that out of place.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

KNOXVILLE, ROFL 😭😭😭😂😂😂


----------



## Paul12907

Knoxville no sell


----------



## lesenfanteribles

He can take a beatdown XD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Now get Nick Khan out there to finish Knoxville off


----------



## Lorromire

As shit as Montez is, man, he has a beautiful Frog Splash.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Knoxville sells better than half the AEW roster lmao.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Paul12907 said:


> Knoxville no sell


He's used to pain


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Knoxville looking like Evan Peter's Quicksilver with those goggles.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

This feels like that one year where Dick Murdoch was in the Rumble.


----------



## La Parka

montez ford again, wow! 

lucky guy


----------



## Good Bunny

BOOOOOOO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

THE CONSPIRACY!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Knoxville sells better than half the AEW roster lmao.


Knoxville's attire is GOATED


----------



## FringeDweller

What a boring rumble match and royal Rumble overall.


----------



## King Gimp

lmao tron botch


----------



## PavelGaborik

Am I the only one who thinks Priest absolutely sucks? 

Theory too for that matter


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Well, so much for that ))


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking hell this is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Dolorian

They botched the graphics there


----------



## postmoderno

I hope one of the zombies from the miz/priest match gets a spot here.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

What was that botch


----------



## ty1990

PavelGaborik said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Priest absolutely sucks?
> 
> Theory too for that matter


No you are not sir, he is awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

I hope Cody makes a shock appearance


----------



## La Parka

Why is that fool with the mask still in there?


----------



## troyag93

Whens Corey Graves coming out


----------



## the_hound

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FIENNNNNNNNND


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Save us Cody


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh God it's OMOS


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LETS GO OMOS


----------



## The_It_Factor

I don’t know who a lot of these guys are because I haven’t watched in so long, but they’re a lot bigger than they used to be. Bobby Roode was in way better shape than when I last saw him. Is the wellness policy still a thing? Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Such underwhelming results. Worst Royal Rumble ever, it was so bad fans were walking out


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Garbage Omos


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Where the fuck is Jeff Jarrett???


----------



## Honey Bucket

As usual, Michael Cole’s commentary is pathetic.

Christ. ‘If only so and so was able to get to so and so quickly’…..

Oh just fuck off back to your ‘I was good in New Japan commentary once’ world.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Major lack of star power compared to the women's Rumble


----------



## RainmakerV2

Omos is gonna set the record ain't he.


----------



## Lorromire

I hope we get to see that Omos angry face


----------



## Teemu™

Omos should win and become WWE champion.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Save us Cody


----------



## postmoderno

LOL Omos's facial expressions are so bad.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God fuck off Ricochet


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

LOL flipochet


----------



## wwetna1

You almost need a Brock or Sheamus type to take Omos out


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

So, who is the giant that enters next and face off with Omos?

Cue Great Khali...


----------



## DUSTY 74

Knoxville w the Andy Kaufman gear


----------



## Oracle

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Major lack of star power compared to the women's Rumble


yeah we saw stars like Michelle mcool and mighty Molly and Alicia fox


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Omos showcase


----------



## Dolorian

Flipochet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397991877706760203


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It is mind boggling that Ricochet is still employed


----------



## postmoderno

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> So, who is the giant that enters next and face off with Omos?
> 
> Cue Great Khali...


Is Giant Gonzalez available?


----------



## FriedTofu

omg that ringpost bump look like it really hurt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Remember the good old days when rumbles had stars like Austin, Shawn, Cena, HHH?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ricochet?


----------



## FrankenTodd

They may have to bring Sarah Logan back….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Another guy that shouldn't be employed


----------



## Teemu™

postmoderno said:


> Is Giant Gonzalez available?


He's dead.


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> omg that ringpost bump look like it really hurt.


Yeah I think Styles got hit hard there.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

I might actually turn this off, the men's rumble sucks....The women's was way better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'd think Lesnar would eliminate Omos, but I don't think Lesnar's in until 30. Everyone teams up on Omos to eliminate him?


----------



## DaSlacker

Ridge Holland will be released before the end of 2022. He's another in a long line of 'bodies' that don't grasp the basics enough to get over.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Did Omos just do the Wanderlei Silva wrist roll that Punk does?


----------



## Soul Rex

What is this bunch of jobbers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Omos sounds and looks permanently constipated


----------



## wwetna1

Are they going to put “Damian” over by having him get mad and toss Omos


becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Major lack of star power compared to the women's Rumble


Styles, Sheamus, Mysterio, Orton, Riddle, E, Kofi


----------



## RainmakerV2

Damn they really bitched Priest like that?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

There is literally no stars in this rumble yet except AJ


----------



## lesenfanteribles

In before Gable Steveson debuts in this


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Made Priest look like a chump


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'd think Lesnar would eliminate Omos, but I don't think Lesnar's in until 30. Everyone teams up on Omos to eliminate him?


Dont think Brocks in it. He loves the Saudi money. He can win the chamber to face reigns


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

LOL dom mysterio, oh joy


----------



## wwetna1

Lol at Chad saying it was because of his plan


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

LOL dom mysterio, oh joy


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The beginning of Dominik's theme is so generic.


----------



## troyag93

Dom mysterio still a thing?


----------



## Oracle

thank fucking god


----------



## Mainboy

Omos out


----------



## Teemu™

NOOOOOOO! Why are they burying Omos I FUCKING HATE WWE!!!


----------



## Whoanma

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'd think Lesnar would eliminate Omos, but I don't think Lesnar's in until 30. Everyone teams up on Omos to eliminate him?


Predictable much?


----------



## postmoderno

Dammit. I really should have just turned this thing off after the first match. I feel like someone who sat down at a slot machine, hit the jackpot, but then pissed away all my winnings.


----------



## Awareness

Dominick is such a dork.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow he went a lot quicker than I expected.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The midget rumble


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Well he's out.


----------



## DaSlacker

Dominik's career is fucked. 

He's got the cursed number - #14.


----------



## Dolorian

Good, Omos out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

wwetna1 said:


> Are they going to put “Damian” over by having him get mad and toss Omos
> 
> Styles, Sheamus, Mysterio, Orton, Riddle, E, Kofi


Is that that best they got? 💀 

So pretty much the best they have there is just Randy Orton and we all know hes probably not winning it. 🙄


----------



## postmoderno

Teemu™ said:


> He's dead.


I suppose that answers that question


----------



## La Parka

XDarkholmeX said:


> The beginning of Dominik's theme is so generic.


I thought it was Bob Holly.

You could imagine how disappointment I was when he didn't show up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LETS GO CORBIN GET YOU SOME


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Compare these guys to Lashley, Roman and Lesnar 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

My dream match is Dom Mysterio vs Brock Anderson


----------



## Boldgerg

The lack of star power in this Rumble is hilarious.


----------



## Teemu™

Corbin. We're finally getting some superstars here.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This rumble is sooo bad


----------



## Good Bunny

Dunno who else is in this but I’d root for AJ or Riddle to win and challenge Bobby


----------



## wwetna1

DaSlacker said:


> Ridge Holland will be released before the end of 2022. He's another in a long line of 'bodies' that don't grasp the basics enough to get over.


His best trait was literally he was muscle in nxt and next to Cole, KOR, Fish he looked huge 

He’s really got no purpose short of teaming with Cesaro as Sheamus offers too much to not be used weekly in solo fashions


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Is it just me or are these intervals barely a minute, it's going by really quickly


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I can hear the boredom from the announcer's voice


----------



## Lorromire

If you asked me 5 years ago if Corbin could get any worse than being awful at everything I would've laughed.

I was wrong.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Compare these guys to Lashley, Roman and Lesnar 😂


One of these isn't like the others.


----------



## december_blue

Gable is gold.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Boldgerg said:


> The lack of star power in this Rumble is hilarious.


Literally AJ is the only star


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> My dream match is Dom Mysterio vs Brock Anderson


loser can't use their fathers last name anymore.

career vs career match basically.


----------



## FriedTofu

Austin Theory enrolling in the Alpha academy is a potential comedy goldmine.


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## FringeDweller

Corbin and Styles are the only stars in the match right now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Major lack of star power compared to the women's Rumble


The womens Rumble was a lack of star power too!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> The midget rumble


Next


----------



## The_It_Factor

Why is Barron Corbin named “Happy” now and why does he have a Hispanic gimmick? I’m so confused


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The royal jobber match !


----------



## PavelGaborik

Was that Ricochet elimination a botch? lmao


----------



## troyag93

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is it just me or are these intervals barely a minute, it's going by really quickly


Shows 4 hours, better go by quick


----------



## La Parka

15 royal rumbles and 12 eliminations?

what a terrible KD.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is it just me or are these intervals barely a minute, it's going by really quickly



Yeah it's nowhere close to 90 seconds.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Oh look it's Shawn Michaels....wait never mind


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The_It_Factor said:


> Why is Barron Corbin named “Happy” now and why does he have a Hispanic gimmick? I’m so confused


Everyone is


----------



## FrankenTodd

I apologize to Johnny Knoxville, you were the biggest thing of the Rumble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USCena

Dolph changed his theme???? Lol, he's finally come full circle in blandness.


----------



## Mystic_King

This match has been a jobber fest so far. AJ Styles is literally the only with star power


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Other than AJ, no stars in this. Pretty nuts. Where are the fun cameos? Where are the main eventers you do have? Sheesh.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

So many of these guys are lucky to be employed


----------



## postmoderno

This feels more and more preshow-ish by the moment.


----------



## Paul12907

La Parka said:


> 15 royal rumbles and 12 eliminations?
> 
> what a terrible KD.


AHAHAHh literally what i was typing, what an absolute geek ziggler is


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Looks like they are going 30 seconds?


----------



## Awareness

Oh sweet baby Jesus, please bless this Royal Rumble with Mayor Kane to purge this land of jobbers.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Oh shit. Dolph got a beard.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

USCena said:


> Dolph changed his theme???? Lol, he's finally come full circle in blandness.


Dolph is the wish.com version of HBK


----------



## troyag93

Love Corbins finisher


----------



## Teemu™

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next


Oh god please no, ahahahah.


----------



## wwetna1

Vince go kill the kid


----------



## FringeDweller

The_It_Factor said:


> Why is Barron Corbin named “Happy” now and why does he have a Hispanic gimmick? I’m so confused


He's the offspring of a love affair between Kane and Carlito Carribean Cool.


----------



## La Parka

kinda looks like they're making the field shitty for brock dosen't get shit on for winning


----------



## lesenfanteribles

postmoderno said:


> This feels more and more preshow-ish by the moment.


Looks like WM Pre-show


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Brock should have no problem winning this rumble


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FELLA!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor

I miss the old early 10’s Ziggler


----------



## Lorromire

Jeez, I never thought I'd be happy to see Sheamus


----------



## PavelGaborik

Did they seriously re-brand Baron Corbin "Happy" Corbin? 

Is this 1990? what the fuck lmao.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh yes Sheamus, business just picked up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

La Parka said:


> 15 royal rumbles and 12 eliminations?
> 
> what a terrible KD.


Yeah not a good record for sure.


----------



## Mainboy

Theory out.

AJ is going to the end


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

🥱


----------



## Oracle

not joking the women rumble has been better than the mens.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

-XERO- said:


> *Thank God For Bayley*  (but I'm still resisting).


A day off is better than having to waste time in what truly was the worst womens Royal Rumble match ever 😂


----------



## wwetna1

I can’t tell if they teasing face Sheamus or not. Even just then he promised he go get em to his student


----------



## Teemu™

So many of these geeks would be lucky to be featured as jobbers on Superstars in 1989.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Where the FUCK is Bron Breakker? I mean fuck give me Gunther at this point.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Looks like it's AJ or Brock.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The men's rumble should've been on the pre-show


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Sheamus won the Rumble 10 years ago, let that sink in


----------



## Paul12907

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> The men's rumble should've been on the pre-show


GOAT comment


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This match sucks so much


----------



## lesenfanteribles

PavelGaborik said:


> Did they seriously re-brand Baron Corbin "Happy" Corbin?
> 
> Is this 1990? what the fuck lmao.


He also went through the Sad Corbin route


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BUGEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Good Bunny

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is it just me or are these intervals barely a minute, it's going by really quickly


Funny you say that, I was actually nerdy enough to do a countdown. They’ve been 90 seconds from the start of theme music hitting. There was one instance that was 100 seconds, but otherwise it seems 90 seconds is legit


----------



## ty1990

This is awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Please, no more. WWE reminding me why I hate 99% of the wrestlers.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This literally feels like the Sunday Night Heat version of the Royal Rumble...


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> not joking the women rumble has been better than the mens.


And that was awful as well.


----------



## DRose1994

Idc what anyone says, Rick Boogs is trash. Just a goofy looking bloke


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Who the fuck is that guy?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lesnar eliminates AJ to win.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Did AEW sponsor this flippy midget Rumble?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Waluigi should enter at number 30 and win the Rumble 😂

It would be better than any of these jobbers!


----------



## Lorromire

_Gable is getting eliminated_

_cuts to Sheamus_

?????????????


----------



## Paul12907

Remember before the show then we all worried they didn't have enough stars to fill the womens match?


----------



## Awareness

This Boogs guy actually looks like he could become something. Personality in the ring, looks unique.


----------



## BlissLynch

Well at this stage the woman’s rumble was far better paced. And far more fun. This is a snooze fest. Hopefully a few surprise returns to give it a much needed shot in the arm.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487644491687161858


----------



## DRose1994

Rick Boogs literally has the same mannerisms as john silver from the dark order.


----------



## La Parka

that shitty AEW battle royal with glacier was better than this.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

🥱


----------



## The_It_Factor

This guy looks pretty legit… but of course they make him cringe


----------



## FringeDweller

Would love to see a Deep Six.


----------



## hari123

I get the feeling AJ is going to win this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I can legitmately say I don't know 80% of these dudes in the ring


----------



## PavelGaborik

Who the fuck are these geeks?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

the crowd is dead


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boogs needs a singles push, he's everything you need in a wrestler


----------



## lesenfanteribles

This is starting to look like the 30-Man Jobber Rumble.


----------



## wwetna1

Orton
Riddle
Big E
Kofi
Rey
Otis
Owens 

who am I missing?


----------



## PavelGaborik

hari123 said:


> I get the feeling AJ is going to win this.


Bork wins

there's your spoiler.


----------



## Lorromire

La Parka said:


> that shitty AEW battle royal with glacier was better than this.


Glacier to headline Mania! Calling it now


----------



## troyag93

La Parka said:


> that shitty AEW battle royal with glacier was better than this.


That's bad


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Is this rumble a joke? I can't believe all the jobbers in this. Holy shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol what?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bye AJ lmao


----------



## Awareness

Wow, Stevie Richards really grew in height after leaving Raven's Nest.


----------



## La Parka

im guessing someone goods coming out because they aint got any star power in there lmao


----------



## Lorromire

No way, really? AJ gone from that joker? Fuck me.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mainboy

Who the fuck is winning this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Welp Styles gone.


----------



## FringeDweller

So Seth Rollins or Brock Lesnar is winning.


----------



## Error_404

AJ eliminated by freakin madcap moss???


----------



## Lorromire

And now we have to deal with Riddle, ugh.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

There goes AJ


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is the worst Rumble I've ever seen and it's not even close.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

They really just let Styles get eliminated by a geek?


----------



## Dolorian

This goof eliminating Styles...


----------



## The_It_Factor

When did wrestlers get big again?


----------



## Trophies

Zelina eliminating Sasha and now Madcap eliminating AJ...WWE sure knows how to book. Fucking hell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DRose1994

This has been BAD.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Jobber Rumble...road to JobberMania


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

They planning to load the ring with jobbers and Brock's gonna kill them? Wtf is this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THANK FUCK STYLES IS GONE


----------



## RainmakerV2

Save us NXT 2.0


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> This is the worst Rumble I've ever seen and it's not even close.


Absolutely woeful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

AJ considering Angle's advice


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I can't even say this is a bad match, just extremely uninteresting.

And who the fuck is Madcap Moss? Is he in the ring?

Where these dudes come from?


----------



## La Parka

I'm pretty sure Steve Blackman could get the biggest pop with this field.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I really hope AJ gets one final run in either Japan or AEW before his career comes to a close.


----------



## john sminth

So we all know Brock is gonna enter 28-30 and win


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Bye Boogs


----------



## FringeDweller

This rumble proves why the brand split and two world titles aren't sustainable.


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssss


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Trophies said:


> Zelina eliminating Sasha and now Madcap eliminating AJ...WWE sure knows how to book. Fucking hell.


Sasha is injured and shouldnt have even been in it tbh.


----------



## Awareness

Funnily enough, the 2012 Rumble was also pretty dour when it came to the roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Drew ain't winning.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BIG DADDY DREW IS BACK


----------



## USCena

McIntyre fucking back!!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Man this really shows how thin the roster is. Lot's of people. But have failed to make much out of them.


----------



## wwetna1

Moss real life was funny as fuck though as Drew


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Drew


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh Drew... well that's an interesting one.

Lesnar's still winning though probably.


----------



## Dolorian

Yes, Drew!


----------



## postmoderno

maybe the egg will win it all


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Who the fuck is that guy?


Says everyone all night tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Never mind, McIntyre is gonna kill the jobbers


----------



## Oracle

Drew had his time and nobody gives a fuck about him has the pop of a wet fart


----------



## American_Nightmare

McIntyre probably gonna be the last person thrown out.


----------



## troyag93

Can Lesnar come out and just f5 everyone and win


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I feel so bad for Aj why the fuck is moss in this match let alone still employed? The fuck does he have on nick khan?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

My man Drew!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I guess there's not many surprise entrants ))


----------



## The_It_Factor

Wait, I thought he got neck surgery like 2 weeks ago???


----------



## Dolorian

Yes, Drew throwing out the muppets, go!


----------



## FringeDweller

I still see Drew as a midcarder.


----------



## postmoderno

You know things are bad when people are excited to see Drew.


----------



## Trophies

Wonder if Riddle is ready for a push. No more tag champs so there's that.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

MrMeeseeks said:


> I feel so bad for Aj why the fuck is moss in this match let alone still employed? The fuck does he have on nick khan?


They still need guys to fill the pre-shows


----------



## Whoanma

McIntyre cleaning up Jobberville.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Just how those jobbers should of been handled...Fuck off geeks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Owens is a sleeper here. Watch him.


----------



## Teemu™

To everyone wondering why Madcap Moss is employed, dude is built like a shit brick house. He looks like a pro wrestling superstar, of course he is employed. He is a rarity in today's era.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

KO


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Such a garbage rumble. Way to kill a good show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns AGAIN 🤪


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Drew do us a favour and throw this fat cunt out


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


> McIntyre cleaning up Jobberville.


Love it.


----------



## Awareness

"Here is a guy who does not care about his body." - Pat on Owens lmao


----------



## FringeDweller

What's the WWE gonna be like in 5 years when there's no Lesnar, Orton, Lashley and Styles?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

United States Champion....ship - Michael Cole, probably, 2022


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

lesenfanteribles said:


> I guess there's not many surprise entrants ))


3 more surprise entrants left by my count. Lesnar is surely one of them. Then, I don't know. Kane maybe and perhaps Shane McMahon?


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Women's rumble should of closed


----------



## RainmakerV2

Owens looks like he's dropped some weight.


----------



## Lorromire

If the Rumble is this awful then I wonder what it was like before Vince re-wrote it for the fourth time tonight


----------



## FringeDweller

What's the 2027 rumble gonna be like?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

FringeDweller said:


> What's the WWE gonna be like in 5 years when there's no Lesnar, Orton, Lashley and Styles?


AEW 2.0


----------



## Mainboy

View attachment 116076

Styles eliminated by some jobber
View attachment 116076


----------



## john sminth

Isn't it sad that nothing was out info for this and we all know Brock is coming out to win


----------



## King Gimp

I'm usually not an "indy darling" guy, but I love Owens.


----------



## DerekArmstrong

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> THANK FUCK STYLES IS GONE


Feed him to Roman the Barbarian in his post-Mania title feud and retire for good


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> 3 more surprise entrants left by my count. Lesnar is surely one of them. Then, I don't know. Kane maybe and perhaps Shane McMahon?


We'll see.


----------



## La Parka

some name value now, rumble heatin up a bit


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> To everyone wondering why Madcap Moss is employed, dude is built like a shit brick house. He looks like a pro wrestling superstar, of course he is employed. He is a rarity in today's era.


He's trash and has been ever since he's been in wwe foh he's irrelevant


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

FringeDweller said:


> What's the 2027 rumble gonna be like?


Kevin owens will return as a legend appearance


----------



## Dolorian

I think Lesnar last eliminates Drew as a reversal to when Drew won the Rumble by eliminating Lesnar.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Shane Lesnar and Bad Bunny still to come.


----------



## Mainboy

Styles being eliminated by a jobber is a joke


----------



## PavelGaborik

Rey got a beer belly


----------



## troyag93

Rey mysterio is on the cover of 2k. Fuck it! Have him win it


----------



## FrankenTodd

The winner tonight is the WM sign that caught on fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MrMeeseeks said:


> I feel so bad for Aj why the fuck is moss in this match let alone still employed? The fuck does he have on nick khan?


AJ shouldnt have resigned back when his contract was up, he would at least have been looked at as a TNA veteran if he went back there.


----------



## USCena

FrankenTodd said:


> Says everyone all night tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a youtube video the other day, and it had a fan reaction from one of the rumbles with Bo in it. He or she was "who the fuck is Bo Dallas???!" haha


----------



## elo

Drew back already sorta throws a spanner in the works, Bobby v Drew is possible for a Mania night 1 and Lesnar could go wild at the Chamber instead to get Roman.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Come on bring on Lesnar


----------



## The_It_Factor

The pop-up powerbomb has got to go


----------



## Dolorian

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shane Lesnar and Bad Bunny still to come.


Orton


----------



## the_hound

FringeDweller said:


> What's the 2027 rumble gonna be like?


probably have the same old cunts moaning about it on here


----------



## ImpactFan

Where is Retribution? 😂😂


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I just don't understand the production of the match. Why didn't we get Owens 10 entrants ago?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Saved the names for the second half, it seems.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZVGsJsPf01/


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kofi to avoid Rumble elimination by amputating both feet


Hoping to continue his annual tradition of avoiding elimination from the Royal Rumble match in a creatively preposterous and implausible manner, popular professional wrestler Kofi Kingston has had both of his feet surgically removed. Because a competitor can only be eliminated from the Royal...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## RainmakerV2

No NXT guys? This sucks


----------



## FringeDweller

Multiple former world champions in the ring right now and all of them feel like Midcarders.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The new day is so played out


----------



## King Gimp

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZVGsJsPf01/


kek


----------



## PavelGaborik

Trophies said:


> Wonder if Riddle is ready for a push. No more tag champs so there's that.


I think it's time to at least put boots or knee pads on the guy....then we'll talk push


----------



## Dolorian

Oh right, Kofi has to do his mandatory Rumble spot.


----------



## Awareness

Owens using the Stunner has damaged all its cool factor severely.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Totally forgot about Kofi


----------



## Whoanma

FringeDweller said:


> What's the 2027 rumble gonna be like?


----------



## troyag93

Yeah touch the floor


----------



## La Parka

no kofi spot tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kofi botched his spot LMAO


----------



## john sminth

It's so sad we all the ending lmao....


----------



## Lorromire

Booooooootch


----------



## lesenfanteribles

He touched the floor already.


----------



## USCena

Streaks are broken tonight with Kofi and Naomi.


----------



## Error_404

Was kofi supposed to save himself there???


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Welp see ya Kofi


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

This rumble is really showing how little star power the mens roster has.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The women's Rumble was a hot mess, but the men's Rumble is just fucking boring.*


----------



## Paul12907

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was such a terrible attempted spot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ImpactFan said:


> Where is Retribution? 😂😂


They are called The Bloodline now, same garbage gimmick based off woke ideology.


----------



## Oracle

There is no way anybody can say the mens rumble has been better than the womens.

awful


----------



## King Gimp

WHAT A BOTCH LMAO


----------



## Soul Rex

Lmao who wrote that spot.. Too difficult for Kofi.

What a botch.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

lesenfanteribles said:


> He touched the floor already.


definitely a botch


----------



## bozojeff

Lol Kofi dumb spot monkey love seeing him botch


----------



## RainmakerV2

So Orton, Bad Bunny, Lesnar, Shane and Big E..thats what's left.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

5 spots left and 3 are still open


----------



## lesenfanteribles

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The women's Rumble was a hot mess, but the men's Rumble is just fucking boring.*


WWE is a hot mess so it's expected.


----------



## deadcool

Kofi botched the spot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Yipee, trash can Otis


----------



## USCena

Riddle being a little bitch. Maybe you should wear some fucking boots then, you high as fuck dumbass!!


----------



## Godlike13

For the best. That Kofi shtick has gotten old.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

5 more. Orton, Lesnar... I'm not sure who else would be in here.


----------



## DaSlacker

This is similar to 1993 Royal Rumble. Steady flow yet nothing exciting and lack of star power.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

La Parka said:


> I thought it was Bob Holly.
> 
> You could imagine how disappointment I was when he didn't show up.


I would pop for a 60 year old Bob Holly. A lot more than the people we got out here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Kofi, you had one job...


----------



## Trophies

Kofi getting older...can't do those special spots lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I'm guessing he was supposed to land on the barricade?


----------



## john sminth

Izual_Rebirth said:


> This rumble is really showing how little star power the mens roster has.


Well they stuff Roman down your throat all day....what do you expect


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Izual_Rebirth said:


> This rumble is really showing how little star power the mens roster has.


This is almost on purpose. It's gotta be Brock. They want people to go nuts when Brock wins, not boo


----------



## The_It_Factor

I thought this dude was a comedy gimmick?


----------



## La Parka

I wanted a trip down nostalgia lane, not a reminder of how shitty the modern roster is.


----------



## Good Bunny

If they didn’t show a replay, they could’ve got away with keeping Kofi alive 

DAMNIT IT KEVIN


----------



## American_Nightmare

Kofi is lucky if he didn't break any ribs.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Will the majority of the guys who participated in this year's Rumble will still be here for next year's Rumble?


----------



## Paul12907

Male Doudrop In


----------



## PavelGaborik

Can you hear that? the sound of 45k human beings who have fallen asleep.


----------



## FringeDweller

Even the 1999 rumble felt like a bunch of jobbers and unestablished names like Triple . But at least it had McMahon vs Austin.


----------



## toontownman

Worst rumble of all time right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If Kofi was supposed to roll with Big E to the end they're gonna have to adjust lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whoanma said:


>


Ewe whats Jungle Boy doing on that poster? And GOOD GRIEF HES NAKED! 😂


----------



## Good Bunny

#BadNewsSanta said:


> 5 more. Orton, Lesnar... I'm not sure who else would be in here.


Big E, Woods


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

This mens rumble is boring so far putting me to sleep. The womens was way better so far.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

4 left, 3 surprises let's go


----------



## Mystic_King

I'm not a fan of Lesnar win the rumble but at this point i really pray he comes out and saves us from this jobber fest


----------



## RainmakerV2

Orton, Bad Bunny, Lesnar, Shane. There's your ending 4 entrants


----------



## postmoderno

damn. i zoned out and missed the kofi botch


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> This is almost on purpose. It's gotta be Brock. They want people to go nuts when Brock wins, not boo


I'm going with Seth.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This needs something new like Bron or something


----------



## Paul12907

Anyone remember few months ago? Big E was the champ and was announcing the entrances for Tyson Fury vs Wilder lol.


----------



## troyag93

That's why you aren't champion any more big e you fucking goofball


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good Bunny said:


> Big E, Woods


I forgot Big E yeah. Woods is cleared though? Thought he was injured.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This needs something new like Bron or something


I'd take Walter.


----------



## the_hound

brock, seth and roman hahaha


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The woman's rumble was a dumpster fire and this is somehow even worse the bar was set on the ground and wwe managed to underperform


----------



## Lorromire

I really don't wanna watch this to the end, but I've already made it so far.. ugh, Idk.

Bad Bunny. Time to shut it off I guess.


----------



## Oracle

This aint fucking it chief


----------



## King Gimp

BAD BUNNY LET'S GOOOO


----------



## PavelGaborik

At this point Lesnar winning is probably the best outcome.

The WWE roster is a mess.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BAD BUNNY


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bring it home Bad Bunny!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliFrazier100

Kofi messed up. But it looked like a tough spot to do.


----------



## The_It_Factor

The kofi spot was just stupid. I get that it’s padded, but still…. You’re asking a guy to jump off the top rope and land on his ribs on the barricade lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Waluigi coming out at number 30 and just winning would be so much better than the shit we are seeing here, have him cut a epic "screw you Sakurai" promo that would be more entertaining than any of these jobbers 😂


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Bad Bunneh


----------



## La Parka

bad bunny carrying this rumble


----------



## Whoanma

What a waste, lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Odd they have Bad Bunny come out when they eliminated Damien ages ago.


----------



## The One

postmoderno said:


> damn. i zoned out and missed the kofi botch


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

So much for a surprise men's appearance that was unexpected 🥱


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Bad Bunny is fire lol


----------



## toontownman

When Boogs is the highlight of the match you know you have gone wrong somewhere.

No one that is an exciting winner here. Why did they put this on last?


----------



## Good Bunny

Imagine if we didn’t get spoiled 70 pages ago lol

bunny is my boy tho


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I don't think there's ever been a Rumble that went without a "Rumble moment" this late.

Like a big spot or face off. No surprise appearances. Not even star making domination or anyone close to breaking anything resembling a record.

Oh. Bad Bunny.

Sigh. I guess...


----------



## Oracle

Sheamus fucking dead and buried


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy, Lesnar and a bum left?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Orton Lesnar and Shane left


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

toontownman said:


> When Boogs is the highlight of the match you know you have gone wrong somewhere.
> 
> No one that is an exciting winner here. Why did they put this on last?


I'm sad how they've treated AJ and Sasha both


----------



## Paul12907

They missed a trick having Knoxville and Bad Bunny face off for lols


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bad Bunny is better than Dominic


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Bad Bunny vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania


----------



## The_It_Factor

Nothing makes wrestling look legit quite like having random musicians and elderly stunt men come in and beat the “superstars” up


----------



## -XERO-

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZVGsJsPf01/


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I get they don't want the crowd to be disappointed about Brock winning. But we couldn't get Bad Bunny at #15? The Godfather or Val Venus or something?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Lesnar winning this will be worth it if he maims Bad Bunny.


----------



## Awareness

Seriously though, Bad Bunny is kind of sick in the ring. Good execution.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bad Bunny is a more exciting wrestler than the actual employed talent, LMAO!!! 🤣*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Here comes the money


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SHANE O MAC LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The true best in the world !


----------



## the_hound

who said shane o mac?


----------



## Lorromire

HERE COME THE MOST LETHAL FISTS IN ALL OF WRESTLING


----------



## troyag93

A real star, Shane O Mac


----------



## ImpactFan

Wrestlemania: 

Shane vs Austin Theory with Vince on a pole


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats Andrade doing in the Rumble? 😂


----------



## lesenfanteribles

SHANE O MAC


----------



## Good Bunny

HERE COMES THE MONAAAAAY


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RainmakerV2

Shane dripping sweat within 30 seconds LOL


----------



## drougfree

fuck it let bunny beat lesnar


----------



## postmoderno

The One said:


>


You da real mvp


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD


----------



## PavelGaborik

Somehow Shane McMahon has more fluid, believable looking punches than Ronda Rousey....


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HERE COMES THE MONEYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Blade Runner

Riddle is winning this


----------



## Mainboy

Shane eliminating Owens


----------



## the_hound

shane vs kein owens at mania in a street fight..............................PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Sorry Punk, Shane is the true best in the world!


----------



## toontownman

Fuck me it gets worse. 
Why is Shane McMahon in a royal rumble I'm 2022 and eliminating Kevin Owen's.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Brock and Orton left.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Waluigi coming out at number 30 and just winning would be so much better than the shit we are seeing here, have him cut a epic "screw you Sakurai" promo that would be more entertaining than any of these jobbers 😂


I remember a twitch stream about five years ago someone was playing one of the SD vs RAW games and had an entire roster of CAWs and just let them go at it with the AI playing. Royal Rumble was great watching Ronald McDonalds taking it to Barney the Dinosaur. Mario doing the stinkface on Peter Griffin. Was about 100 times more entertaining than this shite.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Why, though?

Why the fuck is he here?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RANDDDYYYYYYYY ORRTTTTTOONNNNNN


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

I think Orton eliminates Riddle to kickstart their Mania program.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Finally a star, Orton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USCena

E tossed the fuck out like nothing!!


----------



## Oracle

Randy would be a goat winner book it VINCE


----------



## troyag93

Randy Orton about to turn on Riddle


----------



## the_hound

Lorromire said:


> HERE COME THE MOST LETHAL FISTS IN ALL OF WRESTLING


does that not go to the dark order?


----------



## Whoanma

30th better be Lesnar…


----------



## Good Bunny

I hope they don’t have Brock come out. Let him win the chamber match or something for #1 contendership


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hear voices in my head, I have a porn moustache they call to me


----------



## Trophies

Damn Big E thrown out like a chump lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, Orton hometown.

He's my pick to win then...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rk Bro stealing the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We're at the end of the rumble and Randy Orton is the first contracted wrestler to get a big pop. That tells you everything you need to know about WWE's lack of star power.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Big E just unceremoniously dumped over. If there was any doubt before, he's now definitely done.


----------



## Godlike13

Man this year really turned for Big E.


----------



## RainmakerV2

30 has to be Lesnar


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

THEY ELIMINATED BIG E LIKE THAT, WHAT MORON BOOKED THIS MATCH


----------



## Mystic_King

Lesnar and Drew would be the final two doesn't it?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Riddle to eliminate Randy and turn heel...just because


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here we go.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Izual_Rebirth said:


> I remember a twitch stream about five years ago someone was playing one of the SD vs RAW games and had an entire roster of CAWs and just let them go at it with the AI playing. Royal Rumble was great watching Ronald McDonalds taking it to Barney the Dinosaur. Mario doing the stinkface on Peter Griffin. Was about 100 times more entertaining than this shite.


I so need to get me a Captain Lou Mario for my current 2k rosters before 2k22 comes out!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Here comes the pain


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Riddle Betrayal imminent?


----------



## La Parka

bad bunny vs brock final 2


----------



## Mainboy

And here he is


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BROCK


----------



## deadcool

OMG. Lesnar. Its going to be a massacre.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Omg so shocking it's brock....


----------



## King Gimp

BROCKKKKKK


----------



## Boldgerg

What a boring, predictable, pile of shit this has been.


----------



## Whoanma

YESSSSSS!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Wow who saw that coming


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Well, Here comes the pain!


----------



## troyag93

Just fuck everyone up brock.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh the shock.


----------



## Trophies

Riddle is so happy to see Lesnar lol


----------



## Good Bunny

Fukkkkk ok whatev


----------



## Dolorian

Lesnar as expected.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, so not a fan of a move like the RKO being done in a battle royal type match with the recipient popping up right after, so as to set up the elimination.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Oh the humanity!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

He's gonna fuckin kill Bad Bunny


----------



## Oracle

Boldgerg said:


> What a boring, predictable, pile of shit this has been.


tbs the rumble is always pretty easy to predict


----------



## Whoanma

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> THEY ELIMINATED BIG E LIKE THAT, WHAT MORON BOOKED THIS MATCH


----------



## troyag93

They didnt do the orton and riddle spot


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I guess we know who's winning.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

So exciting wow 😐


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao Orton just fucking geeked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton tossed out like trash. WOW.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Brock is about to take this out baby


----------



## FrankenTodd

You got two tours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They just had the guy that's a face and going to win eliminate the hometown hero.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Predictable ending


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Welp there it goes

S/N: Shane has been bumping like a brick for over 25 years 💀


----------



## King Gimp

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus no one is even competitive lmao


----------



## USCena

Shane no selling Brock's offense.


----------



## Lorromire

What a shitty Rumble.


----------



## Mainboy

Brock-Drew


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wouldn't be surprised if Brock wins the title at WM since he's going in as the challenger.


----------



## postmoderno

What a tremendous waste.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Well...why should I have expected different.

Wow. Wow. I don't even...okay.


----------



## Trophies

FULL CIRCLE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Riddle looks like The Flesh from Action League Now 😂


----------



## Serpico Jones

Two big motherfuckers again.


----------



## john sminth

Yawn so boring...we all knew this was happening.

Lmao Orton done after 1 suplex.....

This is why wwe is dead....your literally only push 2 ppl. Brock a part timer and a boring Roman.

It's beyond boring...thanks for the predictable bull shit and this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pretty average Rumble until the latter part.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

2022 truly is 2020 too! This shit happened before lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Drew is built like a tank


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

This is hilarious.


----------



## the_hound

storytelling................(wwe doesn't do long term storytelling)


----------



## La Parka

Brock the best


----------



## RainmakerV2

Total domination lmao my God


----------



## Trophies

Sometimes predictable can be good.


----------



## Good Bunny

Shit ending

could’ve dragged it for 5 mins at least


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Most predictable ending ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

One of the worst Rumbles ever. Opening match was great and straight downhill from there.


----------



## peowulf

Worst Rumble of all time. I know, I've watched them all.


----------



## Dolorian

Called it, a reversal from when Drew won the Rumble.


----------



## keithf40

When you can almost guarantee the two royal rumble winners = time to change the booker 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Booyal Bumble


----------



## Paul12907

Brock dosn't work by the hour


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

You couldn't have picked a better winner if you tried


----------



## Whoanma

Brock murdering everyone.


----------



## DUD

Too predictable for my liking.


----------



## Boldgerg

Why in the fuck did I actually stay up for this utter shit.

The worst Rumble of all time and a perfect reminder of why I stopped watching the garbage this company puts out these days.


----------



## Lorromire

the_hound said:


> does that not go to the dark order?


Fuck, I don't know. Shane vs. Dark Order Extra #4 at Elimination Chamber!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

lolesnarwins


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Trophies said:


> Sometimes predictable can be good.


This wasn't one of those times


----------



## PavelGaborik




----------



## Teemu™

Great Rumble. Right winner. Good show.


----------



## peowulf

Trophies said:


> Sometimes predictable can be good.


This was not one of those times.


----------



## Mystic_King

Not only the match boring as fuck. they also spoiled the ending 2 hours before

with this now all 2002 class OVW has been 2 time rumble winner


----------



## The_It_Factor

They could’ve at least had Val Venis or something lol


----------



## Good Bunny

keithf40 said:


> When you can almost guarantee the two royal rumble winners = time to change the booker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Or just not read spoilers lol


----------



## Magicman38

Well who didn’t see that one coming. Very predictable show tonight..and not in a good way.


----------



## Godlike13

Raws in bad shape. There are no story with any stars there any more now.


----------



## sara sad

This has to be the worst collection of Rumble winners ever.

Just awful stuff.


----------



## Oracle

so are they doing Reigns vs Lashley vs Lesnar at WM?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Mens rumble was a complete borefest waste of time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

And my ass never learns and will tune in for Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


>


You win gif of the night, sir.


----------



## Error_404

The first 30 minutes were boring, it kicked off when Drew entered. Last few eliminations were underwhelming.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Well, good night everyone.


----------



## the_hound

Boldgerg said:


> Why in the fuck did I actually stay up for this utter shit.


nobody asked you to do it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

UFC winners tonight


----------



## Mutant God

First time in my life I shut it off before the Rumble ended...both of them


----------



## RainmakerV2

Breakker or Gunther should have been up in there.


----------



## Soul Rex

You can clearly see they put zero effort in this Rumble.

Just an event that neede to happen to give Lesnar a title shot.


----------



## epfou1

They should book a Lesnar-Reigns-Lashley triple threat at Mania.


----------



## elo

Neither Rumble elevated anyone on the roster which is a big fail for me.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I kinda like most of the results here. BUT...getting there really showed how weak and boring that the current roster is.


----------



## USCena

Mystic_King said:


> Not only the match boring as fuck. they also spoiled the ending 2 hours before
> 
> with this now all 2002 class OVW has been 2 time rumble winner


Holy shit you are right...


----------



## deadcool

It wasn't a bad Rumble. Better than the times when Sheamus, Cena, Triple HGH, and Edge won. Lesnar had to win the Rumble as soon as he lost the title. Stupid booking, but in order to get to the Reigns-Lesnar match at WM, WWE had no choice but to make Lesnar win. We should count our blessings; better Lesnar winning the Rumble than Reigns.


----------



## La Parka

MrMeeseeks said:


> This wasn't one of those times


It kinda was. 

This match really showcased how uninterested people are in the modern day male wrestler. The crowd was completely meh for most of the match. 

Brock, Bad Bunny and Knoxville all got the biggest pops.


----------



## FrankenTodd

The good times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Well, why the fuck would he pick Lashley?

Kind of sell job is that?


----------



## Boldgerg

the_hound said:


> nobody asked you to do it


Er, yeah, obviously.


----------



## The XL 2

No surprise entrant sucked. Give me Gangrel, hell, give me Bull Buchanan. Give me somebody.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

john sminth said:


> Yawn so boring...we all knew this was happening.
> 
> Lmao Orton done after 1 suplex.....
> 
> This is why wwe is dead....your literally only push 2 ppl. Brock a part timer and a boring Roman.
> 
> It's beyond boring...thanks for the predictable bull shit and this


Exactly.

Roman vs Brock is even worse than Cena vs Orton, at least Cena unlike Roman was actually kind of over (especially with the younger demo) and at least Cena vs Orton had a storyline. 

Roman vs Brock is just two big guys Vince sees as the top draws fighting each other for no reason, but then neglects the rest of the product.


----------



## WWE Attitude

This rumble would have been better if Brock was the first entrant and tossed one by one out that enters


----------



## keithf40

Good Bunny said:


> Or just not read spoilers lol


Fair enough with Ronda but not with brock

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

Brock is their biggest star and former, legitimate UFC heavyweight champion. He should go everyone. It's believable.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Remember when everyone thought the "Forbidden Door" would be opened tonight?


----------



## Lorromire

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I kinda like most of the results here. BUT...getting there really showed how weak and boring that the current roster is.


This.

I have no issue with the results of any matches tonight, it's just how they came about that was utterly boring or stupid, lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The XL 2 said:


> No surprise entrant sucked. Give me Gangrel, hell, give me Bull Buchanan. Give me somebody.


Especially after using Gangrel's theme for Edge's entrance.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Brock is their biggest star and former, legitimate UFC heavyweight champion. He should go everyone. It's believable.


Every take you've had tonight has been absolute trash


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Really surprised Jeff Jarrett didn't appear.

What happens first: Elias returns or Veer comes?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good Bunny said:


> Or just not read spoilers lol


If you didn't see Lesnar winning the Rumble coming after his match with Lashley, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## elo

Oracle said:


> so are they doing Reigns vs Lashley vs Lesnar at WM?


Nah, they have someone lined up for Lashley (wouldn't surprise me if it's a multi-man challenge of some sort) but it will be night 1 and likely not the main event (Rousey v Becky/Charlotte will be)


----------



## Fallfarc

That was the most boring royal rumble of all time


----------



## BlissLynch

Error_404 said:


> The first 30 minutes were boring, it kicked off when Drew entered. Last few eliminations were underwhelming.


Should of started the rumble like that. Felt like a Midcard rumble for the first 30 mins. Overall fun rumble ppv. Woman’s rumble far superior. Roman Seth excellent. Grit couple v it couple was surprising.


----------



## La Parka

peowulf said:


> Worst Rumble of all time. I know, I've watched them all.


naw, 2021 was worse because the final 2 was obvious and Edge and Orton spent more time outside of the ring than inside.


----------



## FrankieDs316

8/10 for tonights show. Very predicable but overall enjoyable. I feel the women's rumble should have closed the show tho.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MetalKiwi said:


> Remember when everyone thought the "Forbidden Door" would be opened tonight?


Well it wasnt! Or we would of saw Don Butt-Head himself in it!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Can Vince at least pay my Peacock bill next month? Sheeesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Good rumble, now time to wait in anticipation for 2023 royal rumble


----------



## lesenfanteribles

MetalKiwi said:


> Remember when everyone thought the "Forbidden Door" would be opened tonight?


Just swerving us


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487650331286724609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487650690193260549

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487651155639472130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487651646679265280


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Match quality for most of the matches was bad, but the right people won. 

Ronda and Brock are both the right choices, Reigns and Lashley as champs are the right choices as well.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Really surprised Jeff Jarrett didn't appear.
> 
> What happens first: Elias returns or Veer comes?


Veer is still coming to RAW


----------



## MrMeeseeks

FrankieDs316 said:


> 8/10 for tonights show. Very predicable but overall enjoyable. I feel the women's rumble should have closed the show tho.


Why the fuck would they close with that absolute dumpster fire of a match both rumbles were terrible only the 2 world title matches were decent with horribly booked endings


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Brock made Riddle look like a complete bitch with that elimination. He caught him and just tossed him aside like a bag of last week's garbage. Christ.


----------



## Adapting

FrankenTodd said:


> Can Vince at least pay my Peacock bill next month? Sheeesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I canceled mine. That Rumble was dog shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Opener MOTN. Best Rollins/Reigns match ever, probably Reigns' best match period. Bad finish but good post-match. ****

Women's Rumble - Trash.

Becky/Doudrop - Really weak title match. *1/2

Lesnar/Lashley - Really good match, bad finish, and does nothing for anyone besides Reigns. ***1/2

Edge-Beth/Miz-Maryse - Surprisingly good match. This one was fun. ***1/4

Men's Rumble - Even worse than the women's rumble. One of the worst men's Rumbles I can remember.

Half the matches sucked (which took up the majority of the time). Other half of matches were of good quality. Lots of questionable booking decisions tonight though with some awful storytelling. Reigns' should've just beat Rollins since Rollins ain't winning the title. Lashley should've beaten Lesnar one on one clean, Heyman gets Lesnar into the Rumble match to get the shot at Roman. Maybe you have Roman cost him the match there if you want the winner to be unpredictable, but either way it's a far better option from a storytelling standpoint. Lashley gets his big win and feels like a star, not an afterthought.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Whoever was the agent for this match is a total moron. I get that person doesn't decide who's in the match, but everything else? Why did Orton, Big E, and Owens enter so late? Why did Brock eliminate Orton in Orton's hometown? Why did they treat Priest and Big E like chumps? The same group of guys could've produced a better RR that still got Brock over as the winner. Freaking garbage booking that was a total waste of time and a real stain on an otherwise great show.


----------



## Lorromire

WrestleFAQ said:


> Brock made Riddle look like a complete bitch with that elimination. He caught him and just tossed him aside like a bag of last week's garbage. Christ.


Brock putting Riddle in the trash where he belongs


----------



## PavelGaborik

WrestleFAQ said:


> Brock made Riddle look like a complete bitch with that elimination. He caught him and just tossed him aside like a bag of last week's garbage. Christ.


I actually was on a Wrestling page on facebook where a group of fans were convinced Riddle would beat Lesnar in an MMA fight.

Priceless


----------



## CovidFan

La Parka said:


> It kinda was.
> 
> This match really showcased how uninterested people are in the modern day male wrestler. The crowd was completely meh for most of the match.
> 
> Brock, Bad Bunny and Knoxville all got the biggest pops.


Orton got the biggest pop by a mile. Though, I do agree with you on the point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey Nick Khan, next time you do "budget cuts", start firing the agents first. Nobody looked good tonight besides Roman and Seth.*


----------



## Efie_G

Yikes... The only match worth watching was Reigns vs Rollins but the ending soured it a little. The rest of the PPV was business as usual for them... Not good.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Some NXT talent would of been good.


----------



## Chelsea

Seth/Roman was the MOTN followed by the mixed tag team match. Brock and Ronda winning the RR matches was way too predictable.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I expected maybe a couple of NXT guys but we got none. No Asuka, Alexa, Bayley, Lacey, Raquel or Paige either.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

So I fell asleep half way through the show, missed most of the men's rumble. I watched the end where Lesnar wins. I looked up the list of participants to see if I missed any surprise entrants. Not a single one, looks like I didn't miss anything.


----------



## 3venflow

I watched it for free and still want my money back. God that was boring for the most part. The opener was great till the finish and I thought Becky vs Piper was quite good but would've benefited from some heat. The Rumbles were boring, Vince needs to resurrect Patterson.


----------



## postmoderno

That's certainly the only ppv I ever expect to watch where one of the match entrances was more entertaining to me than every other match on the show.

What a weird viewing experience.


----------



## toontownman

Never understood having tag teams in rumbles. Not least when it blocks a spot for singles wrestlers or in tonight's case..anyone interesting.

I don't mind Brock winning but having the show end with such a predictable match was stupid. Women's rumble should have finished. Absolutely lame mens rumble in general. Women's was a bit weird at time but didn't mind most of the surprises. Melina was weird as fuck. Cameron looked better than she ever did in her first run.

No Asuka, Lacey, Elias, Veer, NXT. I was expecting more. 

In general a pretty average show but the worst mens rumble of all time imo. (Bonus points for boogs and bad bunny)


----------



## DRose1994

I enjoyed the Roman/Seth match. Good story there.

thought the women’s rumble was actually very good and entertaining. Some cool surprise entrants as well.

doudrop/Becky was abysmal.

Mixed tag match was solid.

men’s rumble was deplorable. No surprise entrants. Just boring, job guys after boring job guys. Boy oh boy.


----------



## RapShepard

Adapting said:


> I canceled mine. That Rumble was dog shit.


Lol no you didn't  rumble winner was awful though


----------



## john sminth

My issue is, you make stars here give them pushes.

Wwe did nothing here aside from push Brock (I get it he's a draw) but to push him and Roman to "godly no1 can beat them heights" you're destroying everyone.


I still rememebr a 6man tag match years ago...rikishi the rock kane undertaker angle and hhh....like that had such good story lines, big top talents (that everyone has beat everyone) now wwe can't do that...


----------



## toontownman

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I'm sad how they've treated AJ and Sasha both


They are vets that have had their time. I wasn't devastated. They will both continue to be near the top of the card whenever they want.


----------



## Teemu™

People calling it the worst Rumble match of all time, have you seen the 1988 one? 1993 also comes to mind as a rather uninteresting one. 1995 didn't have a whole lot going on, besides Shawn and Bulldog. 1999? 2015?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Brock wins. Deal with it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Rumble was lame. All that can be said tbh. Brock winning was cool but still…meeeeeeeeh.


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Lol no you didn't  rumble winner was awful though


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

All this proves is that once Lesnar and Reigns are retired I'm probably leaving pro wrestling for good. Nobody else that's really entertaining. I'll probably keep up with Bron Breakker but apart from that I'll be done for good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I always have a sense of regret every time I watch a WWE event I just feel like I wasted so much time I could've been watching something better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487655232712630276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Mickie James in the royal rumble was the best part of the whole ppv


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All this proves is that once Lesnar and Reigns are retired I'm probably leaving pro wrestling for good. Nobody else that's really entertaining. I'll probably keep up with Bron Breakker but apart from that I'll be done for good.


Good call.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

As for a lot of the Rumble, there are guys there that have talent, they just have goofy gimmicks or haven't been built up.


----------



## Stellar

Honestly wish that I turned off the "premium event" earlier on and did something else because the first half was better than the second half.

Ronda and Brock doesn't need the Royal Rumble wins to get their WrestleMania matches. Cole saying "Brock is going to WrestleMania" was such a dumb moment because Lesnar was going to that big event regardless.

All that Ronda and Brock had to do was show up on Smackdown. Brock especially seems to have the freedom to do whatever and since Roman interfered in his match, that opened the door for Brock to show up on Smackdown. Just...ugh. Such a waste of opportunities with the Royal Rumble matches.

The best match to me outside of the Royal Rumble matches was Reigns vs. Rollins. Those two really put on a great match and the Shield nostalgia thing was cool. Rollins was protected with the finish and so I do wonder what they have planned for him.

Ill give WWE credit for the few surprises in the Women's Royal Rumble match that most people didn't predict. RTC Ivory and Sarah Logan. Was awesome to see Nikki Bella again.


----------



## jback4444

I don’t care if she was eliminated so quick, I am so frigging happy Melina got to return! The entrance is still everything. In tears.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487652289368051712

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Southerner said:


> Honestly wish that I turned off the "premium event" earlier on and did something else because the first half was better than the second half.
> 
> Ronda and Brock doesn't need the Royal Rumble wins to get their WrestleMania matches. Cole saying "Brock is going to WrestleMania" was such a dumb moment because Lesnar was going to that big event regardless.
> 
> All that Ronda and Brock had to do was show up on Smackdown. Brock especially seems to have the freedom to do whatever and since Roman interfered in his match, that opened the door for Brock to show up on Smackdown. Just...ugh. Such a waste of opportunities with the Royal Rumble matches.
> 
> The best match to me outside of the Royal Rumble matches was Reigns vs. Rollins. Those two really put on a great match and the Shield nostalgia thing was cool. Rollins was protected with the finish and so I do wonder what they have planned for him.
> 
> Ill give WWE credit for the few surprises in the Women's Royal Rumble match that most people didn't predict. RTC Ivory and Sarah Logan. Was awesome to see Nikki Bella again.


The most heelish theme of all time


----------



## Ham and Egger

The 7 year mega push of Brock Lesnar continues. 😪


----------



## FrankieDs316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487655232712630276
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fucking ridiculous. They should have the WM card set already


----------



## postmoderno

Thinking this through: who does Brock challenge? Lashley, who he "lost" the belt to? Or reigns, who cost him his title, out of spite? If the latter, what happens to his feud with Seth? Filler until wm?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

john sminth said:


> My issue is, you make stars here give them pushes.
> 
> Wwe did nothing here aside from push Brock (I get it he's a draw) but to push him and Roman to "godly no1 can beat them heights" you're destroying everyone.
> 
> 
> I still rememebr a 6man tag match years ago...rikishi the rock kane undertaker angle and hhh....like that had such good story lines, big top talents (that everyone has beat everyone) now wwe can't do that...


Glad somebody said it...they build people up and make them look weak as hell for someone that will be around for 6 months MAYBE


----------



## Spartan117

Reigns costing Brock really doesn't make sense. But maybe they're going for the angle of "digs himself a hole". Brock winning the Rumble became obvious after that, and I don't mind it. Happy with that end result. Reigns destroyed Rollins tonight. I don't think there's been one match aside from Rey at HIAC where Reigns beat a dude this bad. The ending sequence was basically Reigns having the match won, then just deciding to choke the life out of him, because he lost control, and then destroying him with chairs after the match. I just laugh at this. What was the point of all that build if this is how you conclude it? And if they face again, you know Reigns will beat him clean so it'll only make Seth look like even more of a jobber. I'm not a fan of his Universal title reign continuing. I think chasing Brock as a heel would've worked better because it seems Heyman has already joined Reigns so there's literally nothing here from a story POV.

Brock vs. Lashley wasn't that good. It was solid, but about what I expected. You could tell their styles wouldn't mesh that well. Those germans they gave each other looked bad. Reigns and Rollins was pretty great.

Rest of the matches were pretty forgettable. Men's Rumble being underwhelming was expected. I said before that this is by far the weakest field the match has had, and this is the end result. Putting jobbers in matches only hardcore fans care about doesn't make the match better. You need a solid 7-10 upper card guys in there to carry the match. The biggest mistake they made with this match was leaving too many of the names like Owens, Rey, and Randy until the end. Styles at 1 was a good call, but Randy should've entered around 7 or 8 and been the anchor of the match with him from that point. You bring Owens in around the 16 mark, and then you still have Drew, Rey, and Brock in the final 10.

Whoever produced this match should be fired. You obviously are working with a weak field, so your focus should be not on the entrants but the flow of the match. You need the big names in there a bit earlier.


----------



## peowulf

La Parka said:


> naw, 2021 was worse because the final 2 was obvious and Edge and Orton spent more time outside of the ring than inside.


I think '21 was way better it terms of action and pacing, plus when Lesnar was screwed it couldn't get more obvious than him entering at #30 and winning in spectacularly boring fashion. Also, Bad Bunny and Shane in the final four? Enough said.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Starting a show with a DQ finish is a new one. Legit, I don't even know if I've seen that before, especially on a big show. Who does that?

The few minutes we got of Bobby vs Brock was good.

The Women's Rumble wasn't good but thankfully wasn't the disaster it was previous years. Things are bad though when you have to call Cameron back to fill spots. You couldn't give any NXT girls a spot?

The Men's Rumble was one of the weakest Rumbles they have ever done star quality wise. There's no excuse for it either. They have 7.5 hours of new content a week and can't come up with some new stars? Vince was making new stars when he had one hour a week only. Who is going to even be able to be brought back for these things in 5 years at this rate? There were also 0 real surprises and Shane was the only real return. The spoilers for this were also mostly on the money with Walter being the only guy who didn't make it in.

The show also ended around midnight, which makes it one of the latest shows WWE has ever done.


----------



## deadcool

WrestleFAQ said:


> Brock made Riddle look like a complete bitch with that elimination. He caught him and just tossed him aside like a bag of last week's garbage. Christ.


Thats what happens when you run your mouth off.


----------



## toontownman

Are they going for a Brock vs Roman vs Seth reunion? Surely just another Roman vs Brock right? They did leave the Seth door open though.


----------



## toontownman

deadcool said:


> Thats what happens when you run your mouth off.


To be fair.. he finally got his match with Brock now  probably why he looked like this when Brock music hit 😀


----------



## Spartan117

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487655232712630276
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whose fault is that though?

Raw's main event scene has no stars. Rollins has become a glorified upper midcard talent the last 2 years. Owens was looking amazing after the Reigns feud and they did nothing with him for 10 months. Balor has been jobbed out the last 3 months to the likes of Woods and Theory. AJ Styles, a legitimate star they had, has been babysitting Omos for the last year, and prior to that, spent another year doing much of nothing. Big E was rushed to the main event, failed, and is now back on Smackdown. You've basically got Edge and Lashley left who look any good. But that is not the most appealing match.

The main event they were planning at Day 1 for the WWE title actually is better than anything else they could do with Raw right now. If they don't have a plan, why not just do the unification story? It doesn't have to be permanent. You could have Reigns defend both belts at each PPV after WM and just make the story that he's crumbling. Come Summerslam which is literally 3 months after WM this year, you could have him lose both titles in one night. Good payoff to his reign with Universal title, splits the titles again, and likely makes 2 other guys look a bit better.



toontownman said:


> Are they going for a Brock vs Roman vs Seth reunion? Surely just another Roman vs Brock right? They did leave the Seth door open though.


Seth looked like a borderline jobber tonight. Remove the bells and whistle and look at the story of the match. Rollins used mind games to get an edge on Reigns. Reigns inevitably still had him beat, then lost it and destroyed him when Seth cackled at him again. He's not getting involved in this angle for WM. At best, he might eat an actual loss to Reigns at EC and they move on.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Shout out to the real MVPs….. those of you who stuck it out in the UK and other countries where it’s late/early morning

I’m in the US with no excuse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcool

Reigns vs Rollins was a decent match with a trash finish. It wasnt the MOTN by any stretch of imagination. 

Women's Rumble - Hot garbage

Becky/Doudrop - Trash. Lynch is a very overrated performer. That whole Sasha Banks knock off gimmick doesn't suit her. She really has no idea how to carry a opponent to a decent match. 

Lesnar/Lashley - Really good match, and the MOTN. The finish made no sense. Why did Reigns interfere in the Lesnar match when he made it clear on Smackdown that he doesn't want to see or deal with Heyman or Lesnar anymore? The right finish would have been either Lashley beats Lesnar clean (which would have destroyed Lesnar) or a no-contest as they both pinned each other. It would have made more sense for Lesnar to interfere in the Reigns/Rollins match and cost Reigns the title. This would have resulted in either Reigns winning the Rumble (which sucks) or Reigns winning the elimination chamber and challenging Lesnar. WWE has no idea how to book long term. They needed to have Reigns beat Lesnar at WM, so they screwed everything else up. 

Edge-Beth/Miz-Maryse - Miz is the most expensive jobber that WWE currently has. IMO, he's the better performer than Edge. He gets the crowd to react to him, is over as a heel or face and how does WWE reward him? By making him get beat up by women on a PPV and losing to overrated wrestlers like Edge in multiple PPVs. Miz is a very underrated performer who deserves better. It was an OK match. 

Men's Rumble - Far better than the women's Rumble. Better Lesnar winning than Reigns, but they had to make Lesnar look dominant as he has been losing a lot lately. He's easily the most over wrestler WWE currently has and he's being fed to the Jason Momoa cosplayer.


----------



## Stellar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487655232712630276
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AJ Styles and Bobby Lashley have yet to have a singles match vs. each other. There is zero excuse for WWE to not at least plan for that by now as a "backup plan" in case they couldn't have come up with something different. Omos joins Hurt Business (because he needs a mouthpiece), AJ Styles wins the Royal Rumble and challenges Lashley. 

It's not that hard WWE. Lesnar didn't have to be the winner.


----------



## Tomzy95

Yep, that entire PPV wasn’t predictable AT ALL


----------



## Spartan117

deadcool said:


> Lesnar/Lashley - Really good match, and the MOTN. The finish made no sense. Why did Reigns interfere in the Lesnar match when he made it clear on Smackdown that he doesn't want to see or deal with Heyman or Lesnar anymore? The right finish would have been either Lashley beats Lesnar clean (which would have destroyed Lesnar) or a no-contest as they both pinned each other. It would have made more sense for Lesnar to interfere in the Reigns/Rollins match and cost Reigns the title. This would have resulted in either Reigns winning the Rumble (which sucks) or Reigns winning the elimination chamber and challenging Lesnar. WWE has no idea how to book long term. They needed to have Reigns beat Lesnar at WM, so they screwed everything else up.


They will most likely go for some dumb reason that Reigns used Heyman to shit on Brock. The problem is Brock becoming WWE Champion. At that point, the play seems dumb because theoretically, why wouldn't you accept Brock's challenge, go for the other title, and then have Heyman screw Brock and become undisputed champion? I'm curious how they explain this, because there's no sensible way of doing it without Reigns just shitting on the WWE Championship (he even looked at the title like a joke tonight).

Lashley could've lost to Brock clean and been fine if they booked the match differently. Just have Lashley dominate the match for the most part. Back and forth at the end, Lashley takes back control, and Lesnar then pulls out the win. If anything, this finish makes Lashley look weaker. Lesnar was basically dominating him the second half of the match, had him beat, and it took Reigns helping Lashley to get the victory. It looks nice in the record books, but on-screen, this doesn't elevate Lashley in the eyes of the audience actually watching right now.


----------



## Soul_Body

Man I wasted two blunts on this shit show. I gave ya a chance Vince. Maybe next year...Yeah not bloody likely.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

At the end of the day, the reason Lesnar and Rousey won is because they want to sell out WrestleMania. You don't sell out stadiums when Big E and AJ Styles are headlining your shows. Lesnar and Rousey will sell them out. It's all about the money


----------



## FrankenTodd

Soul_Body said:


> Man I wasted two blunts on this shit show. I gave ya a chance Vince. Maybe next year...Yeah not bloody likely.


And that’s the sad part. WWE has one of its biggest PPVs of the year, with people watching who haven’t watched in ages. WWE could capitalize on that but they don’t. They remind people why they jumped ship to begin with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomzy95

What happened to Bliss and Asuka? Weren’t both confirmed to be returning tonight? 

Instead, let’s bring our Cameron and Kelly Kelly -
LOL


----------



## Stellar

Rousey and Lesnar were going to be at WrestleMania regardless. The fact that Ronda was even at the Royal Rumble was enough. They didn't need to win the Rumble matches for the sake of selling tickets because they are going to be around past the Royal Rumble. Brocks been around for awhile anyway as it is. Neither needed to win at the Royal Rumble to "headline" anything.


----------



## Andy Boland

I would have had Reigns and Lesnar keep their titles. Then have Lashey (#1 entrant) and Rollins (#14 entrant) be in Men's Royal Rumble match. Have them be final 2 with Lesnar screwing Lashley (Rollins wins and faces Reigns at WrestleMania 38 in a Steel Cage or Hell in a Cell match). Lashley gets another chance inside Elimination Chamber (#1 entrant). Lashley wins and gets his hands on Lesnar again at WrestleMania 38. Lashley beats Lesnar clean for the title.


----------



## Honey Bucket

First full (ish) WWE PPV i watched since…I dunno 2018 or so.

Yeah, they don’t do this anymore.

The commentator with Cole (Who is STILL THERE) was actually really fucking annoying.
What’s his name? Pat something.
Pat…fuck you. Fuck off.
Yeah hes good on his own but fucking hell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Showstopper

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487599786471702529*


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, that might have been the 2nd worst rumble match I ever had the misfortune to see (behind the 2015 edition); which is very unfortunate because I was actually hyped for the men's rumble match too.

I did enjoy Seth Rollins bringing the Shield nostalgia, the Women's Rumble match, the mixed tag match, and Becky Lynch vs Piper Niven though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Showstopper
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487599786471702529*


Awesome! I said to myself yesterday, "Man, wouldn't it be cool if Seth came out in Shield gear with the music and did the Shield entrance?!" Never thought it would actually happen, though. Can't wait to rewatch the match tomorrow. Spectacular stuff tonight between the two. Definitely their best match (and feud) with eachother thus far!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha got Sailor Moon trending at midnight with a 10-minute appearance:*


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Wrote a review here, check it out!









WrestleWatch- WWE Royal Rumble 2022


By Mick Robson So, I'll be honest. I haven't really enjoyed the WWE product for a long time. I thought they were really upping their game coming into 2020, but then the pandemic hit. WWE shows became extremely lifeless, understandable, but other companies, including AEW and Australia's own PWA...




www.thearenamedia.net


----------



## Ichigo87

Teemu™ said:


> Brock is their biggest star and former, legitimate UFC heavyweight champion. He should go everyone. It's believable.


This has been happening for the past 9 years though. When is enough enough? By your logic, Big Show should've just dominated everyone in his prime.. No Austin wins, no Rock wins. Makes for a boring product. They could've wrote another way for Lesnar to get a title shot, not take this spot from someone else.


----------



## Top bins

Southerner said:


> AJ Styles and Bobby Lashley have yet to have a singles match vs. each other. There is zero excuse for WWE to not at least plan for that by now as a "backup plan" in case they couldn't have come up with something different. Omos joins Hurt Business (because he needs a mouthpiece), AJ Styles wins the Royal Rumble and challenges Lashley.
> 
> 
> It's not that hard WWE. Lesnar didn't have to be the winner.


I love this idea. Only thing is though is I think WWE wants Lashley as a face. He was high fiving the fans after winning the title.


----------



## TAC41

keithf40 said:


> When you can almost guarantee the two royal rumble winners = time to change the booker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Don’t read spoilers and you wouldn’t be spoiled…shocking how that works, huh? Absolutely nobody would have expected Rousey returning and winning without dirtsheets reporting on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Well, that might have been the 2nd worst rumble match I ever had the misfortune to see (behind the 2015 edition); which is very unfortunate because I was actually hyped for the men's rumble match too.
> 
> I did enjoy Seth Rollins bringing the Shield nostalgia, the Women's Rumble match, the mixed tag match, and Becky Lynch vs Piper Niven though


You should go back and watch some of the mid 90s Rumbles filled with pig farmers and other super-lowbrow shit. Your ranking may change a bit afterwards.


----------



## Rankles75

People seriously had a problem with the Reigns/Rollins finish? Went just the way it should have imo, some decent storytelling for recent WWE standards. 🤷‍♂️ 

Possibly the worst men’s Rumble though, complete lack of surprise entrants and an obvious winner. Lame…


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> You should go back and watch some of the mid 90s Rumbles filled with pig farmers and other super-lowbrow shit. Your ranking may change a bit afterwards.


Dude, I actually preferred those mid-90s rumble matches compared to the Men's one this year 

I'm not sure if you saw it already, but I made a full list of my personal best-to-worst rumble matches earlier this past week. I could show it to you if you're interested 

However, the Men's one this year is honestly in my bottom 2 now on the men's side


----------



## Banez

I enjoyed women's rumble match more than men's.

I would have given Rumble win to whoever goes face Lashley, Brock vs. Roman could have been done without him winning the rumble.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I actually preferred those mid-90s rumble matches compared to the Men's one this year
> 
> I'm not sure if you saw it already, but I made a full list of my personal best-to-worst rumble matches earlier this past week. I could show it to you if you're interested
> 
> However, the Men's one this year is honestly in my bottom 2 now on the men's side


Interesting. I even watched four Attitude Era ones in the past week, and I'd probably rate two of them below this one. The in-ring was sooooooo bad, and virtually everyone other than Rock and Austin was sub-mid-card. I care far less about "surprise" entrants in these things than just how they flow. Enough people "got their shit in" in this one to keep it moving well enough.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Predictable outcomes for both Rumble matches given away by simple dirt sheets but Heyman's still somewhat but less predictable betrayal of Lesnar for Roman was probably the biggest takeaway for me.

Loved how Brock demolished the Bunny rabbit with an F5 before tossing him out though.

AJ was robbed too early in by a sidekick...that was just disrespectful.


----------



## rollinsnation91

Seth's mindgames today was GOAT. I honestly thought that WWE had a audio mishap by playing The Shield entrance, he actually did the entrance, did classic Shield moves & did moves he's known for while he's still in the faction while acting like that Joker-like character. Then it ended in a DQ...When you face Roman you're bound to get DQ.
Rhea Ripley did amazing. Her performance during the women's rumble match was the most standout. WWE should give her better chances and she's well-liked by the audience too. Also did i experienced the worst men's rumble? No surprises. Poor AJ. Even the women's did way better. Personally feel like the women's did way better overall for this yr's RR. Also Heyman-Reigns are back.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

rollinsnation91 said:


> Seth's mindgames today was GOAT. I honestly thought that WWE had a audio mishap by playing The Shield entrance, he actually did the entrance, did classic Shield moves & did moves he's known for while he's still in the faction while acting like that Joker-like character. Then it ended in a DQ...When you face Roman you're bound to get DQ.
> Rhea Ripley did amazing. Her performance during the women's rumble match was the most standout. WWE should give her better chances and she's well-liked by the audience too.


Seth owned the match that's for sure and was the one who carried it to being MOTN honest truth.


----------



## ThirdMan

I think a lot of people were always gonna expect too much from Lesnar vs Lashley, but the problem is, Brock simply won't allow guys like Lashley to perform a lot of their big signature power moves on him. So no one-armed spinebuster, no Dominator, no ramming Brock into the post in the fireman-carry position, no delayed standing suplex, etc. But hey, at least he got to toss Brock around with some German suplexes: you don't see _that _very often.


----------



## Jbardo37

I was actually a little hyped for Brock v Lashley, but what a disappointing match that was.

The less said about the mens rumble the better.


----------



## lesenfanteribles




----------



## fabi1982

I was very much sports entertained. Womens rumble was very good imo. People where pumped and everyone of the old girls got the good reaction they deserve. Having only active girls in the top 4 was also a nice move. Did Rousey needed the win? No. Did it ruined everything? No.

Roman/Seth was very good and the result was expected as for me it was clear that Roman will keep the title till WM.

Doudrop/Becky was fine as well.

Brock/Bobby was good and good decision to give Bobby the title.

Mixed tag was fun and good entertainement. Miz looking after Maryse all the time non kayfabe was lovely to see, he really is a great guy. Right result.

Mens rumbe was ok, least interesting match but I liked that basically no former wrestler was involved. Only Nox/Bunny/Shane as non-active people was refreshing. Sad the Kofi spot was botched but it was a very high risk one. AJ being eliminated by Moss was strange, but maybe it leads somewhere. Brock showing up was expected after his loss caused by Roman. Him winning was fine. Like I said OK rumble.

Overall a very good show. I liked it alot. Looking forward to EC and WM.

And honestly everyone complaining now, WWE got 40+k people together…they will always be the superior brand and always get people to pay for their content. WM will he sold out both nights as well, accept it.


----------



## rich110991

Roman/Seth was awesome and the crowd was electric - the rest of the show was trash.

And don’t get me started on AJ being tossed out by some nobody.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487786356382314503


----------



## Lurker V2.0

MetalKiwi said:


> Remember when everyone thought the "Forbidden Door" would be opened tonight?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Why is it that smart marks always get so sensitive about the Rumble? Unless it’s the way they want it, they always bitch and whine about it.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

FrankieDs316 said:


> fucking ridiculous. They should have the WM card set already


Slow your role cowboy. Just because Wrestlevotes stokes the IWC fire doesn’t mean it’s true.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Soul_Body said:


> Man I wasted two blunts on this shit show. I gave ya a chance Vince. Maybe next year...Yeah not bloody likely.


One blunt would’ve put you in the right mood 😉


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> Why is it that smart marks always get so sensitive about the Rumble? Unless it’s the way they want it, they always bitch and whine about it.


Probably the same reason they get sensitive about every single thing the WWE ever does. For AEW, however, they have an excuse for everything. Go figure.


----------



## genghis hank

Mens rumble was let down by the lack of surprise entrants. I know that it’s popular to shit on legends now, but the rumble is the one time of year where they should have their moment. The womens rumble showed how much better it works. There’s no way that a surprise JBL entrance wouldn’t have been better received than Ridge Holland.


----------



## Trishfever

I seriously wanted Charlotte to win the Women's Royal Rumble just to see what WWE would do with the storyline.


----------



## excalibur41389

I feel super let down by this show and while I thought the Rollins vs. Reigns match was pretty great and parts of the show were tremendous...Seriously Ivory cutting a promo while being lifted up and thrown out of the ring was absolutely incredible...overall the show did the job of getting us on track to where we need to go for Mania but completely left everything else a mess.

I'm glad they had Seth win by DQ because that means Reigns still has something he hasn't achieved yet. He's got another at least 5 years at the top they can't have him achieve everything already.

But the women's Rumble gave us a continuation of Naomi and Sonya but still zero clarify as to why that is happening. I do appreciate they gave Liv Morgan 37 minutes and had to have her eliminated by the Bella Twins...but zero eliminations doesn't really elevate her IMO. Sure it was cool Mickie James came down with the Knockouts title and I figured she really wouldn't do too much but she didn't even have a face off with Charlotte. Natalya never had a face off with Aliyah either...in fact she walked past this person she was feuding with to hit somebody else. Shotzi looked awful and Shayne looked pretty bad IMO too. Either are elevated.

Okay...Ronda returns and wins fine. But IMO she could have just returned and challenged Becky or Charlotte (please be Becky, please be Becky) without winning the rumble. She didn't need a rumble win to be in a main event at mania.

Same with Brock. Brock absolutely didn't need to win the men's rumble. It does nothing for him and the storyline was already set in place. Maybe Styles got rebuilt a bit with six eliminations and the longest time in the match, but he didn't even make it into the second half of it. When Bad Bunny outshines your other 29 guys, including the winner of it...that's really not good.

I say this as usually a strong defender of WWE but this one really let me down.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I thought it was an all-time great Royal Rumble. And only a smidge away from a 5/5.

Seth/Roman was a great match. Seth walking down the steps as though he's Scott Hall, yet channelling Randy Savage in the ring. Versus Roman's pure power game. And just before the ending had Mox run down to the ring this could have easily been a 10/5 match.

Seth could could probably use Roman's chest protector across his back about now.


The Womens Rumble was fab. Sasha looking like an anime blue-haired queen, Liv going full Warrior, Charlotte Hair, I mean Flair made it feel special, Nikki ASH became Nikki ACE as she was awesome, and Ronnie only in half-badger make-up large and in charge.

The dud match, barely any response for Becky and even less few the Doud. Becky might have been crippled a few times, just to bring this up to watchable.


Brock/Bobby was a legit main-event match, it was everything I could want.


Miz/Maryse/Edge/Beth was excellent. Edge taking the Christian role for a change and just letting everybody else shine. Beth channelling BULL, which I loved. Miz sparkled almost in his element, and Maryse completely made the match, that false ending was amazing.


The mens Rumble ran too fast with the 90 second gaps, and was only weak just before the end. AJ, Omos, Boogs did great in the big roles. AJ is a fking warrior. Everybody else looked good to great, except Bobby Roode, Dolph, Dominik, and Riddle who just made up the numbers.

Noticeably Rey seemed to get the biggest cheer, which was outdone by Randy, and Randy's equalled by Brock. And clearly, the right guy won.


I really don't see how anyone could have a problem with this Rumble.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Championship matches should all be no DQ.


Becky vs Doudrop was pretty silent (I did have guests over watching and we were talking, so, may have missed fan sounds). It was a match that had an obvious winner, seemed like such a waste on the card. I personally don’t really mind Doudrop, just give this woman her old name back.


----------



## ThirdMan

Honestly, being that Ronda and Brock were clearly gonna be in the mix for major title matches, better they win the Rumbles, and allow for more intrigue with the Elimination Chamber(s?) and whatnot. I mean, if they do one for the women, it's pretty clear that 'Bianca's winning (to face Becky), but the men's one is very much up-in-the-air, and there's even a possibility that Lashley doesn't carry the WWE title into Mania. Anyways, I'm glad that the Chamber is only three weeks away, as the TV should be pretty purposeful in that time, and I'm also glad that they haven't scheduled any more Premium Live Events between that and Mania, because they have a lot of feuds to set up/continue for a two-night event.


----------



## Piers




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Some highs and major lows, the PPV could have been better. But it was worth seeing Zelina dressed up as Madara Uchiha. 👌🏾


----------



## Heath V

Say what you want about WWE but They can put on some truly amazing shows. This year's Royal Rumble is proof of that.


----------



## Smark1995

Heath V said:


> Say what you want about WWE but They can put on some truly amazing shows. This year's Royal Rumble is proof of that.


This is the absolute dumbest thing I've ever heard on the internet! Amazing Rumble? And what is amazing about it? 
And yes, is your name Bruce? Or Kevin?


----------



## Heath V

Smark1995 said:


> This is the absolute dumbest thing I've ever heard on the internet! Amazing Rumble? And what is amazing about it?
> And yes, is your name Bruce? Or Kevin?


Do other people's opinions always offend you? That's not my name but we are in similar tax brackets so I guess we have that going for us. I'll be back later, I must tell all of my guests that they were wrong, the Rumble sucked and that they did not have a good time because some smark born in 95 said so and knows better than us. If that's the dumbest thing you've ever heard I've got one better, quote yourself and get back to me.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Heath V said:


> Do other people's opinions always offend you?


not to me personally but to the guy your replying to, probably


----------

